# A.k.a. Greenybeanymeany Grow #2



## schoolboy420

Alright, as some may know my last grow journal was pretty bad, but I still managed to pull a whopping 3 grams from it. 6 years later my life has flip flopped around like you wouldn't even believe. I dumped a lot of the knowledge out since then. I don't have a whole lot of free time anymore, so I will try to study as much as possible, and keep up on here. I would like to keep on track this time around, and if you all would, so kindly, stop in every know and then, poke some fun and throw some advice and wisdom my way, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Alright now on to this grow journal..


Start/Setup:

Strain: Unknown bagseed from some pretty good stuff. Only seed in the batch.

Alright, I started this out in a small little pot, with 3 75w equivalent CFLs. 
The soil, Fox Farms Ocean Forest. All inside a little nonworking 8'' guitar amp that I gutted. Obviously, it quickly outgrew that and the pot.

I picked up something else from a thrift shop to transform. Picked up some Mylar, a bigger pot. I'm not sure the size of, I couldn't find it anywhere, and I'm wanting to keep this one as small as possible anyways. If I had to guess, I would say 1.5 gal pot. Half my bag of fox farms is gone, that's where I get my number. If need be later on, I will transplant and built a bigger box.

Now on to the plant thus far.

Alright a few weeks in(never kept track)
It was off to a great start looking nice and healthy.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356645989.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356676691.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356693250.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356709003.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356725444.jpg



And then I decided to go ahead and order some FF Grow Big and buy some 100w equivalent lights. I changed the lights and attached them to the side of the box for less wasted lumens. I used duct tape, because well if ya can't duct it then F*** it right? Well I f'ed it, that's for sure. I wake up and the nutes were in my mailbox. I mix up a little under an 1/8th of a teaspoon in 1L of water and I discover I didn't use enough tape, and the lights were sitting right on the plant.

This is the outcome

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356969208.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427356983044.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427357000132.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427357017440.jpg


Well, I go ahead and give the nutes and follow some advice I got on here to chop away the dead.

Well, I am still not sure if I chopped more than I needed to, but she seems to be doing a lot better now. A little funny, but I believe I used just a touch too much of the nutes, because I do see some slight nute burn, but nothing major[emoji6] 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427357125034.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427357138062.jpg


These were pics from 2 days ago, I do believe. There has been some good growth since this, so I am no longer concerned about a dying plant[emoji2] 

And new pictures will be up within 6 hours.


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm debating on adding a few led lights to the mix. Not sure if CFLs and led can be used together or not, but I will be going to the store soon and I am going to look into it. If I can I will probably slowly work over to pure led and weed out the CFLs. On a fairly tight budget for the next couple weeks, so I can't just outright switch over.


----------



## yooper420

Looks like you saved her. Too bad that light crashed on your plant. Never had a light fall, did have a sprout reach out and touch a light overnight one time and get fried. Last seed of that strain I had too.


----------



## schoolboy420

Yeah, I am lucky, that's for sure. Or am I? Now that I think about it. Luck wouldn't have had the light fall in the first place.

But yeah, that sounds like it would be terrible!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'll stick around, padawan :aok: 

Even with the burnt and cut off stalk, you're STILL in better shape than you were in that last journal :rofl: 

Honestly, things look night and day different from that other journal, woo! Can tell you've grown a bit over the years


----------



## schoolboy420

Haha thanks Doc. 

I was really unsure of where all to cut, but everything that was burnt and anything flimsy and lifeless just made the cut. The stalk was thin all the way down to where I cut. I was hoping new life would start from that spot, but I guess I was wrong. Oh well. 

And yeah that last journal was rough from start to finish. If you did a little digging you could probably find even worse pictures. The journal got started after our fellow MP'ers got me as on track as it could possibly get.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No, new life will not start from it. Just your "nodes" will continue on, and it's all in how you train those nodes, how your plant will turn out in the end. Good thing is, what's left is super healthy, and you'll DEFINITELY have a shorter plant hah  Good for indoors. 

It looks like you have 3 main stalks ("nodes") that will rise up. When they get a certain height, I would top those and then you'll be at 6 main nodes after they heal and rise up. So your next move would be to study topping if you have not yet. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Sounds like a plan and you were spot on on that!


----------



## schoolboy420

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427382596292.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427382624344.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427382649198.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427382680244.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427382708413.jpg


You can see some nute burn going on, and definitely 3 stalks, this is going to be interesting for me to see how it goes. I'm gonna give it a little flush, looks a little worse than last night. And when I get home from work I'm gonna study on topping. [emoji2]


----------



## Rosebud

You did great... I am watching this.. happy you are back.


----------



## schoolboy420

Nute burn seems to be mainly affecting that leaf, but a few tips are getting a bit yellow. I added an extra fan in an area above that's not visible but there are two above that get the air moving in there when the door is shut, not to mention some holes behind them to help with fresh air until I quit being lazy and make it a little less rigged


----------



## schoolboy420

Also, any suggestions for raising humidity? Its around 30% in the box, and if I'm not mistaken, that is a bit low.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, maybe just a good watering with little run off...then dump your run off so it doesn't reabsorb. When possible, you'll want to train down your tallest node to the level of your other two nodes. Try to keep the canopy level. With that said, you need to make sure everything is tall enough, so probably in another 7 days or so. :aok: 

Lookin' good enough for sure! Let's be very gentle with nutes for a bit. I wouldn't be feeding higher than 550ppms..maybe more like 450ppm's to start. Also, I do not use nutes every time. I do end up watering nearly every day, about 1 liter per pot (when I do soilless). I generally do 7 days like this: day 1 nutes / day 2 water only / day 3 water only / day 4 nutes / day 5 water only / day 6 nutes (usually) / day 7 water. Some weeks I do nutes, then 2 days water, then nutes, then 2 days water... really depends on the plant. But I do not do nutes every day...or even every water. Some days I pick up the pots and there's enough weight to tell I don't have to do anything that day. It really goes by you reading the plant and really knowing the strain. The more you run a strain, the more you can learn about it :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Thanks rose bud  glad you are watching


----------



## Rosebud

I wouldn't worry about the humidity.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, 30% is just fine, in my experience. 

You could buy a cheap humidifier right? I have no experience with raising RH, so I don't know how to suggest help. I bought a Vicks humidifier for $15.00 over the winter. I imagine you could put one of those in the space, and maybe put a timer on it? Turn it on for 30 minutes maybe 3 times a day.. and just monitor your RH to make sure on days that you DON'T need to have it going. Too much RH is bad, I've never heard of too little being bad, but I don't have the crazy amounts of experience that many have on here.


----------



## schoolboy420

By training the top node down, do you mean by LST or topping? 

Oh and I intended to introduce slow, let the plant tell me when. I figured feed, water, water, feed. Maybe even an extra water In there until I was sure I wasn't going to over do it. I did about half strength or a little under what the bottle says. Maybe I lost my head in the translation from gal to liter and tsp to ml. Lol. I made up my next feeding way light. Better safe than sorry, I suppose. 

Alright. I gave her a flush. And I rearranged the fans. Temp went from 90 to 82, and humidity from 30 to 36%


----------



## schoolboy420

BTW, huge thanks for all the advice Dr.GF


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> By training the top node down, do you mean by LST or topping?
> 
> Oh and I intended to introduce slow, let the plant tell me when. I figured feed, water, water, feed. Maybe even an extra water In there until I was sure I wasn't going to over do it. I did about half strength or a little under what the bottle says. Maybe I lost my head in the translation from gal to liter and tsp to ml. Lol. I made up my next feeding way light. Better safe than sorry, I suppose.
> 
> Alright. I gave her a flush. And I rearranged the fans. Temp went from 90 to 82, and humidity from 30 to 36%



Yes, LST on the higher node. Should grow back up to light within 24 hours after you LST and hopefully be at the same height as the other 2 nodes. Then, once all is even and recovered..you'll want to "top" those 3 nodes. After recovery, you'll have 6 main nodes. I'd say you're good to go from there :aok: 

What's your height max? Room dimensions, nutes used, strain etc... or is any of it in the first post and I'm just being an idiot? lol



schoolboy420 said:


> BTW, huge thanks for all the advice Dr.GF



No worries. Glad I can help when I can help :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*update* 

I see you're unsure of strain and went into FFOF. Does that have nutes in it already? I'm not familiar as much with soil. Also, what nutes you using? 

And you mentioned you picked up something from thrift store to continue in. What's the dimensions? 

You know... you can get a decent grow tent for reallllllly cheap. If you're serious about this growing thing, like it seems you've always wanted to be... work on getting a small tent, a nice LED grow light or low watt HPS, and get some great advice to help you do something wonderful for yourself. 

Beyond that, I, and many others will be here to give advice along the way. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Ehh, my box is somewhere around 1.5ft deep, 1ft wide and about 3 high. I'm probably going to have to rehouse it eventually. I'm going to try my hardest to avoid it. Next grow I'll be aiming for a tent, maybe even this time if I feel the need. Not sure if I'll go hps or just led. I lean towards led because of heat and energy. My energy bill is relatively low compared to most around here, and I'd like to keep it that way LOL. 

The ffof I am not too sure about nutes already in it. I believe I read that it feeds for the first two weeks. I believe that is just due to what its made up of. 

And the nutes I'm using is FF Grow Big. 

I'll measure when I get home and reread and reply better too, I am at work and trying to be as quick as possible, so I am sure I missed a few questions to reply to


----------



## Kraven

No but it's hot, I used to veg without having to add any nutes, and you have seen my potential so when I say I grew dirt monsters I'm not pullin your leg. They look a bit young to put in there IMHO. Hopefully they will be ok, but I'm almost sure they are gonna burn and stunt. I used to germ in FF light warrior, then repot into a 50/50 mix of FF OF and FF LW and then the bottom 1/3 would just be FF OF. I love the soil it's great. Sorry I'm rambling, the 8 Ball is on me :rofl:


----------



## zem

I'm glad i found my way in here. who knows what might happen in a schoolboy420 grow journal.. hehe good luck my friend


----------



## schoolboy420

Kraven, so basically what you're telling me is with ocean forest avoid nutes?


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> I'm glad i found my way in here. who knows what might happen in a schoolboy420 grow journal.. hehe good luck my friend


Lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. I was pretty far off on my deminsions. 16" deep, 10" wide, and 2ft tall. LOL.


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> They look a bit young to put in there IMHO. Hopefully they will be ok, but I'm almost sure they are gonna burn and stunt.



OH NO! I certainly hope not!


----------



## schoolboy420

Oh also, good on the humidity, I'm glad that's not an issue! Thank you both!


----------



## zem

schoolboy, i suggest that you try and give your grow a larger box, is that possible? you have the ability to use at least 300-400w of electric draw without significant electric bill rise. if you choose the LED way, it is more challenging to get it right, HPS 250w is another optiong, it would cove a2x2'-2x3' area. I am suggesting that you make your efforts a little bit more worthwhile. CFL give a lot of heat and low lumens, i only use them for seed and clone


----------



## schoolboy420

Yeah you are right 100%. 

I'm tinkering with options. I have a tax refund with injured spouse that has been pending for over a month, and depending what all come back from that, I may just revamp the whole grow. However when this one becomes mature enough, Regardless of equipment, I am flipping to 12/12 and letting it go. This grow is more for knowledge  and fun than results. That why I want to try to keep it in this box. If need be I'll find something bigger, but I'm stalling til that return comes and I want to buy seeds from a seed bank and know what I am growing and be able to know some of its growing traits. Regardless, I would enjoy pulling some good nugs when it's all said and over with.. But if the refund comes I will be tempted to go HPS or led and a grow tent. 2x4x8 on amazon with shipping under 80. Not too bad at all. Neither are hps or some led panels(not the junk ones!)

I'm just trying to study up on lights and moves for next time


----------



## schoolboy420

Which I don't like saying because the last time I was on here, I was constantly talking about "the next grow I do" and 6 years later it finally came. And I noticed I also did a fair amount of saying "I'm moving to Cali in the next few months." 

No offense to you Californians here, but I am so glad I never did! Two main reasons, Restricted gun rights, and I would've became homeless fast! I was a 18 yr old with his head stuck up his own a** 

Next grow will be no more than a month after this one. But more than likely immediately after this one ends or before it ends.


----------



## schoolboy420

Sorry for the ramble. I've been reading my old threads! Whew I sounded dumb and very very ignorant to most of the things people were telling me. 



But yeah grow box... 

I have about 6-8 more inches to Go upwards at the moment, and it would be very easy to expand the width with a little construction. My goal is to contain it as well as I possibly can. The only other grow I've seen with my own two eyes was my last one so my brain tells me it will be no problem, but I can already tell there is going to be a problem and I haven't even flipped the light period. So I will see how it plays out and make moves as necessary, but I am going to try everything to contain it in there

Which is mostly why ive been looking into adding leds with my CFLs, to add more light and not heat. 

Anyone have any idea if led bulbs(similar to cfl and incandescent shape) will work? I almost bought a few daylight ones yesterday but I changed my mind. I'm not sure how it would focus, how I would need to position them and all that.. And I really didn't want to waste 20-30 bucks on a few bulbs.


----------



## oldfogey8

all the led lights i see people using are multi-led jobs with 50 or so 3 watt bulbs. probably going with an led light you find at a hardware store would be a waste of money. i grow and have grown with t5 lights and cfls and gotten some decent results. i think your cabinet is too small though for a t5 fixture. the benefit of t5's is they are relatively cheap, run pretty cool and have a higher lumen output than cfl's. btw - i love the self deprecation. that is my forte as well. i always say i am really good at making really bad decisions. your plant looks happy despite the duct tapes efforts to make it unhappy. i am sure it will turn out better for you this time around(more than 3 grams that is). good green mojo (as they say here) to you...


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol yeah, I've been trying to figure out a way to better secure that in place! 

And that is kinda what I figured. It seems most people are using panels with different color lights and I'm assuming the ones at Walmart are all white. I know the  spectrum is seen by the plant not by us,but I'm sure there is a difference. I mean the bulbs say daylight and 5000k. I know it's 6500k on cfl, but I couldn't find any nanometer scales on them.. Sorry if I used the wrong term, I just slipped into the idea of led lighting [emoji12] 


But nonetheless, I assumed those were going to be a waste of money. 

As far as tubes, I don't think t5's are in the question with my space, however I can get small tube fixtures, and i thought about it. A least one in each of the back corner.

Not sure I know I need to up the lumens. I believe I'm at 3800 lumens and that is just off of bulb ratings.


----------



## oldfogey8

i use zip ties to secure my crappy cfl fixtures. they don't soften up with heat. i got some higher wattage cfls(i think 42 watt) and those put put 2800 lumens each(again i think). for pretty cheap you could probably double the amount of light. i got mine at home depot. i am currently vegging my buckeye purple under 2 26 watt 5000 kelvin cfls and one 42 watt 2600 kelvin cfl bulbs. it turns out that out of the three plants i grew out, it is the only one that looks to be female. fml...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok... lots to say. Let me sip this coffee and hit this bowl...

......

>..ahh, there we go! Now, time to reply.  



> Alright. I was pretty far off on my deminsions. 16" deep, 10" wide, and 2ft tall. LOL.



WAyyyyyyy too small. I mean, unless you LST right now and flip NOW! Something you have to consider. When you "flip" a plant it *will* either double or even triple in size in the first 2-3 weeks after the "flip". So, if you flip at 10", you better expect a 20 - 30" plant, depending on strain / training / RH / temps etc etc etc

You require a bigger space, even for "fun experiments"... this will just be hard learned experiment if not. Waste of time in my honest, and humbly nice opinion. No offense  



> Kraven, so basically what you're telling me is with ocean forest avoid nutes?



To the best of my knowledge, you're not supposed to put a plant into FFOF, or something that already has nutes in it, until the cotyledons (first two roundish leaves it creates) start to yellow and want to fall off. A good 2-3 weeks after a seed sprouts is a good general idea to follow. Sometimes sooner, sometimes later.. but if you plant into FFOF too soon, you'll stunt and shock the plant. It SHOULD recover if it doesn't die, ...just another thing for you to learn. Ask loads of questions here, they will always get answered by, more than likely, a pro or at least someone in the know..very fast! Remember, consult us before you pull any triggers from here out. Trust me... I've done this for 2 years as of this month, and if you look at my journals....you'll see I've done decent  

FFOF has nutes for (I THINK) up to 4 weeks or so. Soil peeps would have to chime in and let you know more there. :aok: 



> schoolboy, i suggest that you try and give your grow a larger box, is that possible? you have the ability to use at least 300-400w of electric draw without significant electric bill rise. if you choose the LED way, it is more challenging to get it right, HPS 250w is another optiong, it would cove a2x2'-2x3' area. I am suggesting that you make your efforts a little bit more worthwhile. CFL give a lot of heat and low lumens, i only use them for seed and clone



So, as you know I've agreed with Zem on this one... I think you need a bigger box. As you mention in another post (schoolboy) you looked up a tent and they are stupidly cheap. I mean, that price is retarded considering all the use and help it gives you!  Also, I would stray away from LED to start. No, the bulbs at Walmart aren't the correct ones. You want specific reds, blues, whites and UV's in your fixture. When it's time for LED, you'll know....AFTER you grow something respectable (no offense). I would grab a small HPS fixture personally, and work on air exhaust and all that jazz. Even doing this as an experiment, should  be done right. You don't see biologists getting large rain drops to use for magnifying glasses to see close up on a biological level, do you? Nope, they at least buy the telescope to do their experiments :rofl: Ya dig? You pickin' up what I'm puttin' down? You smell what my Rock is cookin? .... wait a minute...
I would get a 250w HPS :aok: 



> Yeah you are right 100%.
> 
> I'm tinkering with options. I have a tax refund with injured spouse that has been pending for over a month, and depending what all come back from that, I may just revamp the whole grow. However when this one becomes mature enough, Regardless of equipment, I am flipping to 12/12 and letting it go. This grow is more for knowledge and fun than results. That why I want to try to keep it in this box. If need be I'll find something bigger, but I'm stalling til that return comes and I want to buy seeds from a seed bank and know what I am growing and be able to know some of its growing traits. Regardless, I would enjoy pulling some good nugs when it's all said and over with.. But if the refund comes I will be tempted to go HPS or led and a grow tent. 2x4x8 on amazon with shipping under 80. Not too bad at all. Neither are hps or some led panels(not the junk ones!)
> 
> I'm just trying to study up on lights and moves for next time



Tax refund, GOOD. Perfect chance to take this seriously. I mean, c-mon, for many years you've attempted and posted countless posts on here. Do yourself a favor, buy a COUPLE pieces of proper freakin' gear, and go to town on a hobby you've obviously always wanted to do :aok: I did the exact same thing with a Tax refund 2 years ago  $1,200 later, I had my first setup. 
And yes, no matter what keep trying what you can on this... maybe until one of us says "hey, give it up and move on.." .. with us, you can DO IT man. For sure!! Only thing is, what I mentioned about "the stretch" after the flip. You'll outgrow that damn box SO fast! Also, YES.. next up, buy some stock. I did many times from Attitude, and I absolutely loved my transactions over the  years. Matter of fact, it's almost addictive to stock up your home genetics pool. When you research strains, try to read some grows on those strains. Don't just go by what the breeder says about it, otherwise you'll buy every damn seed in that place!! hah! As for studying.. this IS next time. Consider it that way Mr Boy. You're studying right NOW to adjust your ways and move funds around for THIS time. (Yes, next time, but think about it as THIS time.. trust me) 



> Which I don't like saying because the last time I was on here, I was constantly talking about "the next grow I do" and 6 years later it finally came. And I noticed I also did a fair amount of saying "I'm moving to Cali in the next few months."



Exactly! This is what I said in my last paragraph, from last quote. You WANT to do this... so stop messing around, you're grown with funds now. Enough of us treating you like a boy, you're a SCHOOLMAN NOW! :rofl: 



> Sorry for the ramble. I've been reading my old threads! Whew I sounded dumb and very very ignorant to most of the things people were telling me.
> 
> But yeah grow box...
> 
> I have about 6-8 more inches to Go upwards at the moment, and it would be very easy to expand the width with a little construction. My goal is to contain it as well as I possibly can. The only other grow I've seen with my own two eyes was my last one so my brain tells me it will be no problem, but I can already tell there is going to be a problem and I haven't even flipped the light period. So I will see how it plays out and make moves as necessary, but I am going to try everything to contain it in there
> 
> Which is mostly why ive been looking into adding leds with my CFLs, to add more light and not heat.
> 
> Anyone have any idea if led bulbs(similar to cfl and incandescent shape) will work? I almost bought a few daylight ones yesterday but I changed my mind. I'm not sure how it would focus, how I would need to position them and all that.. And I really didn't want to waste 20-30 bucks on a few bulbs.



Don't be sorry, rambling is exactly what we're here for! Also, it's great to read your journals, and ALSO read journals you followed in the past. Like, I went back to some I was researching just before I started, and this was about 1 year after being up and at it....and these videos oh man. I learned that in the past, I learned a LOT of what NOT to do from watching some wrong videos. Sure, there's great stuff on the tube, I know of a lot of great stuff to point people to. But there's SO much crap on there!!
You obviously know you have an issue with space. Do something about it immediately. Don't mess around and add inches, that's just silly. Get a new space... be it a tent or something else, but...for the price...a tent does EXACTLY what you need. Exactly what it's designed to do... so don't mess around  
As for LED's, yes it's less heat, but they are more concentrated light. HPS and CFL's etc, "splash" a huge spectrum of light all over the place. LED's are concentrated, so you don't get much residual light to the sides, but you get a way more concentrated center field of light... so you require a higher distance from the tops of your plants, than with other types of light. So, in retrospect, you don't want LED until you have a much higher ceiling. And then, you'll have a lot of training to do and understand. Your best bet is a smaller HPS to start  
I already mentioned, in a previous paragraph, don't bother with purchasing the wrong kind of LED in Walmart. Glad you didn't, and please remember to consult us before you spend a penny. Even if it's on a freaking meter or something, consult us!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

oldfogey8 said:


> all the led lights i see people using are multi-led jobs with 50 or so 3 watt bulbs. probably going with an led light you find at a hardware store would be a waste of money. i grow and have grown with t5 lights and cfls and gotten some decent results. i think your cabinet is too small though for a t5 fixture. the benefit of t5's is they are relatively cheap, run pretty cool and have a higher lumen output than cfl's. btw - i love the self deprecation. that is my forte as well. i always say i am really good at making really bad decisions. your plant looks happy despite the duct tapes efforts to make it unhappy. i am sure it will turn out better for you this time around(more than 3 grams that is). good green mojo (as they say here) to you...



See? Oldfogey already mentioned it. Normally LED fixtures have multiple colors and certainly better diode etc, at least for growing. I agree your plant looks like it will recover despite what's happened. 



schoolboy420 said:


> Lol yeah, I've been trying to figure out a way to better secure that in place!
> 
> And that is kinda what I figured. It seems most people are using panels with different color lights and I'm assuming the ones at Walmart are all white. I know the  spectrum is seen by the plant not by us,but I'm sure there is a difference. I mean the bulbs say daylight and 5000k. I know it's 6500k on cfl, but I couldn't find any nanometer scales on them.. Sorry if I used the wrong term, I just slipped into the idea of led lighting [emoji12]
> 
> 
> *But nonetheless, I assumed those were going to be a waste of money. *
> 
> As far as tubes, I don't think t5's are in the question with my space, however I can get small tube fixtures, and i thought about it. A least one in each of the back corner.
> 
> Not sure I know I need to up the lumens. I believe I'm at 3800 lumens and that is just off of bulb ratings.



Good assumption. :aok: 
Also, I think you could fit a small T5 fixture in there, but I wouldn't bother with it. You can veg with CFL's like you have been, the flower with HPS. 



oldfogey8 said:


> i use zip ties to secure my crappy cfl fixtures. they don't soften up with heat. i got some higher wattage cfls(i think 42 watt) and those put put 2800 lumens each(again i think). for pretty cheap you could probably double the amount of light. i got mine at home depot. i am currently vegging my buckeye purple under 2 26 watt 5000 kelvin cfls and one 42 watt 2600 kelvin cfl bulbs. it turns out that out of the three plants i grew out, it is the only one that looks to be female. fml...



See yeah, all these guys know better on CFL's etc than I do. I know it has a lot to do with the spectrum, more so than anything. Either way, people will help more so with CFL's.. I leave that to them


----------



## oldfogey8

people have warned me about higher wattage cfls getting too hot though. the 42 watters i have used have been ok but i have seen pictures of some that the base was kind of burned looking. so there is that...


----------



## schoolboy420

oldfogey8 said:


> i use zip ties to secure my crappy cfl fixtures. they don't soften up with heat.



Great idea!

And sorry to hear about the male to female ratio


----------



## schoolboy420

Whew, that was quite a read. But it was a very very great read. 

The schoolman comment made me laugh pretty hard  


I knew that about them double or tripling in size in flower, but you woke me up to that. 

Game plan for box/tent, I'm going to continue vegging in what I have here, and I'll LST as much as necessary until I get a tent. 

Now onto the Ocean Forest.. I guess I must've gotten lucky mine didn't really experience any slight hiccups until the lights fell and I added nutes. I guess I should've done a but more research. I just added nutes because the two round leaves were yellowing and I swore I read that that was when to introduce nutes. I'm probably wrong, if not, then I just over did it a bit. But really I just didn't take the transplant into the equation. 

And yes lol, I smell what the rock is cooking. 

Depending on when the refund comes depends on my moves I make. I'll figure it out as I go. I'll aim for the tent and hps though, and ill reroute if finances force me to do so for the hps.


I do an awful lot of browsing on worldwide marijuana seeds. The single seed thing is what makes me like the idea of going through them. Good idea on checking peoples grows before buying. I do always want everything I read on  

I'm gonna work on the tent. I'd much rather spend 80 bucks and just have to set something up vs, spend the time to convert something into a box.


----------



## schoolboy420

I wanted to do a bunch of quotes, but my computer has been down so I've been doing all of this from the Tapatalk app on my phone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Game plan for box/tent, I'm going to continue vegging in what I have here, and I'll LST as much as necessary until I get a tent.



This should work just fine, with the thought of "don't let that damn light fall again"



> I'll aim for the tent and hps though, and ill reroute if finances force me to do so for the hps.



Ok, this is the plan. Do not deviate from the plan. Cool beans? :aok: 

And yeah, you'll probably be fine with what you have going on for nutes etc, just have to let the plant stress it and get through it. 



> I do an awful lot of browsing on worldwide marijuana seeds. The single seed thing is what makes me like the idea of going through them. Good idea on checking peoples grows before buying. I do always want everything I read on



Also a great site from what I've read, I just use The Attitude only really.  

I have 4 different grows, with acres and acres of text and hi-res images.. feel free to take a couple hours and absorb my hardships and triumphs!  



> I'm gonna work on the tent. I'd much rather spend 80 bucks and just have to set something up vs, spend the time to convert something into a box.



Bravo! See, once you get this tent setup, you'll really see that this was your proper move the entire time. It's just MADE to do what you need, and is rather cheap. As far as the cheap tents on eBay and stuff, I've heard great things about them... personally, I prefer a GREAT tent. There's many reasons why, but with that said... you'll be 1000% better off with the cheapest of cheap tents over making a rinky dink thing out of a shin dig....or whatever. lol 

Get the tallest height you can.. 7' if possible. You'll always find your height is what you'll fight. Sounds to me like 2'x2' would be more than good for you.. but hey, if you have the space go for 2x4.. just understand that you'll then need twice the lighting :aok: No issue, you have have the spare funds. We'll all sort you out on what to buy and where you can buy it too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> I wanted to do a bunch of quotes, but my computer has been down so I've been doing all of this from the Tapatalk app on my phone.



No worries. I feel it's just easier to do "question and answer" style with multi-quote methods... I can understand a block-o-text too, as long as grammar is mostly on. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

The light shouldn't fall. I actually just reinforced it a little to insure the tape doesn't give... Which it would've sooner or later. I just gotta figure out a better method. Just used some string for now, and when I get home from work tonight I'll do something better. 

And yep, im definitely sticking to the plan. 

Yeah, I got turned onto the site from MP'ers. I never actually bought seeds from there yet, I've been really close but I got paranoid and changed my mind haha. I'll end up buying em for the next go around. That's for sure. 

And I will also check out your grows tonight, I need some good reading!


If I can find a spot a 7 footer would go, I will. My closets look like a 5 ft tent would be almost pushing it. If I took out the shelves and everything it would be a different story, but I rent, so I'm iffy about touching most things. Hell, I'm iffy about the growing in general! Scared a random pipe will burst, or anything, and the landlord will find out.

Ugh.. My state needs to hurry up and legalize..


----------



## schoolboy420

And I can do quotes, but multiple would get really really complicated. I'd prefer to do quotes because it does make everything easier to understand.


----------



## zem

I'm too busy to read all that now, but I can tell you that you can buy hose clamps that are the size of the bulb socket, i just got a dozen the other day for all the cfls in my cloning seedling chamber


----------



## schoolboy420

How would I go about using those and what for? I have a few slight ideas but I'm sure how you use them would be better. I'm assuming yo hold the lights in place


----------



## oldfogey8

i was wondering that too schooly but thought i was too buzzed to comprehend it...


----------



## zem

i'm sorry i was in a hurry couldn't elaborate... well the type of hose clamps that are used to fix the hose to a wall, it has a main screw for the wall and 2 small screws to tighten the hose. you simply put the cfl and tighten it and you can screw it to the ceiling of your chamber. hope it is clear without having to go take pics for you


----------



## oldfogey8

I have not seen those but they sound like a great idea. Thx.


----------



## zem

there i found a pic of it online


----------



## zem

oh there it is hehehehe http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/wall-mount-pipe-clamp_50671733.html :stoned:


----------



## schoolboy420

Hmmm.. I don't know if I have seen one either... That or I am just not realizing what it is, lol.  Can you find a link or picture of what one looks like. Sounds like a great idea, but I'd have no idea what I'm looking for. Only thing I can think of is a standard hose clamp with only one screw to tighten.


----------



## schoolboy420

BTW, picture update.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538697440.jpg

Same temp, same humidity. It was around 20% but it went up when I added water. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538749722.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538775069.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538789779.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538804120.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538816783.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427538831142.jpg


I tried to rotate it around to get pics at all angles. 

I pulled the tall stalk down and took a large paper clip and bent it how I needed it, to keep it in place.

Works well. Lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> oh there it is hehehehe http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/wall-mount-pipe-clamp_50671733.html :stoned:


Lol I didn't realize it went on to a new page. 

And that is brilliant!


----------



## schoolboy420

Now I have a few things to pick up, starting with those. And something really important I have forgotten to buy... A pH tester. Any suggestions on one that won't cost an arm and a leg? There's a few meters on amazon around 15-25 bucks that have good ratings on them. But I figured I'd check here before I buy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Remember.... you're either taking this serious, or not. There's really no "hobbist" in between mode. I mean "there is" .. but c-mon, you're a Schoolman remember?! So make sure you get a respectable PH meter. I do not like them, but I'd suggest the Hanna meters (square pen not round pen.. will link) 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-98107-Tester-Accuracy/dp/B002NX0VY2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1427542988&sr=8-5&keywords=hanna+ph+meter[/ame] That is $39.99 and would be the cheapest meter that I would ever consider purchasing. With that said, here's the one I (and many others) use, and it's considered "the best" for branding. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1427543055&sr=8-6&keywords=bluelabs+ph[/ame] Awesome pen right here! I love mine, but I'm hydro and it's super important to check every single day, and accurately! 

Also, very good job on the LST. I would've used a metal and bent it just as you did. 100% perfect :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000

.."...................................  < See Rose it's working . I'm confused it's ok for him to use CFL and bag seed cause he is an old time member or is this MP new approach to work with what people have?


----------



## schoolboy420

I'll go for the 40 dollar one for now, and up it when cash allows. Too many bills due right now. Lol. Thanks for giving me good options! I know you get what you pay for so it would probably be well worth the 80 bucks spent.



And good, I was trying to find something to use to do it, and I was telling myself to leave the twistie ties on my bread! LOL


----------



## schoolboy420

000StankDank000 said:


> .."...................................  < See Rose it's working . I'm confused it's ok for him to use CFL and bag seed cause he is an old time member or is this MP new approach to work with what people have?



They're just helping me work with what I have at the moment and strongly recommending I change my set up and get seeds from a reputable bank next time.


----------



## schoolboy420

She sure has grown in the past 24 hours, that's for sure


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pic isn't show


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Pic isn't show


I noticed that immediately and the app won't let me add em again in the edit, so I gotta repost.


----------



## schoolboy420

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427641991119.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427642007713.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427642023999.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427642066012.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427642089594.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427642103246.jpg


There we go[emoji12]


----------



## Rosebud

Good job.


----------



## zem

i have bad experiences with ph meters, I would not advise you to get anything in the 40$ range. For ppm, it's fine, you could probably get one in the 20-30$ and work fine for a long time, but with PH you need to get lucky, or buy something of higher standard like in the 150-200$ or do what I did and give up on PH meters altogether. I use a certain brand of ph drop tests that works great for me. I have a thread about it there>> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70819 it might help you decide


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> Good job.


Thank you! It's really strange reading that and it being said to MY grow LOL


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> i have bad experiences with ph meters, I would not advise you to get anything in the 40$ range. For ppm, it's fine, you could probably get one in the 20-30$ and work fine for a long time, but with PH you need to get lucky, or buy something of higher standard like in the 150-200$ or do what I did and give up on PH meters altogether. I use a certain brand of ph drop tests that works great for me. I have a thread about it there>> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70819 it might help you decide


I'll be checking those out online [emoji6] 

I noticed even the high dollar ones had mixed reviews, like they ship out duds or something. Its hard to want to shell out 100 bucks on something, when 1 out of 5 people are saying its junk, or saying it lasted a week or a month


----------



## schoolboy420

Just found out that two out of the three CFLs I'm using were rated 1450 lumens and the other 1600, and I have more of the 1600, but I also realized they were 5000k instead of 6500k that the lower lumen ones put out. Should I stick with the lower lumens and 6500k for now or just go ahead and swap with the 1600 lumen and 5000k.

I will be putting more lights in very soon, but just wondering which would be more important at the moment, or which would be better.

I mean, the difference in lumens would be 300, and I'm just not sure if that is worth the drop in the spectrum or not.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I use 6,500k T5 bulbs for veggin... I would suggest using 6,500k CFL in that case, but I know not of what I'm talking about.


----------



## oldfogey8

i like to have a mixture of light color temps but that may not be helpful. it just seems like giving them a broader spectrum might be good...


----------



## N.E.wguy

hi, I lived thru the cfl stage if you want some respected information on them look in my old thread reputable people lay out the info there for them. Fogey is right to full spectrum will "the quality of the spectrum is of influence too and will define the quality of the crop."


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64699

green mojo for ya hope you take a look in my thread it may help you figure some stuff out.


----------



## Rosebud

Schoolboy, my favorite bulb for veggin is the same T5 that dgf is talking about. I love them for veg.  Your plant does look good. it is so good to have you and your sense of humor back.


----------



## schoolboy420

That's what I'm thinking. They both say daylight and look the same to me, but I imagine the plant sees it much different than I do. And a 300 lumen differemce isn't really much at all.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The plants "see" it entirely different than humans do :tup: 

Look up PAR and stuff. 

*edit* 

Here's the WIKI 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation


----------



## schoolboy420

I knew they did, but that was a little more science to me to understand it better[emoji12]


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> Your plant does look good. it is so good to have you and your sense of humor back.



Thank you very much. Glad you are here, as well.


----------



## schoolboy420

This app is weird, I didn't even realize I had other replies until now. Thank you guys for the input. I guess what I'll do is run to the store after some y adapters, if I can find any, and just use em all. A little 5000k and 6500k. Might as well make use of what I have.


----------



## schoolboy420

Thanks fogey, and n.e.w.guy


----------



## N.E.wguy

np man i seen your join date, you have been around and I just felt the info I had was from people you may know already. Rather then me posting a response. I encourage you to take a peak at all my threads and everyone else   this is a great place with great people just want to be one to help some someday  Green mojo for ya man. It Can Be Done the cost of elc tho to run them bulbs and buy the ys. (THG set me straight) amazon has a great 600w hps for like 200$ wtv  as soon as u have moneis to upgrade or the leds these peps run are only i think 250 per unit or wtv. 
i'm in tho i'm bak i got a bowl will smoke and check bak GL 
e/ and yes i T5 for veg/clone also, my cfls are in a box probably giving me cancer


----------



## schoolboy420

I joined back when I did my first semi real grow, if you haven't seen that journal, its good for some laughs. Just came back after 6 years.

Any advice is always appreciated, and I'll make sure I check out your journals

And I fully intend to get a tent and hps very soon.


----------



## schoolboy420

I beefed up my grow box with some y adapters and had to raise the roof on my lights. Working with the lights I have at the moment. 3 at 5000k and 2 at 6500k. I put one 5000k in the middle, and one of each on opposite sides of each Y adapter. 

Total lumens jumped up to 7700. And my space is barely over a square foot. And I only raised it about 3 or 4 inches. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427846880537.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427846896859.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427846909938.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427846932914.jpg


And I think it will stay like this, less noisy and probably pulls more air through the door.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427846989208.jpg


Don't worry, I have the chord more secured and away from the light. 

And there is a 6 inch fan hidden In the dark gap above.

I'll probably add another y adapter and switch lights out from higher lumen and all 6500k lights when the board needs taken out and rearranged. And then hopefully I will have a tent in, because if not I am going to have to do some serious scrambling.


----------



## schoolboy420

I am not sure why it posted all the pictures again in the same post. And I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## N.E.wguy

WAYYY BETTER MAN,  keep em trained tight and clip some loser stuff till u get a cheap hps i'll post u mine let me go jid it but its adjustable to not just 600w brb


----------



## N.E.wguy

here man tis is their home page but amazon carries the line and i have run it they are good ballest and bulbs just get he hps tho nn the mh 
mp
://www.apollohorticulture.com/HID.html
and those cfl bases heat up in them y's so keep an eye on em maybe 18/6 em you will see the bases start to tan the cfls are no good any way but the bases can start trouble imo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> And then hopefully I will have a tent in, because if not I am going to have to do some serious scrambling.



...no you will get a tent. Stick to the plan :aok: 

The CFL's seem to be set up nice. I have 0 CFL experience though so I'm useless there.  The plant is looking quite decent :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> and those cfl bases heat up in them y's so keep an eye on em maybe 18/6 em you will see the bases start to tan the cfls are no good any way but the bases can start trouble imo



Ok, will do. I'm gonna keep it 24/0 as I have been. But I'm hoping I won't have an issue, the lower white fan blows right onto them.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ...no you will get a tent. Stick to the plan :aok:
> 
> The CFL's seem to be set up nice. I have 0 CFL experience though so I'm useless there.  The plant is looking quite decent :aok:



I will. I'm just saying if it outgrows before I have the spare cash. I doubt it will though.


And thanks!


----------



## zem

well, if you're not getting a bigger space and light, then i say flowering is not that far ahead. in this tight space, the plant will easily overgrow it if you flower it late so you need to have one plan and stick to it. if you are not sure that you can get a light and bigger space for it, then i would say just go for it and flower it in there because if you wait and then not do the move, that plant will need serious chopping and root trimming then another wait for recovery to be able to flower it. i'm with Doc, stick to your plan and get a bigger light and flowering space, because flowering in 1 foot will give you what 10-15 grams if you're good, with the same effort and a little more expense, you will get 5-10oz and get rewarded for the effort


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> well, if you're not getting a bigger space and light, then i say flowering is not that far ahead. in this tight space, the plant will easily overgrow it if you flower it late so you need to have one plan and stick to it. if you are not sure that you can get a light and bigger space for it, then i would say just go for it and flower it in there because if you wait and then not do the move, that plant will need serious chopping and root trimming then another wait for recovery to be able to flower it. i'm with Doc, stick to your plan and get a bigger light and flowering space, because flowering in 1 foot will give you what 10-15 grams if you're good, with the same effort and a little more expense, you will get 5-10oz and get rewarded for the effort


That puts things into perspective a little bit. I already have stuff sitting in my cart on amazon just waiting to be ordered as cash becomes available. In a tight spot at the moment on bills. So I'll just be continuing on with vegging in the box. I don't intend to start flowing until its in a tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, in that case, you'll be wanting to make another spot to veg in. It doesn't have to be too crazy... unless you need psycho stealth, which, if you're getting a tent I assume you don't really need. 

You will just have to figure a way to get that light away from the tops when it starts getting too close. I can't go too much further with recommendations as I know nearly nothing about CFL's (as I've stated hah)... I know you don't NEED a box. You do not require much side wall reflection currently, just good footprint and amount light with proper water and feedings. 

With that said....soon as you can man. You'll thank all of us up and down when you experience the power of the Tent Side


----------



## schoolboy420

Stealth is actually very important. Landlord is an obvious straight flyer, and works one of the government offices. Which is constantly on my mind, and its going to be my luck I'll have a pipe burst or something and have to pull the plug and quickly dispose of everything.

But I desperately want to finish out and I want to have a tent and the whole 9 yards.


----------



## schoolboy420

Had to remove a light and hope for a bounce back too.

I woke up and the box was at 110 and humidity 20% and some obvious heat stress and I had to add water again. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427905922423.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427905958649.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, water the crap out of that medium and holy smokes! Did this happen while you slept? You need this freaking tent asap!


----------



## schoolboy420

Yep it sure did, and I already watered. It was around 100 degrees in there and I shuffled the fans a bit and tried to create more air vents In the back, and then my wife wanted to go to sleep so I shut the box. Woke up and immediately checked and that was my results. I currently have it in the box without the lights on because my leaves are wet from watering. Couldn't really water it without getting the leaves this time. The fans are on it. Which it might be time to flip the light back on, I just want the leaves dry first


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You need this freaking tent asap!



And that is no joke!


----------



## schoolboy420

My watering schedule has been about 3 days and I'm fairly sure I watered early yesterday morning


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I currently have it in the box without the lights on because my leaves are wet from watering. Couldn't really water it without getting the leaves this time. The fans are on it. Which it might be time to flip the light back on, I just want the leaves dry first



Perfect move! Shut em down 15 mins or more and let the leaves dry and then back on with em. 

Also, yeah I think the issues are obvious so need need in me saying much else hah  Keep the medium damp, but let it dry...does that make much sense? Pick up the pots physically and "feel" how heavy they are every time you look at them. Right after feeding, just before etc.. then, after a bit of time, you'll really have an idea by physically touching (stick in finger) and lifting the medium, if it needs anything. :aok: 

Pics when the plant bounces back. Also, maybe the lights are too close? Feel with your hands, and when you can feel heat on your hand you're too close for a plant!


----------



## schoolboy420

She perked back up. Some of those leaves are looking rusty though. Is that nute burn? I haven't fed since the last round with a little nute burn, so hopefully it wasn't a huge mistake using ocean forest


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh yeah, more than likely nute burn.. not sure what your PH was when you put nutes in.. did you mention? I still think it's burn, but was looking to recover. Also, this stress is going to slow it down (GOOD FOR YOU HAHAHA) and make it show some hurt in the lower sections...but as long as she chugs along you should be good


----------



## schoolboy420

Yeah that is good for me lol.

And no, I started without a meter like an idiot. I'm going to order one this this week.

And it looks like nute burn, but its spreading. So that kinda worries me that it is just the soil


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I can not wait.. till you get on a medium we've recommended, with a strain / light / method / etc etc etc all recommended... now that you have the means and ability and are not just a total youngin' noob, you can actually do this. You're doing decent things, and I surely see the dedication and absolute "will" to do this. You'll knock it out of the park soon, even if it's not with this plant! :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I can not wait.. till you get on a medium we've recommended, with a strain / light / method / etc etc etc all recommended... now that you have the means and ability and are not just a total youngin' noob, you can actually do this. You're doing decent things, and I surely see the dedication and absolute "will" to do this. You'll knock it out of the park soon, even if it's not with this plant! :aok:


Thanks man. I can't wait myself. Lol. I'm all about that plant to the point it makes my wife angry hehe


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I really think my wife felt the exact same in the start of it all. I quite literally spent ALL day researching till my eyes bled! 

You have that same passion, so let's capitalize on that!


----------



## 000StankDank000

Why not drill a hole and put an exhaust fan in your cabin. Those Temps are crazy high you will have very loose buds.
Positive vibes bro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

He won't have buds in that cabin Stank.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, I really think my wife felt the exact same in the start of it all. I quite literally spent ALL day researching till my eyes bled!
> 
> You have that same passion, so let's capitalize on that!


Lol. Shell change her tune, if its a female and she sees the buds coming in


----------



## schoolboy420

And nope. Fighting heat with the few lights and height I'm working with now


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i can agree the the wife factor. it was good before the overdose of light probably to much to fast i hate dirt started there finished there water water water i don't care i just don't like dirt any more unless in my yard i got 2 strong fem 2 footers atm that i may go to the dirt with those 2 but od.
 they can hit 800grams od i seen em od last year i believe it

i use a cheap ph pen like 9 $ on ebay have used it since i started always buy new ones old ones never out of calibration i run a 55 gal res and every time i get a new one it reads samea s old one


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> it was good before the overdose of light probably to much to fast



Not sure if it was so much the amount of light, but the lack of being able to keep it cool enough with the added lights.

And yeah. I'd like to try going the hydro way, but it seems so complex compared to soil. Lol. I'm honestly intimidated by it, I think I should have a few good runs on soil before stepping up my game to soilless growing. I do intend to study on it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Well as you can see, she(hopefully) isn't as pretty any more, lol. I seem to be good at plant torture! 

The rusty leaves seem a bit worse, makes me wonder if should flush more. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958164913.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958215618.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958236571.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958253834.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958266970.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958281902.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1427958295741.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm going to cut an exhaust hole somewhere in the back, not sure if I should at light level or higher, and take my 6 inch fan out from the top and mount it to the outside of the hole. I've been reading on venting small boxes and I think that will work wonders. If it doesn't drop the temp enough for me to add my other light, then I am going to add in more passive air intakes. I'm also going to add some frozen bottles inside for the time being. I can't wait to set up a tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It will survive, the top portions look great. The yellow will never green back up, just let the plant use the rest of what's in those leaves, and when they look absolutely horrible, just cut em off. Obviously your rusting and yellowing is going to happen more so from the bottom up, so you'll be good. 

Also; 



> but it seems so complex compared to soil. Lol. I'm honestly intimidated by it



This was exactly ME at first! But you see, unless you REALLY get it down, soil is horrible in my honest opinion. 99% of people on here that have deficiency and general issues are all SOIL!! It's hilarious kinda, after you go hydro and see all the problem threads pop up here on the forum...take note of the medium. You almost never seen anyone having an issue with hydro!! I've been here only 2 years, but in all those years, that's 99.9% the way it has been. 

It takes much longer for issues to show themselves in soil AND to get fixed.. but in hydro, issues show faster and fix MUCH faster!! 

So sure, it intimidated me after thinking soil was so easy. But, once you have a problem in soil, it takes a lot longer to fix it. But if you have a problem in hydro, it's as easy as PHing or changing your nutrients entirely. That doesn't often happen. As long as you mix your nutes correctly, and have a GOOD QUALITY (not cheap) PH Pen, and keep your PH between 5.7 - 6.3 you will have the time of your life. You will see explosive growth like you've never seen before.... and besides, with the amount you're screwing up (no offense) it's not like trying it hydro over soil is going to be any harder on you!! hahaha

But, it's impossible to do in your tiny a.s.s. setup :rofl: 

Now, I'm not telling you to change.. sure, let's get this soil run out of the way if you feel you need to. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It will survive, the top portions look great. The yellow will never green back up, just let the plant use the rest of what's in those leaves, and when they look absolutely horrible, just cut em off. Obviously your rusting and yellowing is going to happen more so from the bottom up, so you'll be good.



Well that's a breath of fresh air, but I have a really strong feeling that I am going to end up going through all this for it to be a male... I really hope not. Lol





Dr. Green Fang said:


> I
> This was exactly ME at first! But you see, unless you REALLY get it down, soil is horrible in my honest opinion. 99% of people on here that have deficiency and general issues are all SOIL!! It's hilarious kinda, after you go hydro and see all the problem threads pop up here on the forum...take note of the medium. You almost never seen anyone having an issue with hydro!! I've been here only 2 years, but in all those years, that's 99.9% the way it has been.
> 
> It takes much longer for issues to show themselves in soil AND to get fixed.. but in hydro, issues show faster and fix MUCH faster!!



I know I can't argue with anyone results when it comes to hydro, and I've been doing some reading on it, and it does seem like keeping plants stable would be a hell of a lot easier. I'm sure I'll go for it soon, not with this one though. It started in soil, and might as well stay that way.






Dr. Green Fang said:


> .... and besides, with the amount you're screwing up (no offense) it's not like trying it hydro over soil is going to be any harder on you!! hahaha


Now I am just down right offended! Lmao... Really, that couldn't be any more true. Haha.

I think its more so the setup that confuses me, and how it even works. I need to research more into hydro, I know I'd much rather go that route. 

And I totally spaced the fact that I have a lockable shed outside with outlets in it.... Hmmmm.... I might not need to be quite as stealthy.. A grow tent might just be a great idea In there, I was debating on turning it into a man cave. Maybe I can do both. But temperature with summer coming up, could be an issue. I have a window unit a/c that isn't in use, but idk how well it would work without a window.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Well that's a breath of fresh air, but I have a really strong feeling that I am going to end up going through all this for it to be a male... I really hope not. Lol



....mother of god, that would suck... :rofl: 



> I know I can't argue with anyone results when it comes to hydro, and I've been doing some reading on it, and it does seem like keeping plants stable would be a hell of a lot easier. I'm sure I'll go for it soon, not with this one though. It started in soil, and might as well stay that way.





> I think its more so the setup that confuses me, and how it even works. I need to research more into hydro, I know I'd much rather go that route.



Yep.. it's easy. I'd recommend DWC for you, and it's just a container with solution in it, bubbling. You make sure the #'s in the container are good everyday... when the level of solution gets low, you add more. It's so freaking easy. I mean, you have to learn how to mix nutes no matter what medium you use!  But yeah, container bubbles, roots search... roots start jetting out of bottom, then IT'S ON!!! The roots start to fill the container. Check numbers, keep solution up.. watch the crazy show begin...it really is that easy!!!!  I was super intimidated when I first started Hydro from a couple runs of doing soil. Best damn decision I ever made! 



> And I totally spaced the fact that I have a lockable shed outside with outlets in it.... Hmmmm.... I might not need to be quite as stealthy.. A grow tent might just be a great idea In there, I was debating on turning it into a man cave. Maybe I can do both. But temperature with summer coming up, could be an issue. I have a window unit a/c that isn't in use, but idk how well it would work without a window.



Ooooo you have a lockable shed?! Mrs Rosebud uses a shed!!  Heck, how big is it? Can you clean it out and make a usable space? You may not need the tent!!  Or better yet, you should get one anyways lol! It would be a man cave if it were a grow cave!  

Too bad you couldn't cut a hole in the shed to install the A/C unit. Also, I think there's portable ones out there. Window A/C units do not work unless you can hook them up properly (exhaust) 

Sounds like potential is opening up for you all over the place. How is your outside environment as far as people? Are you near neighbors? Are your Northern US, Central, Southern? ...if I could have the general idea so I could consider RH levels and temps etc.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ....mother of god, that would suck... :rofl:



Oh yes, it certainly would, but I guess that's the big risk you take trying to grow one at a time haha.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yep.. it's easy. I'd recommend DWC for you, and it's just a container with solution in it, bubbling. You make sure the #'s in the container are good everyday... when the level of solution gets low, you add more. It's so freaking easy. I mean, you have to learn how to mix nutes no matter what medium you use!  But yeah, container bubbles, roots search... roots start jetting out of bottom, then IT'S ON!!! The roots start to fill the container. Check numbers, keep solution up.. watch the crazy show begin...it really is that easy!!!!  I was super intimidated when I first started Hydro from a couple runs of doing soil. Best damn decision I ever made!



Dwc.. Got it! I'll read on that pretty hard. The idea of it makes my mouth water[emoji1] 







Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ooooo you have a lockable shed?! Mrs Rosebud uses a shed!!  Heck, how big is it? Can you clean it out and make a usable space? You may not need the tent!!  Or better yet, you should get one anyways lol! It would be a man cave if it were a grow cave!
> 
> Too bad you couldn't cut a hole in the shed to install the A/C unit. Also, I think there's portable ones out there. Window A/C units do not work unless you can hook them up properly (exhaust)
> 
> Sounds like potential is opening up for you all over the place. How is your outside environment as far as people? Are you near neighbors? Are your Northern US, Central, Southern? ...if I could have the general idea so I could consider RH levels and temps etc.




A man cave/grow cave would be incredible. I would definitely do it in a tent inside there. 

It probably isn't possible or wouldn't be smart of me. The shed is like 5-10 feet at best from my neighbors shed.. I think they smoke, so that may not be an issue. I live in the Midwest, not fully sure how smart it would be to announce my state openly, so I will just send that in a message to you. Creating grow journals, and being very helpful when it comes to helping someone grow, just doesn't seem like cop behavior lol. 

But yep I live off of one of the busier streets in my town, and there's an abandoned house behind mine and a set of doubles next to it. In a smaller town, I certainly wouldn't call it a city. But people are constantly walking up and down the road, and we live around a quarter of a mile from where the towns methheads are always getting busted. 

Shed size.. I am not sure. I could clean it up for sure, but I can't do anything that will be damaging as I am renting. 

Seems like a standard wooden shed. Maybe 15-20' in length and its a square shaped. Barn style front doors. A second level for storage and it has a temperature control thing in it with a fan looking thing in it, but I am not sure if that even works.. It sure would be cool if it did. I go fiddle out there sometime soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Oh yes, it certainly would, but I guess that's the big risk you take trying to grow one at a time haha.



When I used seeds, I grew pretty much only FEM seeds. Don't mess around too much with regs. 




> Dwc.. Got it! I'll read on that pretty hard. The idea of it makes my mouth water



Hah! Yeah, it's quite simple of a way to do hydro. And I'd help you step by step for sure  

Here's your first step. This is my DIY on an 18gal DWC system. I just made this the other day: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71126



> A man cave/grow cave would be incredible. I would definitely do it in a tent inside there.
> 
> It probably isn't possible or wouldn't be smart of me. The shed is like 5-10 feet at best from my neighbors shed.. I think they smoke, so that may not be an issue. I live in the Midwest, not fully sure how smart it would be to announce my state openly, so I will just send that in a message to you. Creating grow journals, and being very helpful when it comes to helping someone grow, just doesn't seem like cop behavior lol.
> 
> But yep I live off of one of the busier streets in my town, and there's an abandoned house behind mine and a set of doubles next to it. In a smaller town, I certainly wouldn't call it a city. But people are constantly walking up and down the road, and we live around a quarter of a mile from where the towns methheads are always getting busted.
> 
> Shed size.. I am not sure. I could clean it up for sure, but I can't do anything that will be damaging as I am renting.
> 
> Seems like a standard wooden shed. Maybe 15-20' in length and its a square shaped. Barn style front doors. A second level for storage and it has a temperature control thing in it with a fan looking thing in it, but I am not sure if that even works.. It sure would be cool if it did. I go fiddle out there sometime soon.



Excellent on the man cave. My room is phenomenal, so I can not complain!!  Hopefully your neighbors smoke, so they don't get any random smells hahha. Also, you do not have to say state openly!! Midwest is a perfect idea for us to know how to help you best! :aok: 
And yeah... no... not a cop. :ROFL: 
Lots of people made valid points about forums and l.e.o. They aren't stalking these pages to see someone like you putting up a tent and say "LET'S GO GET THAT GUY".. just doesn't happen. That's thouuuusands of dollars wasted for them etc etc..  
Yikes.. be careful with the methheads and all. Hopefully bums aren't posting up in the house behind you that is abandoned!  
Does the landlord ever go into the shed?
Ohhh, a nifty exhaust fan for your shed? Excellent, check it out!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Oh Doc, lets not kick the o'l dirt pharmers around ....I was very successful in dirt for over a decade. Here is a picture of the worst run I had in dirt. Now it's true hydro just blew every dirt grow out of the water I did, but I sure learned a bunch in dirt and I really believe it was the key to my success in water on my first run. I really believe that if you just do an basic grow in dirt once....not doing anything fancey, just going through the growth stages of the plant, it will give you a leg up in hydro....Don't get me wrong I'm 100% sold on hydro, but in dirt if you get the right soil you only need to feed once in veg and then once a week in flower. It's really easy to lay out a dirt grow for a new or newer grower and let them see success, rather than throwing them into hydro when they have never made it to the cure before. JMHO. Doc knows what he's talking about, if your going to go hydro then HP, DGF or Pj are the people you want to listen too, they are good and all veterans of hydro, plus they have many years of experience and will simply tell you what works and what will not, makes a grow easy. I have been watching Schoolboy and I can see your passion, but at some time your gonna have to get the right tools or your just not going to be a successful as you want to be. Keep plugging along and green mojo for your grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed Kraven :aok: 

....and I was watering or feeding my soil every day... 12 pots, in each tent, two tents... 24 pots. A total pain in the sack. lol 

I honestly think someone, with the right knowledge and day to day help, could go from not even knowing what a thumb was, to having a keen green thumb quickly, with Hydro  Abbbbbsoooolutely with Soil, that's a given, I just still think if you teach em once they learn.. regardless of method for first teachings. 

So yeah, I do agree with what you're saying.. overall, go for a soil run to start, but with us around... Hydro could be nailed first run IMHO  :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

I know kraven, I definitely gotta up my game  and thanks for the green mojo.

I do want to give hydro a good run next grow. 

And I don't think anyone is, its pretty well maintained. Some airplane part warehouse bought it and just left it empty. They have people now every now and then. Its kinda weird In my book. I imagine a secret bunker underneath it lol. Just my stoned imagination though. 

And I WILL be reading that tonight when I get off work. I'm looking at about 4 hrs of sleep if I go to sleep now lol, or I would read it now. And no the landlord has no reason to haha. 

And makes sense, it would be too much of a hassle to go through all it would take to nail forum growers. 

And I do plan on ordering feminized seeds. I almost did the other night, but I knew I'd lose em before I had a chance to plant them lmao.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

There's some controversy over fem's between green thumbs... I'm all for them though :aok: Especially from a reputable breeder!

Now go to bed!! lol


----------



## oldfogey8

i just tried regular seeds for the first time and wound up with 2 boys and one girl. not a very good vote of confidence for regulars. i had grown feminized seeds before with, yup, only females. in the future i will probably stick with feminized...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

One run with regs; 9 of 12 were female 
Another run with em; 2 of 10 were female

hah


----------



## schoolboy420

I don't see what could be wrong going feminized, unless they just charged more and called them feminized when they weren't. 

Whew 2 out of 10. That would be major disappointment!


----------



## schoolboy420

Fogey, I believe those were my odds my first grow too.. If my memory serves me well lol. But I could've had 4 of em and probably still wouldn't have pulled 12g's then hahaha


----------



## schoolboy420

Nute burn is worse. Its spreading upward and its on some tips of new growth. 

Problem is, I only had about 3/4ths of a gallon of water on hand that was usable. 

Is there any water brands that would be safe to flush with?

I can run to the store and grab up a few gallons. I need to anyways, just to have jugs for water on hand. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428041129370.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428041139937.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Does spring water need to be out 24-48 hrs the same as water out of the tap?

If I were to pick some gallon jugs would I need to leave them open for a few days?


----------



## zem

no but it still need to be checked for ppm. they let it sit for a day to let chlorine evaporate. i have a supply res for the entire building where i am and water sits there anyway, so i don't have to do that out of the tap.


----------



## schoolboy420

What is the ideal range on ppm?


----------



## zem

0-200 I guess. mine is 240, no problems with it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mine is 33 - 35 ppm's, holding strong over the last 2 years  

I'm lucky with my water, and my land. 
Also, it depends what your ppm's are being made up of, if it's going to hurt.


----------



## schoolboy420

Ah, alright. Gives me a better idea of what water to go for.  I need to get a meter


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Mine is 33 - 35 ppm's, holding strong over the last 2 years
> 
> I'm lucky with my water, and my land.
> Also, it depends what your ppm's are being made up of, if it's going to hurt.


Nice!

Although, I need to research ppms and I believe ec, and all this stuff I'm really not sure I've ever heard talked about until this grow journal!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

PPM = Parts Per Million 
EC = Electric Conductivity 

Some say it's "tit for tat" on which you choose, just whichever you get used to ends up being the one you talk shop about to others. My suggestion is PPM. It's more relatable to more growers (more growers seem to use PPM over EC) and I do believe it can get more precise than EC. 

Now, from what I've read, you can't really go wrong with either, but IMO... go for PPM meter. 

Here's the two meters I use: 

Bluelabs PH Pen (Don't cheap out on PH unit when doing hydro!!!!!!!)
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1428146601&sr=8-2&keywords=Bluelab+PH[/ame]

Primo PPM Pen
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-PRIMO2-Batteries-Resolution/dp/B0085WOMG8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428146638&sr=8-1&keywords=Primo+PPM[/ame]

:aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> PPM = Parts Per Million
> EC = Electric Conductivity
> 
> Some say it's "tit for tat" on which you choose, just whichever you get used to ends up being the one you talk shop about to others. My suggestion is PPM. It's more relatable to more growers (more growers seem to use PPM over EC) and I do believe it can get more precise than EC.
> 
> Now, from what I've read, you can't really go wrong with either, but IMO... go for PPM meter.
> 
> Here's the two meters I use:
> 
> Bluelabs PH Pen (Don't cheap out on PH unit when doing hydro!!!!!!!)
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POOJHG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Primo PPM Pen
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085WOMG8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> :aok:


That comment went great with my google search, thanks!


----------



## zem

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/tds-meter-and-digital-thermometer this is the one that i use and it's been working great with little to no calibration for many reservoirs for the second year now and is cheap...  from my experience i highly recommend it


----------



## N.E.wguy

zem said:


> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/tds-meter-and-digital-thermometer this is the one that i use and it's been working great with little to no calibration for many reservoirs for the second year now and is cheap...  from my experience i highly recommend it



I use same one have 2 of em agree they are just fine and cheap


----------



## schoolboy420

Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion. I like those odds, and the price lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Good news, pH and a TDS meter will be in tomorrow. I bought more jugs and gave her a good flushing yesterday to take care of the nute burn.. I wasn't using near enough water before. And I just went ahead and topped the tallest stalk. That part won't be in the pictures, I just did that and the pictures I have are from about 8 hrs ago. I'll post pictures of that in just a little bit, currently on the go.

I'm debating on going ahead and removing some of the more burnt up leaves to allow more light on the others, but I'm unsure of if it will be too much stress, I was nervous about topping the highest stalk but I went ahead anyways.

If I do trim the burnt up leaves, should remove the whole leaf or just the hopeless parts of the leaves

Well here it is.. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429420880.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429649507.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429706693.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429778887.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429806557.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428429845596.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

I have done way worse to things in veg lol. I'd just leave the leaves maybe later cut em off no need for additional stress at this point in cutting them for no real benefit they need all the leaves they can get under those lights to grow. Maybe try to get them off the dirt tho. I see you said 8 hours ago and you flushed, so that said they look like they are full of water if you look at the leaves they look puffy in between the lines. defiantly let the soil dry out the right way weight the pot if u can otherwise go by the how heavy does it feel method. All in all I think they will be ok, it's amazing how much they can take and still produce for you as long as you make the adjustments. to bad you didnt keep any of the old run off from b4 the flush or even the flush or did you? just to get a reading on the ppms and ph of what came out.


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol so have I. I've been reading up on dwc, and I can't wait to give it a go. It will be nice have more control! 

And there are a few leaves that won't get off of the soil, how should I go about getting them off of it? 

It felt pretty dry in there and I noticed watching my humidity, and the weight, on top of sticking my finger about an inch in seems to be all pretty accurate on telling if its dry. Humidity usually gets down to about 20% or a little lower in there and it starts to feel light as a feather. But I guess if that's how it looked before I flushed, then I must havejudged wrong.

And I really wish I would've, I didn't think about it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sure, you can snip off all the dead under the "main" canopy. 4 leaves or so right? Maybe 6? You can half cut ("tip") the ones that are mostly green but burnt on the ends. Basically, when they are veggin' you can run a damn lawn mower over them and .. yep.. no problems lol. You really can't "stress" the plant to the point of hurting it. But, whatever things you do to "stress" it (in literal speak) will only slow the processes down. If you were to stress a plant 3-4 weeks into flowering, then it slows processes down and that's when you DON'T want them to slow. That's why you do all trimming in veg, and the first 2 weeks of flowering. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Sure, you can snip off all the dead under the "main" canopy. 4 leaves or so right? Maybe 6? You can half cut ("tip") the ones that are mostly green but burnt on the ends. Basically, when they are veggin' you can run a damn lawn mower over them and .. yep.. no problems lol. You really can't "stress" the plant to the point of hurting it. But, whatever things you do to "stress" it (in literal speak) will only slow the processes down. If you were to stress a plant 3-4 weeks into flowering, then it slows processes down and that's when you DON'T want them to slow. That's why you do all trimming in veg, and the first 2 weeks of flowering. :aok:


Awesome. That's what I was thinking. And I almost did that anyways, I just didnt wanna stress it too bad. Lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I just didnt wanna stress it too bad. Lol.



Then don't drop scorching hot lights on them!!! 

:rofl: :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

I was really going for the FIM. But its probably just topped. I was going off of pictures on google, but some would say fim and others would say top, not sure if there's much of a difference. But oh well.

The second picture should show it better. Its kinda hard to work my camera at a good angle to see, hopefully you can zoom in on it. 

And I wouldn't mind slowing growth down some anyways, it just buys me time on getting the tent. Which I will have ordered this week or next. I'm in a trial period on amazon prime so I'd like to get it before my trial is up, and make use of the free 2 day shipping while I can. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428451049376.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428451071197.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Im tempted to go nuts on topping, especially since I'm gonna only have one plant in that tent lol. Might as well max it out


----------



## schoolboy420

And is the new growth looking good?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Go ahead and top each "main branch" .. what do you have 3 mains? This will make 6.. after this leave it alone, and just clean up the lower canopy before you put it into flowering. 

Get the darn tent asap maaaaannnn! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Tops look fine.. clawing a little bit, but that's due to probably 5+ things LOL. 

Mostly soil.. screw soil (tee hee)


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Then don't drop scorching hot lights on them!!!
> 
> :rofl: :aok:



LOL. That did work last time hahaha.


----------



## schoolboy420

Oh, I am getting on the tent. That's the next item on my list. 

And yep, 3 for Now. I'll do that tonight.


What do you think the clawing is all due to? I noticed that too, but I wasn't sure if I should be concerned.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Of course you should.. but I always SUCKED at identifying issues in soil. I'm not really as much of help  I find hydro so much easier honestly.


----------



## schoolboy420

Ah i see. Oh well, I'll just search it. Its gonna be on here somewhere lol.


----------



## zem

i think the clawing is related to low PH and or high N. i would flush with 1/2 strength and dolomite lime


----------



## schoolboy420

Flush with half strength of what?


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright, I may or may not have went crazy with my snippers. I felt like chopping away a bit more than I did.

I went ahead and topped the others and brought the one I did last night down a little farther too, hopefully that should even things out. I'm ordering my tent tonight. So I'm gonna let it bush up in there while I work on my lighting situation. 

After that, I will probably be ordering a few dwc buckets. Should I go 10" or 6"? Not sure if it matters, it looks like everyone's using the 6" that I've seen. Just wanting to figure this stuff up for next round [emoji6] 


Alright a few pictures of my work before going to bed. My finger isn't pointing at anything in particular. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428507294328.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428507313075.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428507346110.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428507385011.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428507420685.jpg


----------



## zem

schoolboy420 said:


> Flush with half strength of what?



1/2 strength ferts and add dolomite lime to the soil, it evens out your PH available in all gardening stores


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You did a fine job lad :aok: 

Also...



> I'm ordering my tent tonight.



Yes!! Stick to the plan!  :aok: 



> After that, I will probably be ordering a few dwc buckets. Should I go 10" or 6"? Not sure if it matters, it looks like everyone's using the 6" that I've seen. Just wanting to figure this stuff up for next round



Ordering buckets? Why not make your own? You saw my DIY right? Also, I prefer 10" but anything 6" and larger is just fine. Also, if you do buy buckets or something I highly suggest something larger than 5gal unless you're able to attach the 5gal to an external res. 

:aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Awesome!

And roger that captain.

Deep Water Culture (DWC) Hydroponic Bucket Kit 5 Gallon, 6" Pot Lid by PowerGrow ® Systems https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHEIO6Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The 10 is like 5-6$ more. Really wasn't sure what to use. I just figured that the cash saved going diy wouldn't be worth the headache it would be for me lmao. I'd probably have major water leaks lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice 420 you'll never look back


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

See that's the thing I'm recommending you don't use... but maybe you should just start out with something like that, I dunno. I wouldn't, knowing what I know now. Maybe you need the experience  

The res size that the plant is in doesn't matter as much when doing RDWC or UC of something of the such. Think of it as that bucket you linked me, but connected together with that tube that's on the bucket... say 4+ buckets, all connected..and then they run to a bucket that doesn't have a plant in it. This is called the "control res". This allows you to easily check PPM's / PH and even drain and add back! This, is the ultimate. A step down from the ultimate, is bigger containers (like my 18gal totes) and making it easy to check solutions and change solutions by pumping out and making another hole etc. 

Anyways... if you get that system, it will work phenomenal, you just have to do make sure you can baby sit it every day (or every other day at most). I can let my 18 gal's go 5+ days without the requirement to be there. 

Awesome on the tent, I can't wait for you!!


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. For the disappointment, I am gonna buy LEDs for my tent. And need opinions on which out of these 3.

I have them in my cart and ready to buy, but I don't know which of the 3 to go for. 

My tent is gonna be a 2x2 tent. That's plenty for my needs at the moment. I may later on use it for seedlings or something. 

Alright here they are.

Apollo Horticulture GL100LED Full Spectrum 300W LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Growing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGG1HDM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Galaxyhydro&#8482; LED Grow Plant Light 300w Hydroponic Plant Grow Lamp https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PH1MQV8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Global Star G02-50x6w Plus Horticulture Full Spectrum 300w Black LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Growing,one Switch for Leaf,another for Flowering https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8QZB40/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Doc, I know you're pushing for hps, but I can't really justify 200-300 to the wife at the moment and then a bunch of stuff to cool it lol and people have great results with LEDs.

I'm leaning on the last one. But I'm really not too sure what would be the best buy for the buck.


----------



## schoolboy420

I have 6 mins to get to work lol. I'll read and respond to the post before in just a few


----------



## zem

schoolboy420 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> And roger that captain.
> 
> Deep Water Culture (DWC) Hydroponic Bucket Kit 5 Gallon, 6" Pot Lid by PowerGrow ® Systems https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHEIO6Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> The 10 is like 5-6$ more. Really wasn't sure what to use. I just figured that the cash saved going diy wouldn't be worth the headache it would be for me lmao. I'd probably have major water leaks lol



that is a good buy schoolboy, i guess that there's no more playing around, no more space for schoolboy errors :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

When I get that I'll just get another bucket from the store here and connect em and make myself a reservoir lol

And babysitting it is nothing to me. I'm never away from home unless its while I'm at work or if we leave town for a few hours but that rarely happens lol. I'm home every night though


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> that is a good buy schoolboy, i guess that there's no more playing around, no more space for schoolboy errors :aok:


Awesome!


----------



## schoolboy420

I just need advice on which of the 3 LEDs to go for. I'm leaning towards the one from galaxy hydro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Doc, I know you're pushing for hps, but I can't really justify 200-300 to the wife at the moment and then a bunch of stuff to cool it lol and people have great results with LEDs.



Reading everything right now, but had to reply on this...

Dude, I'm full LED's. I have 8 fixtures. :aok: Now that you have a tent, sure, go all out LED   With that said, I'm reading the rest of the post now


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok.. none of them. PJ should chime in and give you advice, but I think I know exactly what he would recommend. 

The same light I bought 8 of  

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html

If you talk to Sara (I can get you contact info directly) you can get this unit for about $170 free shipping to your door, and honestly... two people (myself and another) got our order in just 2 days after purchase. 

Don't go for a junk light.. it's not worth it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Those lights you listed have poor spectrum and poor components. PJ would be able to give you more thoughts on this if you need, but since I've been doing over a month of solid LED learning, I figure you would be able to take that bit of knowledge I have and roll with it. 

You've looked at "The Dr's Office" right?? Notice all the pink light? hah!   

Post #392 (I think) on page 20 should give you an idea of what's going on in my room right now. That's from these Mars LED's. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol woops dunno what I was thinking definitely led hahaha. 

And I'll look into those when business slows down here.

What kind of battle do you suppose I'd be fighting with a 250w hps in a 2x2 tent?


----------



## schoolboy420

And I'll remove those from my cart lol! Glad I checked here before pulling the trigger on the buy then haha


----------



## schoolboy420

My meters came in BTW. Next watering I'll get my ppms and pH. I already tested my ppms of tap water. Ranks in in the 340s. Can't remember the exact


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ooo, that's a bit up there. You'll want to probably let your water sit out for 24 hours or so, to "dechlorinate" or whatever it is. So, not right from your faucet to the plant! Also, since you're letting your solution set out, you may as well aerate it while it's out. Especially if you mix up nutes the night before. I'll get you links for a SUPER cheap air pump / stone / hose if you do this. But yah, if that's city water and at that PPM you want to let it sort itself out for 24 hours. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Sweet. Yeah I always set it out for 24 hour minimum, its normally 48 or more though. Probably especially Noe that I have extra jugs.

And yep definitely is city water lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a 2 port air pump: 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-728360-Outlet-Eco-Pump/dp/B004LOWF7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428540098&sr=8-1&keywords=Ecoplus+air[/ame]
or
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-77851-Whisper-Pump-10-Gallon/dp/B0009YJ4N6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428540223&sr=8-1&keywords=Tetra+air+pump[/ame]

And here's the proper air stones. DO NOT cheap out on your air stones! 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-728405-Round-Stone-Large/dp/B002JLA83C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1428540115&sr=8-2&keywords=Ecoplus+air[/ame]

Don't forget your air tubing: 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Airline-Tubing-Accessories-25-Feet/dp/B0002563MW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1428540253&sr=8-8&keywords=Tetra+air+pump[/ame]

Put that stuff in a bucket to aerate your solution (or plain water) for 24-48 hours 

You'll want to get ANOTHER setup just like this for your 5gal hydro system too! 


**Note** 
The "Tetra" stuff at walmart works just fine.  You're not doing anything crazy commercial style :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Awesome. I'll be picking it up.

I wasn't aware that was something useful to do with the water and nute supply. What does it help do or prevent?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Read this again, knowing what you know now. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71126

The air pump + hose + air stones will bubble (aerate) your solution and oxygenate the liquids. Roots LOVE oxygenation  Also, it helps stir the "crap" out of your city water and dechlorinate.

This specifically: 











See? You install the tube: 






Listen to some music:






And get your finished product on!






:aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wait till you figure this whole hydro thing out. 6 months from now, you're going to look back and go.. "wow, this is kinda easy now that I have this knowledge!" 

:aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Also, I asked before but it got mixed between posts and probably skipped over. How do you think the battle on heat would be in a 2x2 tent with a 250w hps? I debated the 150w but I'm not sure if it would be enough.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Read this again, knowing what you know now.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71126
> 
> The air pump + hose + air stones will bubble (aerate) your solution and oxygenate the liquids. Roots LOVE oxygenation  Also, it helps stir the "crap" out of your city water and dechlorinate.
> 
> This specifically:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? You install the tube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to some music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And get your finished product on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok:


Aaahhhh I see. Very informative lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait till you figure this whole hydro thing out. 6 months from now, you're going to look back and go.. "wow, this is kinda easy now that I have this knowledge!"
> 
> :aok:


I can see how that would be true. Soil just seems to be an unnecessary headache in comparison


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Soil just seems to be an unnecessary headache in comparison



I'm biased. 

People here can really rock soil, especially organic. But, for you.. I think I understand you and what you're looking to do. You want something like Hydro. You want the interaction with your plant. :aok: It's easier (for me) to control too!


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol yep. I try to avoid so much contact but at minimum I check everything going on in there 3-4 times a day. Constantly monitoring the temp, that's for sure!


----------



## schoolboy420

My question got skipped over twice though lmao. I knew it would this time too just because it was at the bottom of the last page haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> My question got skipped over twice though lmao. I knew it would this time too just because it was at the bottom of the last page haha



Sorry, I think I'm confused with this statement. 

My bad there :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## schoolboy420

I just really enjoy being hands on with it. Its boring just letting it do its own thing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Absolutely! Well, making sure your PPM's and PH is on is a very interactive part. Doing res changes is interactive. You'll enjoy the crap out of it. I can't wait to see you off and running!!


----------



## schoolboy420

Thanks. Yeah I can't wait either. Thanks for being in my corner so much, you've been a great help.

Oh, will one of those be good for my 2x2 tent? I was debating on just going for the 250w hps. But I wanna go led anyways.


----------



## schoolboy420

I guess it would help me to know the dimensions of the light lol. But mainly wondering on the coverage. I guess it would show me on the link in the description haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

One of my lights (recommended by 2 others besides me mind you  .. and 3 if you'd count PJ's vote that I know he'd vote) would cost you about $170 and "says" it works for a 3'x3' area. I would easily trust it in a 2x2 to do you justice!!  

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html



> *Technical specification
> 
> LED Output Power:80pcs*5watt
> Draw Power:170W~200W
> Amps:110V/1.8A, 220V/0.88A
> Dimension:340x340x90mm(13.4*13.4*3.5 in)
> Voltage:AC85~265V
> View Angle of leds:90°/120°
> Lifespan:50, 000-100, 000 hours
> N.W./G.W:6.9KG/8KG
> Coverage:3'x3' Standard @24inch
> Spectrum:430~440nm, 450~475nm 620~630nm, 650~660nm, IR, and white
> flower spectrum:red, white and infared
> Vege Spectrum:blue and white
> Plug Type:AU, USA, Japan, EU, UK, Swiss,etc.
> Warehouse:USA, AU, UK, Canada, Russia, Spain, Germany
> Height:Germination: 24~30inch; Vegitative:18~24inch
> Flowering :12~18inch.*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You will have more purchases I'm sure you know. You'll want to do proper ventilation, proper air scrubbing (it's going to get stinky in flowering!!!!) 

I'll help you with it all along the way. I'll show you when and where you can "cheap out" and when you need to pay abit more. You're not far off from being "done" .. you'll need a real vent system next.

The parts for hydro setup will be less than $60 total I'd have to say. Unless you're getting that premade bucket thing ya? I'm still thinking you're going to make the setup. 

Just let me know what you need a list of when time comes. And no worries on that :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

I got my answer on the link nvm lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Awesome and yeah I will definitely need to something about odor.


Where is it 170 at? I've been searching everywhere lol.


----------



## zem

I'm watching this, you are getting good help schoolboy, thanks to Doc :aok: he is right, you are not that far from being done


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> I'm watching this, you are getting good help schoolboy, thanks to Doc :aok: he is right, you are not that far from being done


Thanks for watching, and I know, the level he's helping me, I should be paying him! Lmao


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright, I'm not gonna lie, since waiting on the reply, I searched high and low for a different option to save a few bucks..

Instead I just hurried and checked out with the mars II before I made a dumb decision to save 20 bucks. 

On the upside, I discovered through the lovely search engine that you save 3% with the code "medgrower1" saved me 5.70 lol. At least I got it for 184 and change lol. 

Yay! Tent and light on the way. I'm moving on up[emoji2]


----------



## schoolboy420

Doc, you're the reason I couldn't cheap out. I felt guilty looking at lights after you recommended what you use! Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Alright, I'm not gonna lie, since waiting on the reply, I searched high and low for a different option to save a few bucks..
> 
> Instead I just hurried and checked out with the mars II before I made a dumb decision to save 20 bucks.
> 
> On the upside, I discovered through the lovely search engine that you save 3% with the code "medgrower1" saved me 5.70 lol. At least I got it for 184 and change lol.
> 
> Yay! Tent and light on the way. I'm moving on up[emoji2]



hah, nice. Yeah, there's another coupon floating around that does 3%... better than nothing! If you re-read my post, you'll notice I said I could get you in touch with Sara, from Mars Hydro. Ordering direct through her would've save you that extra $15 beyond your coupon. No big deal, the light is worth $200 either way!!  Seriously, thank you for not making a dumb decision...it would've been a slap in my face lol!  



schoolboy420 said:


> Doc, you're the reason I couldn't cheap out. I felt guilty looking at lights after you recommended what you use! Lol



Hah GOOD! No offense, but honestly... bounce stuff on me (or others here if, say, I'm sleeping) and I'll let you know what is legit and will help you, and what will catch your s.h.i.t. on fire and rip you off! 

Tent and Light on the way?! Dude... *bow*... You're DOING it Schooly!!!  :aok: 

Next up, I'll get you links for proper ventilation, carbon filter (scrub the air), vent ducting and a fan speed controller. 

Let's see.. there really isn't much more else you need! This is exciting for me mate!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> hah, nice. Yeah, there's another coupon floating around that does 3%... better than nothing! If you re-read my post, you'll notice I said I could get you in touch with Sara, from Mars Hydro. Ordering direct through her would've save you that extra $15 beyond your coupon. No big deal, the light is worth $200 either way!!  Seriously, thank you for not making a dumb decision...it would've been a slap in my face lol!



I was wondering who Sara was. I figured it out fairly quickly when I got my confirmation email lmao. Oh well, too late now. 

And lol, I was looking at their 300w reflector one, if my memory serves me right, hampsterlewis said he used the bigger brother to that. It was a bit cheaper and I thought it would be beneficial to have a switch that changes the lights from veg spectrum to bloom. But I took the time to read coverage, and it said 2.5x2.5 during veg, which would be good, and then I think 2x1.5 in flower, and I just didn't think it would be in my favor to go that route, and after some google time everything pointed to the mars II to be the better option because it penetrates the canopy better. Plus an extra 100w for maybe 40 bucks. 






Dr. Green Fang said:


> Tent and Light on the way?! Dude... *bow*... You're DOING it Schooly!!!  :aok:



Haha I know, its getting exciting. At this point I don't even care if this plant turns out to be a male, because I can just start fresh with some good seeds from a seed bank. Hard to find seeds with what I smoke anyways. The seed I have planted was the only seed I've found since the good stuff finally came rolling through my town after Colorado legalized.. Used to be nothing but 25 an eighth for nasty brick that I wouldn't feed to my dog, that's why I originally grew the first round.






Dr. Green Fang said:


> Next up, I'll get you links for proper ventilation, carbon filter (scrub the air), vent ducting and a fan speed controller.
> 
> Let's see.. there really isn't much more else you need! This is exciting for me mate!



Awesome! Sounds like a plan. Its pretty exciting for me in all angles, I mean, I'm slowly but SURELY stepping up my game, with excellent help from you. I'm really anxious for everything to get here and ditch the CFLs. 

I imagine from your side this would be a blast, looking at my old journal, where I was when you came in, and to where this is heading because of your help. 

I'm so glad I came back here instead of any of the other growing forums online.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I was wondering who Sara was. I figured it out fairly quickly when I got my confirmation email lmao. Oh well, too late now.
> 
> And lol, I was looking at their 300w reflector one, if my memory serves me right, hampsterlewis said he used the bigger brother to that. It was a bit cheaper and I thought it would be beneficial to have a switch that changes the lights from veg spectrum to bloom. But I took the time to read coverage, and it said 2.5x2.5 during veg, which would be good, and then I think 2x1.5 in flower, and I just didn't think it would be in my favor to go that route, and after some google time everything pointed to the mars II to be the better option because it penetrates the canopy better. Plus an extra 100w for maybe 40 bucks.



Yeah, oh well. Now you know Sara! haha  Sometimes, there's others that do the orders, but I think Sara is the best to work with. 

Hamster has the 300w I think, it's longer than it is wide.. that one. It has a switch yes, but honestly.. full spectrum (both switches on) is best even for veg, according to PJ. I think you can flip to veg only and save a dollar or two, but miss out on having a full spectrum. Also, the reflector series isn't as good as the one I linked (again according to PJ..but I really believe him). Also, the diodes are 5w on the one I linked, and 3w on the older reflector series. Right now, I believe HL has upgraded his light.. but I'm not entirely sure on that. 



> and after some google time everything pointed to the mars II to be the better option because it penetrates the canopy better.



Good man!! Research, research, research and when you're done .. cross reference everything! You'll find the truths and tid bits of info and knowledge along the way you need, and discard the rest. Don't believe everything you read, but when you start cross referencing things.. checking sources, and ideas / thoughts start to sync (like pointing to the Mars II) then you've got your self on track and armed with the most powerful weapon in the world; "Knowledge" 



> Haha I know, its getting exciting. At this point I don't even care if this plant turns out to be a male, because I can just start fresh with some good seeds from a seed bank. Hard to find seeds with what I smoke anyways. The seed I have planted was the only seed I've found since the good stuff finally came rolling through my town after Colorado legalized.. Used to be nothing but 25 an eighth for nasty brick that I wouldn't feed to my dog, that's why I originally grew the first round.



Well, now let's touch on that bit. Seeds found in bag weed, is generally going to have a great chance to herm on you (Hermaphrodite...as in it will pollinate and seed itself). You definitely want good genetics!!! I can not stress this enough! You can grow a total s.h.i.t. show, and still have a decent product as long as your strain genetics were solid...but you can not say the opposite for bad genetics. You could grow bad genetics in the best possible scenario and environment and it will still end up a poor end product. Trust me on this one (hah ) I'll help you find a strain or at least tell you if I'd suggest something or not... you can even put up a poll vote and have other MPers chime in. But I do have some great recommendations of solid things, for sure. :aok: 

Also, $25 an 1/8 for brick.. *sigh* the memories! hahahahahah :rofl: 



> Awesome! Sounds like a plan. Its pretty exciting for me in all angles, I mean, I'm slowly but SURELY stepping up my game, with excellent help from you. I'm really anxious for everything to get here and ditch the CFLs.
> 
> I imagine from your side this would be a blast, looking at my old journal, where I was when you came in, and to where this is heading because of your help.
> 
> I'm so glad I came back here instead of any of the other growing forums online.



There's a lot of crap forums, and this sure is not one of them. With that said, I just saw things and found a moment to kinda throw my wing out and let you glide under it for a bit if you wanted. Glad to have kept you safe and guided through here. Let's keep this up! Yes, this is super fun for me! I had a forum member do this for me a bit back, and it was a blast...now I get to pay it forward.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, oh well. Now you know Sara! haha  Sometimes, there's others that do the orders, but I think Sara is the best to work with.
> 
> Hamster has the 300w I think, it's longer than it is wide.. that one. It has a switch yes, but honestly.. full spectrum (both switches on) is best even for veg, according to PJ. I think you can flip to veg only and save a dollar or two, but miss out on having a full spectrum. Also, the reflector series isn't as good as the one I linked (again according to PJ..but I really believe him). Also, the diodes are 5w on the one I linked, and 3w on the older reflector series. Right now, I believe HL has upgraded his light.. but I'm not entirely sure on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man!! Research, research, research and when you're done .. cross reference everything! You'll find the truths and tid bits of info and knowledge along the way you need, and discard the rest. Don't believe everything you read, but when you start cross referencing things.. checking sources, and ideas / thoughts start to sync (like pointing to the Mars II) then you've got your self on track and armed with the most powerful weapon in the world; "Knowledge"




Good thing I got lucky on getting her then lol.

I believe his was the step up from the 300, maybe 600.

Who's PJ? I'm sure I should know this. 

I noticed that on the diode watts and learned quickly the importance of their watts. I had a lot of led research time in the past 7 hrs. [emoji4] 




Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well, now let's touch on that bit. Seeds found in bag weed, is generally going to have a great chance to herm on you (Hermaphrodite...as in it will pollinate and seed itself). You definitely want good genetics!!! I can not stress this enough! You can grow a total s.h.i.t. show, and still have a decent product as long as your strain genetics were solid...but you can not say the opposite for bad genetics. You could grow bad genetics in the best possible scenario and environment and it will still end up a poor end product. Trust me on this one (hah ) I'll help you find a strain or at least tell you if I'd suggest something or not... you can even put up a poll vote and have other MPers chime in. But I do have some great recommendations of solid things, for sure. :aok:
> 
> Also, $25 an 1/8 for brick.. *sigh* the memories! hahahahahah :rofl:



Oh yeah. I know all about it. I've been wanting to do some ordering. I wish I had access to clones like some of these lucky people on here. 

I managed to get lucky... To an extent.. Lmao.. On the last grow with bagseed. Didn't Hermie and took a hellacious beating with serious neglect from seed, and still got a few buds off it.

I have a few strains I've been wanting to give a shot. 

I've always wanted to smoke Hawaiian snow ever since reading about it. I should probably look into some grow experiences. 

But hell anything with good genetics is fine with me. 

And I am so glad those days are gone here. Even in the midst of the good stuff being around and at about am average of 40-45 for 3.5-4g, there's a douche I know trying to sell the nasty crap for 15 a g. LOL.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> There's a lot of crap forums, and this sure is not one of them. With that said, I just saw things and found a moment to kinda throw my wing out and let you glide under it for a bit if you wanted. Glad to have kept you safe and guided through here. Let's keep this up! Yes, this is super fun for me! I had a forum member do this for me a bit back, and it was a blast...now I get to pay it forward.




I know MP doesn't fall into the crap category. There's a lot of great people on here.


And I can't wait until I get to do the same!


----------



## schoolboy420

Tent should be here tomorrow. I haven't gotten an email yet about the LED yet


----------



## zem

yeah your list almost complete, add to it one oscillating fan, and you might want to get a dehumidifier for later stages of flowering, i find it necessary to prevent bud mold, especially when buds are huge, in my case, i lose most of my harvest every time if my dehumidifier wasn't there


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> yeah your list almost complete, add to it one oscillating fan, and you might want to get a dehumidifier for later stages of flowering, i find it necessary to prevent bud mold, especially when buds are huge, in my case, i lose most of my harvest every time if my dehumidifier wasn't there


Awesome. Thanks for letting me know. I'll add that to my list. I already have an oscillating fan though, it just won't fit in the current box lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I use multiple clip fans to create a "vortex effect" instead of the space it requires to take up for an OSC fan. I used an OSC fan my first 3 grows, at that ***** was SO getting in the way!!! I love it, now my fans do not make me sacrifice space!

As for the dehumidifier... that's only a need in the south in my opinion. Never used one, hit over 80% RH many times. Will never experience mold though  It's just not in it for that to happen with my climate. I believe you'd be fine as well. 

Also, PJammers is the resident LED guru master!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I use multiple clip fans to create a "vortex effect" instead of the space it requires to take up for an OSC fan. I used an OSC fan my first 3 grows, at that ***** was SO getting in the way!!! I love it, now my fans do not make me sacrifice space!
> 
> As for the dehumidifier... that's only a need in the south in my opinion. Never used one, hit over 80% RH many times. Will never experience mold though  It's just not in it for that to happen with my climate. I believe you'd be fine as well.
> 
> Also, PJammers is the resident LED guru master!


I guess when it comes time for that I can just monitor the humidity and make sure it stays at a safe level.

And I have a clip fan inside my box at the moment, I just removed the clip and let it lean up against the door. And I have a little six inch fan rigged for exhaust. Temps still stay around 90 in there though.



BTW, I decided I am going to save myself some cash and build my own dwc set up. It seems like it would be more fun anyways. I'll probably still use buckets though. But I'll be borrowing ideas from your diy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> I guess when it comes time for that I can just monitor the humidity and make sure it stays at a safe level.
> 
> And I have a clip fan inside my box at the moment, I just removed the clip and let it lean up against the door. And I have a little six inch fan rigged for exhaust. Temps still stay around 90 in there though.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I decided I am going to save myself some cash and build my own dwc set up. It seems like it would be more fun anyways. I'll probably still use buckets though. But I'll be borrowing ideas from your diy



Excellent. Always monitor your levels!!!  

Yeah, that box and vent setup is just beggin to be hot!! hahahaha  (No offense) I should get you links to a 4" inline fan, and carbon filter...so you can have that all planned out. These are mostly required during FLOWERING so you'll have a bit of time, BUT... it really helps with temps and stuff  

Cool, building your own is fun and an easy way to shave some $$ off the end cost of your operation. Any thoughts you need sorted out along the way, ask ask ask!!! :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Always! I've been forced to keep the door slightly cracked for better airflow. Or it would be at 100-110 in there. So I am losing lumens. But there doesn't appear to be any stretching so it is fine for now. The tracking date on the tent shifted to Saturday. Oh well, Monday will be my day off anyways... Even though I'll have it assembled before then. I'm too anxious on the light. 

And yes, do that if you would lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

Speaking of monitoring levels, I checked my ppm of my runoff and pH before and after to get...

PH level- 6.34
Ppm(only did run off) 387(high I know)


----------



## schoolboy420

I have pH up and pH down on the way. It will be here sunday


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> So I am losing lumens.



You're losing reflective lumens and only a little bit. You're alright. Honestly, and this may sound mean depending on how you read it...but I think you'd agree; This plant is a test plant for you. Even though you've attempted this a few times, and consider this your best attempt (WHICH IT IS) this is still just a test plant. Once you start getting your conditions and environment on track, THEN you're actually in it! Great testings so far though! You've learned a lot with this thread :aok: 

Yeah, get your tent going IMMEDIATELY! Set up your "ghetto" ventilation till you have the money to buy it proper... possibly next week? Let's see, you've officially purchased what? Tent and Light? You need vent fan / carb filter ... let's see here....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Speaking of monitoring levels, I checked my ppm of my runoff and pH before and after to get...
> 
> PH level- 6.34
> Ppm(only did run off) 387(high I know)



Nope! That's not high at all. If your PPM going in was 340.. then you only have about 47 parts of nutes in there....very very low even. BUT.. we don't know what "makes up" that 340 PPM. Could be calcium.. could be cyanide LOL. Either way, your ppm's are fine. Next up will be raising them  to around 500-550 on your next (?) feeding. Your PH is great for soil (I think).. Good on ya!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> I have pH up and pH down on the way. It will be here sunday



Excellent!!! This is especially needed in hydro methods :aok: Working with up and down takes some experience, that's for sure! First thing you'll do is go WAY too high then WAY too low lol!! It's painful. buuuut it gets much better after the first few times doing it. Remember that PH UP requires more of the fluid to get the number up, while PH DOWN is the opposite, and will take less of the adjustment fluid to get the PH to swing down.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You're losing reflective lumens and only a little bit. You're alright. Honestly, and this may sound mean depending on how you read it...but I think you'd agree; This plant is a test plant for you. Even though you've attempted this a few times, and consider this your best attempt (WHICH IT IS) this is still just a test plant. Once you start getting your conditions and environment on track, THEN you're actually in it! Great testings so far though! You've learned a lot with this thread :aok:
> 
> Yeah, get your tent going IMMEDIATELY! Set up your "ghetto" ventilation till you have the money to buy it proper... possibly next week? Let's see, you've officially purchased what? Tent and Light? You need vent fan / carb filter ... let's see here....



No offense taken. Which you don't have to worry about me taking things wrong. Anything you say, even if it is brutally harsh, I won't take offense to. I can tell you're in my corner and that you mean well [emoji4] 

You'd be correct, I do agree. Test run/ learning experience. 

And its definitely a ghetto ventilation lmao. If you only knew... And now you will lol. There's about a 4" hole in the back, a few inches up from the light bulbs, and I have the back of the fan up against it, on the outside to suck the heat outwards. And the most ghetto part about it, is the same main ghetto ingredient that holds it in place... Duct tape! It somewhat works. And better than how I had it before lol. I'd care if it was a permanent spot.

I just realized you were talking about for the tent, but oh well its already typed up and I don't want to erase it. 

And yep vent fan and carbon filter needed.

I'll figure out a way to use the intending vent holes for the time being, and without destroying anything to do so.. Or using duct tape lmao. 

As far as venting goes.. I know I need the fans and carbon filters,am I going to need ducting? I feel like that's an obvious yes, so with me answering my own question, is there anything in particular I should go for, or does the kind you'd use for a dryer vent work the same? Whether metal or aluminum. Or would one be better or easier than the other?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I use the shiny dryer stuff... getting you together a list right now :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Nope! That's not high at all. If your PPM going in was 340.. then you only have about 47 parts of nutes in there....very very low even. BUT.. we don't know what "makes up" that 340 PPM. Could be calcium.. could be cyanide LOL. Either way, your ppm's are fine. Next up will be raising them  to around 500-550 on your next (?) feeding. Your PH is great for soil (I think).. Good on ya!


Good! Lol, its probably cyanide though, I thought that's what you were supposed to water with. Hahah

Yep I'm in a good range on pH, surprisingly. I figured I'd be a bit high or low.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Excellent!!! This is especially needed in hydro methods :aok: Working with up and down takes some experience, that's for sure! First thing you'll do is go WAY too high then WAY too low lol!! It's painful. buuuut it gets much better after the first few times doing it. Remember that PH UP requires more of the fluid to get the number up, while PH DOWN is the opposite, and will take less of the adjustment fluid to get the PH to swing down.


Alright I'll keep that in mind. When it comes to adjusting I'll probably do drops at a time until I get more is a feel for it all.  I can imagine the frustration doing that LOL. It just seems like it would be a pain


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I use the shiny dryer stuff... getting you together a list right now :aok:


That's what I figured. Stuffs pretty cheap too, I can't complain about that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hurricane Fan 171 CFM Inline Fan, 4-Inch - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Fans-171-Inline-4-Inch/dp/B007ZU6ZT8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1428663545&sr=8-9&keywords=4in+inline+fan[/ame]

 4" Carbon Air Filter (I found a cheap one, but the one I use is about $40 more than this one..I can't speak for this one, but I know you like cheap) - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Hydroponic-Scrubber-Control-GYO2305/dp/B005HT0GZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428663628&sr=8-1&keywords=4in+Carbon+Filter[/ame]

If you were curious, this is the one I use: Phat Filter 12 inchx4 inch, 200 CFM - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Phat-Filter-inchx4-inch-200/dp/B00598H6XM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428664071&sr=8-1&keywords=Phat+Filter+4%22[/ame]

Here's the ducting - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dundas-Jafine-BTD48TC-ProFlex-Transition/dp/B0015UGPWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428664296&sr=8-1&keywords=4%22+dryer+duct[/ame]

^^ Now that's only 8 feet of it, but should be more than fine for what you need. 

So, Fan + Carb Filter + Ducting is the last of your major purchases. 

Last on the list would be nutes, and DIY res etc etc. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Niiice, thanks. Cheap to me is always good.. Unless its useless and a waste lol. The risk I take will depend on my cash level at purchase time. I'll keep my eyes on the one that obviously works.


----------



## schoolboy420

And I do need to buy nutes. All I have at the moment is Grow Big from fox farms, I'm still unsure on if I really need both tigerbloom and bigbloom(I think that's what the other ones called.. Seems right lol)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I can look into it a bit for you, but I'm a total noob when it comes to Fox Farms. I'm sure I can figure it out easy enough though :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

I tried googling that and I got mixed answers. So I wasn't really sure about any of it lol. I intended to ask other MP'ers, I've just forgot since then


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, here's a PDF of the schedule. 

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/images/pdf/soilenglish2015.pdf

First of all.. that's confusing as all hell, even for me! Second of all...they flush 3 times during the process? hahahahaha crazy!! I change my res out once, at 4 weeks in to flowering. 

Seems your 3 main things are: Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. Big Bloom must be your grow? I'm so confused. Screw Fox Farms!!! lol no offense


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok, here's a PDF of the schedule.
> 
> http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/images/pdf/soilenglish2015.pdf
> 
> First of all.. that's confusing as all hell, even for me! Second of all...they flush 3 times during the process? hahahahaha crazy!! I change my res out once, at 4 weeks in to flowering.
> 
> Seems your 3 main things are: Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. Big Bloom must be your grow? I'm so confused. Screw Fox Farms!!! lol no offense



Lol I know. It is a bit confusing. What line do you stick with?

What I have now is their Ocean forest soil, and grow big. I assumed by the word bloom on both that they were for flowering, but I believe big bloom is for both and tiger is just for flowering. And I believe big bloom is used in unison with both, that's why I am confused about if its truly needed or if its just basically something they trick you into thinking you need. I'm not sure. I'll research more into it. 

I've only fed once with grow big and did 1/8th strength of what it recommended and ended up with nute burn. So I am waiting until I see deficiency symptoms before adding. I just finally got done dealing with nute burn and I'd like to avoid that problem again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> What line do you stick with?



I use Advanced Nutrients - Jungle Juice. It's a 3 part system, Micro / Grow / Bloom, and is simple to figure out. It's basically General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series, but cheaper (and better IMO ... hah - that'll ruffle some feathers) 

I have various additives as well, but we'll keep you very minimal to start!  



> I assumed by the word bloom on both that they were for flowering, but I believe big bloom is for both and tiger is just for flowering



Yeah, after reading it, that's exactly what I had assumed :aok: I think their "Big Bloom" is what's known as the "Micro" nute. I like when it's easy, just tell me. "Micro / Grow / Bloom" ... many companies do that, just stick to it. Sure, call it whatever funky name you want, just clearly let me know what the hell is going on! (hhahaha, ramble; Over) 



> I've only fed once with grow big and did 1/8th strength of what it recommended and ended up with nute burn. So I am waiting until I see deficiency symptoms before adding. I just finally got done dealing with nute burn and I'd like to avoid that problem again.



Yeah, I don't even know if that's the right thing to add... man, I wish I knew that nute line better  

On that thought, you can pretty much change nute brands at ANY point that you want, as long as you're not mixing different brand (MACRO) nutes. "Macro" nutes, are the core system required for plants. Some companies make it a "2 part" system, while many others make it a "3 part" system. I prefer the 3 part systems, for various reasons. 

With that said, if you wanted to change to another nute line at some time, I'll recomend a few brands (that I'm familiar with) and go from there. I'm familiar with about 5 lines :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I use Advanced Nutrients - Jungle Juice. It's a 3 part system, Micro / Grow / Bloom, and is simple to figure out. It's basically General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series, but cheaper (and better IMO ... hah - that'll ruffle some feathers)
> 
> I have various additives as well, but we'll keep you very minimal to start!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after reading it, that's exactly what I had assumed :aok: I think their "Big Bloom" is what's known as the "Micro" nute. I like when it's easy, just tell me. "Micro / Grow / Bloom" ... many companies do that, just stick to it. Sure, call it whatever funky name you want, just clearly let me know what the hell is going on! (hhahaha, ramble; Over)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't even know if that's the right thing to add... man, I wish I knew that nute line better
> 
> On that thought, you can pretty much change nute brands at ANY point that you want, as long as you're not mixing different brand (MACRO) nutes. "Macro" nutes, are the core system required for plants. Some companies make it a "2 part" system, while many others make it a "3 part" system. I prefer the 3 part systems, for various reasons.
> 
> With that said, if you wanted to change to another nute line at some time, I'll recomend a few brands (that I'm familiar with) and go from there. I'm familiar with about 5 lines :aok:


Lol yeah its a bit frustrating to say the least. 

I'll probably stick with fox farms this round. Might as well, I have a damn near full bottle of grow big left anyways. 

I may change my mind though. I'll do some searching on everything in a bit.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I have a damn near full bottle of grow big left anyways.



I'll take a picture of my "left over" bottles and my "free samples" I get from the hydro store (hah, just a _few _bottles). I started using them in my flower beds outside, as I'll never use them on my indoor garden. My point is, you'll see that until you get a nute regime that you're going to stick to, you'll have lots of "left overs"... and, if you go to a hydro store, you can generally get a free sample of almost anything. Usually, it's whatever they have at the time. 

With our help, you'll get pointed to a quality nute regimen right off the bat. I think there's a few people that use Fox Farms nutes on this forum. Obviously, it's a soil based nute.. I _think_ it can be used Hydro, but I wouldn't use it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'll take a picture of my "left over" bottles and my "free samples" I get from the hydro store (hah, just a _few _bottles). I started using them in my flower beds outside, as I'll never use them on my indoor garden. My point is, you'll see that until you get a nute regime that you're going to stick to, you'll have lots of "left overs"... and, if you go to a hydro store, you can generally get a free sample of almost anything. Usually, it's whatever they have at the time.
> 
> With our help, you'll get pointed to a quality nute regimen right off the bat. I think there's a few people that use Fox Farms nutes on this forum. Obviously, it's a soil based nute.. I _think_ it can be used Hydro, but I wouldn't use it.


Yeah, mp is where I originally got turned toward fox farms everything. 

And there is a hydro store about 10 miles from me. Ive only been there once and I was paranoid In there, just waiting to be asked what I was growing, or thinking am under cover cop following me lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Ive only been there once and I was paranoid In there, just waiting to be asked what I was growing, or thinking am under cover cop following me lol



Funny, I had the same feelings at first. Then I found out the owner of my store owns 6 stores in the 3 states (here and two others) and in one of them, he legally runs a warehouse grow. Huge setup...so he doesn't give a crap what you're growing, as long as you're buying the products from him and not online or elsewhere. As for under cover, do you know how much money and time and wasted energy that would be? Loooooaaaads of people go to the hydro store for horticultural adventures beyond Marijuana. For one simple instance, there's a hydroponic Strawberry operation that's about 30 minutes from me. They supply the local super markets. They are ALWAYS in need of every single supply that YOU need too. hahaha.  

Heck, I was in the store one day and a mom brought her son in, as he liked growing some things just out of hobby. He was getting his new PH pen calibrated and was chatting with the owner a bit. 

If you go in there and act and look paranoid, then yeah... you look silly and we all know what you're doing. If you go in there like a regular customer, there's no need to ever worry. You never have to discuss what you're doing, and if you want to just say you have an in home herb garden, with Thyme / Basil / Oregano / Rosemary / Lavender ... or even an indoor perpetual veggie garden. A lot of people that live in the city can do this type of thing so they can grow their own veggies and eat their own growings. 

There's so many reasons to not be paranoid. With that said, I 110% understand those feelings. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

mines across from a police dept and owner runs grow classes because the cops wanted him to run them for the community

I feel as safe in my hydro shop as my home, bring my kids there to. I know the owner it's always nice to know the owner get u freebies


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I use multiple clip fans to create a "vortex effect" instead of the space it requires to take up for an OSC fan. I used an OSC fan my first 3 grows, at that ***** was SO getting in the way!!! I love it, now my fans do not make me sacrifice space!
> 
> As for the dehumidifier... that's only a need in the south in my opinion. Never used one, hit over 80% RH many times. Will never experience mold though  It's just not in it for that to happen with my climate. I believe you'd be fine as well.
> 
> Also, PJammers is the resident LED guru master!



dude with 80% RH, in late flowering, with dense enough buds, there's no way that buds will not get mold. For smaller nugs, i never got mold ever, but those big bulky tops can never make it through without dehumidifier except when RH is below 35% many strains simply dont bulk up so much, and thats why some people think they dont need a dehumidifier but for other heavy fruiting strains its a must IMO


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> dude with 80% RH, in late flowering, with dense enough buds, there's no way that buds will not get mold



Eek, sorry zem.. I've hit this multiple times, and have yet to experience mold in all of my 2 years. Not much time, but you figure I'd have gotten it.


----------



## zem

Doc  I grew many strains that would not mold, come to think of it, it's only my william's wonder that molds regularly, this is a pic of a recent grow, it grows like a single huge bud that keeps growing fatter until harvest and i tried to blown windstorms of oscillating fans and still got mold at 50% RH. the heart of these nugs is just a great home for mold because the air remains stale there so i found no other way but to use a dehumidifier. there were some grows that i knew that i didn't need to turn it on because simply the buds were not that big, i can more or less predict from the size of the bud whether i need to turn it on or not 

View attachment 20141230_195450[1].jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Funny, I had the same feelings at first. Then I found out the owner of my store owns 6 stores in the 3 states (here and two others) and in one of them, he legally runs a warehouse grow. Huge setup...so he doesn't give a crap what you're growing, as long as you're buying the products from him and not online or elsewhere. As for under cover, do you know how much money and time and wasted energy that would be? Loooooaaaads of people go to the hydro store for horticultural adventures beyond Marijuana. For one simple instance, there's a hydroponic Strawberry operation that's about 30 minutes from me. They supply the local super markets. They are ALWAYS in need of every single supply that YOU need too. hahaha.
> 
> Heck, I was in the store one day and a mom brought her son in, as he liked growing some things just out of hobby. He was getting his new PH pen calibrated and was chatting with the owner a bit.
> 
> If you go in there and act and look paranoid, then yeah... you look silly and we all know what you're doing. If you go in there like a regular customer, there's no need to ever worry. You never have to discuss what you're doing, and if you want to just say you have an in home herb garden, with Thyme / Basil / Oregano / Rosemary / Lavender ... or even an indoor perpetual veggie garden. A lot of people that live in the city can do this type of thing so they can grow their own veggies and eat their own growings.
> 
> There's so many reasons to not be paranoid. With that said, I 110% understand those feelings. :aok:


Lol it didn't help me any that I was baked when I went in, and I'm always paranoid in public. 

I figure I'll drop by there eventually and if they askillsay I'm getting supplies to grow my wife some good tomatoes


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> mines across from a police dept and owner runs grow classes because the cops wanted him to run them for the community
> 
> I feel as safe in my hydro shop as my home, bring my kids there to. I know the owner it's always nice to know the owner get u freebies


You are one lucky person. Then lmao


----------



## N.E.wguy

we are all lucky to have the know how to grow and this site to educate people long after we and others are moved on from here. you should put your journal in your sig may help alot of people that will never post here but you have a thread worth sharing, lots of info and smart people in here and now you are one of them  

can't wait to follow along glad u are all set up DGF did a great job helping you imo


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> we are all lucky to have the know how to grow and this site to educate people long after we and others are moved on from here. you should put your journal in your sig may help alot of people that will never post here but you have a thread worth sharing, lots of info and smart people in here and now you are one of them
> 
> can't wait to follow along glad u are all set up DGF did a great job helping you imo


That is the truth. And I will when I get home and am able to mess with that lol. 

But thanks man means a lot. And yes the doc has prescribed a lot of help. That's for sure!


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya well just my opinion, but add the thread to your sig. your join date and thread are useful glman i'll be here
\
E/ hi ZEM


----------



## schoolboy420

Right on. I will do that. And thanks man


----------



## schoolboy420

Tent will be here when I wake up and equally good news, according to fed ex tracking, my light will be here Tuesday. I'm really excited for tomorrow night(technically tonight but I work funny hours) I can't wait to put it together.


----------



## zem

it feels like Christmas


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Tent will be here when I wake up and equally good news, according to fed ex tracking, my light will be here Tuesday. I'm really excited for tomorrow night(technically tonight but I work funny hours) I can't wait to put it together.





zem said:


> it feels like Christmas



Woooo hooo! It does feel like Christmas!


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> it feels like Christmas







Dr. Green Fang said:


> Woooo hooo! It does feel like Christmas!



It sure does!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm let's see, any thoughts I can give you on setting up your tent ok. I have questions and thoughts so bear (bare?.. which one do I use?!!?!?!) with me. Beer with me? SALUTE! :rofl: Ok, back on track....

What type of space is this tent going to be in? (pics possible?) Build the entire frame first, as the instructions will tell you. Then, get the frame onto the BOTTOM of the tents canvas. This will certainly take you a minute to sort out. I've done 4 tents now, and taken down and reset a couple of them even.. so I'm decent at it. Anyways, after you get the frame on the bottom.. oh wait.. something the instructions say is "make sure ALL zippers are unzipped!!!" Please make sure!! You need the wiggle room! Also, this is easier to do with another person helping you, but I've done it a few times on my own no problems. I'll even hunt down a video for you. Easier on 2x2 than on my 4.5x4.5's :aok: Anyways, after the frame is on the bottom you want to take the top of the canvas and try to "walk" as much over the top of the frame as possible. Basically, you'll go back and forth from the "back left" of the tent to the "back right" of the tent, slowly walking it toward the front of the frame (front door area). After you have the top aligned and set into all 4 corners of both the bottom and the top of the tent, all that's left is to zip her on up!  Start with the top zippers. Zip them down the "sides" of the tent and then mostly down across the front. After that, zip your bottoms the same amount. Then zip it all together, up and down connecting all areas and then bask in the glory that is your tent! 

At 8:00 into the video, he starts the hardest process. Also, he builds his frame INTO the bottom of his tent. This is a crazy good idea... why the hell didn't I ever do this? LOL. Honestly, if you're in a tight spot with head room, then you'll want to build it into the bottom of the tent anyways. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNLHVHyNKRM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

lol, that cross pull stretch to secure the top is a bugger every time lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hmm let's see, any thoughts I can give you on setting up your tent ok. I have questions and thoughts so bear (bare?.. which one do I use?!!?!?!) with me. Beer with me? SALUTE! :rofl: Ok, back on track....
> 
> What type of space is this tent going to be in? (pics possible?) Build the entire frame first, as the instructions will tell you. Then, get the frame onto the BOTTOM of the tents canvas. This will certainly take you a minute to sort out. I've done 4 tents now, and taken down and reset a couple of them even.. so I'm decent at it. Anyways, after you get the frame on the bottom.. oh wait.. something the instructions say is "make sure ALL zippers are unzipped!!!" Please make sure!! You need the wiggle room! Also, this is easier to do with another person helping you, but I've done it a few times on my own no problems. I'll even hunt down a video for you. Easier on 2x2 than on my 4.5x4.5's :aok: Anyways, after the frame is on the bottom you want to take the top of the canvas and try to "walk" as much over the top of the frame as possible. Basically, you'll go back and forth from the "back left" of the tent to the "back right" of the tent, slowly walking it toward the front of the frame (front door area). After you have the top aligned and set into all 4 corners of both the bottom and the top of the tent, all that's left is to zip her on up!  Start with the top zippers. Zip them down the "sides" of the tent and then mostly down across the front. After that, zip your bottoms the same amount. Then zip it all together, up and down connecting all areas and then bask in the glory that is your tent!
> 
> At 8:00 into the video, he starts the hardest process. Also, he builds his frame INTO the bottom of his tent. This is a crazy good idea... why the hell didn't I ever do this? LOL. Honestly, if you're in a tight spot with head room, then you'll want to build it into the bottom of the tent anyways.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNLHVHyNKRM



Lol its bare, but I got ya haha. 

Thanks for the video and help on that, I was gonna quickly throw the instructions to the side(being a guy and all) and just throw it together, and realize I did it all wrong, and try to figure out where the hell I put the instructions and start over lmao.

But it is going into a closet, I'll take pictures in a few and put them up



Kravenhead said:


> lol, that cross pull stretch to secure the top is a bugger every time lol



Sounds like I'm going to have fun lol


----------



## schoolboy420

2 quick pics of the new growth. And a pic of my closet. Its a pretty wide closet, 2 sliding doors, and that's just the side I'm putting it in.

Alright.. Now to hit the bong a few times, watch the video and look at the instructions and get started...

The lights due to be in Tuesday. And I will have everything up and running that night, unless I have some sort of technical difficulty. Lol.

Im not going to have any problems with the instant light change am I? And with LED I still continue on 24/0 right? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428822305826.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428822334230.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428822357077.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright, tent is now set up. That was much easier than it sounded[emoji4] easier than setting up a regular old camping tent. 

I would take more pics, but that will come with the light [emoji6] 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428837119701.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Are these for hanging lights or???? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428838018630.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

First of all WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!! hahahha I'm so freaking happy to see you haveeee  a tent!!!  :aok: 

Woo!  

Next...



> 2 quick pics of the new growth. And a pic of my closet. Its a pretty wide closet, 2 sliding doors, and that's just the side I'm putting it in. *Ok, so you'll only have one access side to the tent. Keeping that in mind for things.*
> 
> Alright.. Now to hit the bong a few times, watch the video and look at the instructions and get started...*Good morning.. I'll hit it a few times too!*
> 
> The lights due to be in Tuesday. And I will have everything up and running that night, unless I have some sort of technical difficulty. Lol.
> 
> Im not going to have any problems with the instant light change am I? And with LED I still continue on 24/0 right?
> 
> *****, we forgot a purchase. Maybe go to that hydro store, as this is a simple one..Quick Pulleys: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098R0600/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Yes, light is still going to be on 24/7. *



What an awesome thing going on right now. Great for me to see! Just make sure to get that pulley setup. You only need to use one of the pulleys so.. meh

Also, when you get your LED light, the first thing you'll want to do is "double up" the long chains that come with it. I may have to actually show you what I mean, but basically the wire they send to hang it from is like 2 feet long!! Bit crazy. I just ran the wire through the LED connectors and "doubled them up" .. hard to explain lol. This will buy you more height (headroom) when the time comes that it matters. 

I think your goal height is going to be around 18" - 20" before you flip to flowering. We'll talk more about that soon


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Are these for hanging lights or????



I believe those are for hanging your carbon filter. You know, that next purchase you're making?  hah


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> First of all WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!! hahahha I'm so freaking happy to see you haveeee  a tent!!!  :aok:
> 
> Woo!
> 
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome thing going on right now. Great for me to see! Just make sure to get that pulley setup. You only need to use one of the pulleys so.. meh
> 
> Also, when you get your LED light, the first thing you'll want to do is "double up" the long chains that come with it. I may have to actually show you what I mean, but basically the wire they send to hang it from is like 2 feet long!! Bit crazy. I just ran the wire through the LED connectors and "doubled them up" .. hard to explain lol. This will buy you more height (headroom) when the time comes that it matters.
> 
> I think your goal height is going to be around 18" - 20" before you flip to flowering. We'll talk more about that soon



Alright, just ordered the pulleys before even finishing reading that lol! I assumed everything I needed came with it haha. Oh well, I'm putting my 2day prime shipping to use again[emoji2]  I'm not really sure if you posted that, and quoted it, but I don't see that anywhere, my app is probably messing up. 

Your excitement level seems about like mine, except I'm really anxious for the LED to come. OH MAN!! It just dawned on me, I won't have any waiting time on the pulleys. 2 days from now is Tuesday haha. Sweeeeeet. 

I think I understand what you mean by doubling it up. Do post a picture, if you would/can. That way I have a reference when it comes. 

And awesome. I'll keep the height in mind when setting everything up, and I'll have my tape measure handy.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I believe those are for hanging your carbon filter. You know, that next purchase you're making?  hah


Ooooooh. That makes sense. I was baffled by it because it shows them on the instructions, but it says absolutely nothing about them, just very vague picture of what they (somewhat) look like haha.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Always have your tape handy, as daily you'll want to check the distance the LED is from the plant. Random thought, know what's nifty about LED's? The spectrum consists of colors that actively feed the plant like the nutrients you feed it the root system. Pretty neat eh? So, ultimately, you're able to feed it a "weaker" nutrient solution. I'm just now getting used to this whole thing myself.. so we'll speak more on this later through time. 
Glad you were able to get the pulley's on 2 day. When are you doing the vent setup... next week? You'll want it sooner than later. OHHH ****, I don't think I added a speed controller to that when I gave you the links. Let me check...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Ooooooh. That makes sense. I was baffled by it because it shows them on the instructions, but it says absolutely nothing about them, just very vague picture of what they (somewhat) look like haha.



Yeah, grow tent directions are freaking SILLY. I don't know why lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Bummer... I was wrong, delivery date is set for the 15th, so I'll have to wait an extra day. I'll survive though, with any luck it will come a day early. 

Time for some more bong rips[emoji4]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Bummer... I was wrong, delivery date is set for the 15th, so I'll have to wait an extra day. I'll survive though, with any luck it will come a day early.
> 
> Time for some more bong rips[emoji4]



What is, the pulley system? You can just hang it with some STRONG rope if need be for 24 hours. Or something. Just remember.. no more duct tape, and do things properly. IF you can not do them properly (enough) do not do them. Cool beans?  

Ok.. let me hunt down those pics.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hurricane Fan 171 CFM Inline Fan, 4-Inch - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZU6ZT8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 4" Carbon Air Filter (I found a cheap one, but the one I use is about $40 more than this one..I can't speak for this one, but I know you like cheap) - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HT0GZ8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> If you were curious, this is the one I use: Phat Filter 12 inchx4 inch, 200 CFM - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00598H6XM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Here's the ducting - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015UGPWQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ^^ Now that's only 8 feet of it, but should be more than fine for what you need.
> 
> So, Fan + Carb Filter + Ducting is the last of your major purchases.
> 
> Last on the list would be nutes, and DIY res etc etc. :aok:




Alright so, fan / filter / ducting..but you also want this speed controller!!

Here's the cheapest one I'd trust: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-VTSPEED-Variable-Router-Controller/dp/B00EVYGPJQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1428839695&sr=8-4&keywords=fan+speed+controller[/ame]
Here's one I know would work (great brand, $5 more): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Active-Air-ACSC-Speed-Adjuster/dp/B007TFTITS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1428839695&sr=8-2&keywords=fan+speed+controller[/ame]
And here's the one I have (most expensive, but has worked for 2 years straight): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/SPEEDSTER-VARIABLE-SPEED-CONTROLLER-736617/dp/B00AE15S1G/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1428839695&sr=8-8&keywords=fan+speed+controller[/ame]

I know the first and 3rd choice looks similar....loads of companies doing copy catting. I bought a cheap  $15 one that looks JUST like my Speedster one... it died over night and I woke up to 95% RH in my tent, and the walls DRIPPING with water, while I was 4 weeks into flowering. I was PISSED!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You see, there's multiple reasons to run a vent system... biggest two are controlling heat, and MOISTURE!! :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Always have your tape handy, as daily you'll want to check the distance the LED is from the plant. Random thought, know what's nifty about LED's? The spectrum consists of colors that actively feed the plant like the nutrients you feed it the root system. Pretty neat eh? So, ultimately, you're able to feed it a "weaker" nutrient solution. I'm just now getting used to this whole thing myself.. so we'll speak more on this later through time.
> Glad you were able to get the pulley's on 2 day. When are you doing the vent setup... next week? You'll want it sooner than later. OHHH ****, I don't think I added a speed controller to that when I gave you the links. Let me check...



Yep yep. So I need to maintain 18-20" at all times, well, until flowing, and we will come to that bridge when we cross it.

And yeah, I read that. I wasn't too fully sure if it meant it literally fed them, or what lol. That's pretty cool. Can you imagine the super grow lights that will come years down the road?... Sorry, my stoned mind drifted a bit..

Speed controllers are for the vent fans right?


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> What is, the pulley system? You can just hang it with some STRONG rope if need be for 24 hours. Or something. Just remember.. no more duct tape, and do things properly. IF you can not do them properly (enough) do not do them. Cool beans?
> 
> Ok.. let me hunt down those pics.



Aw man, that may cause me to go into withdrawal. When I do something correctly and avoid the tape, I'm going to go into cold sweats! [emoji13] 

Really, that is a good idea. I just do that rope idea.. Or I'll avoid going ghetto on it altogether to avoid any disaster hahaha. 

And definitely cool beans.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You see, there's multiple reasons to run a vent system... biggest two are controlling heat, and MOISTURE!! :aok:


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Yep yep. So I need to maintain 18-20" at all times, well, until flowing, and we will come to that bridge when we cross it.



Well, that's just a general area we're aiming for, before you put the lights to 12/12. With this, we have to consider strain and where the strain usually goes and the height of your ceiling, coupled with the thought of training. So far you've topped (twice) and LST'd. You're in good shape for a nice "squat" and spread out canopy. :aok: 



> Speed controllers are for the vent fans right?



Yes, some days (most) you only need to run the system on LOW. This saves you money and dampens the amount of sound created. When you get further into flower, you'll want to notch it up to medium (maybe medium all the time since you're in a tight spot!) and then have it on HIGH when it's hot etc. Does your room there have AC? Are you going to be able to control the temps a bit in the summer? Just things to be thinking about. 




> Aw man, that may cause me to go into withdrawal. When I do something correctly and avoid the tape, I'm going to go into cold sweats!



bwahahahahha!  



> Really, that is a good idea. I just do that rope idea.. Or I'll avoid going ghetto on it altogether to avoid any disaster hahaha.



Man, whatever you do.. be 100% sure that THIS light isn't going to fall!!!!!!


----------



## zem

Schoolboy congrats for your new tent! i hope that you get your lights pulleys and stuff soon. i'm barely keeping up with this  you seem like you're right on track i think that you will be rewarded :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well, that's just a general area we're aiming for, before you put the lights to 12/12. With this, we have to consider strain and where the strain usually goes and the height of your ceiling, coupled with the thought of training. So far you've topped (twice) and LST'd. You're in good shape for a nice "squat" and spread out canopy. :aok:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some days (most) you only need to run the system on LOW. This saves you money and dampens the amount of sound created. When you get further into flower, you'll want to notch it up to medium (maybe medium all the time since you're in a tight spot!) and then have it on HIGH when it's hot etc. Does your room there have AC? Are you going to be able to control the temps a bit in the summer? Just things to be thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahahha!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, whatever you do.. be 100% sure that THIS light isn't going to fall!!!!!!



I'll definitely be doing more training! 

And I'll keep that in mind(fan speeds). Its fairly close to the ac vents, and the room its in is actually one of the coolest rooms in the house. The door is always shut and has 2 ac vents in there, and my house has phenomenal ac and heat, and my wife loves it cold in the house in the summertime. So temp shouldn't be too much of an issue. 

I'm just avoiding it all together it would be my luck that the light would fall lol.



zem said:


> Schoolboy congrats for your new tent! i hope that you get your lights pulleys and stuff soon. i'm barely keeping up with this  you seem like you're right on track i think that you will be rewarded :aok:



Thank you! I know its a lot of reading haha. I certainly hope I am rewarded ha



BTW date changed on my pulleys, looks Like theyll be here a day before the LED


----------



## schoolboy420

I had to water today, and I got a pH reading of 7.1

I know that's a bit high. And I have my pH up and oh down...

I know you probably can't really help doc, so anyone watching that can help..

How do I fix my pH level? What's the equation I need to use? I'm sure I add it to the water I will use next.


----------



## schoolboy420

My ppms were a little over 400 I think around 410 or 420, I should've kept track. 

My water jug pH was at 6.8 and the run off 7.3, I believe those were the numbers... I just know smack dab in the middle would've been 7.1.

I'm gonna start keeping a log of all of this so I know the exacts


----------



## schoolboy420

Common sense would tell me I need to pH my water at like 5.8-6.3 and it should be good from there.  Am I right?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, I had company. Reading now...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright cool, you'll have the pulley when you get the LED, nice. As for water, I would PH to around 6.0 if I were you :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's what I ment by how mine hang. 

View attachment LEDHangersTall (1 of 3).JPG


----------



## zem

well because it normally drifts up as plants feed, i like to level it at lower like 5.6 and let it drift to 6 then adjust again


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Alright cool, you'll have the pulley when you get the LED, nice. As for water, I would PH to around 6.0 if I were you :aok:





zem said:


> well because it normally drifts up as plants feed, i like to level it at lower like 5.6 and let it drift to 6 then adjust again


Reply to both. So do I adjust the water going in to that or do the math to adjust the soil to that level?


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Here's what I ment by how mine hang.


Ah very nice. I'll use that as a reference. That's about what I figured you meant, but I wasn't too sure what the pulley system would look like attached to the light.

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I would put the water to 6.0ish first.. then apply to soil. 

As for how much to use, that takes time to get used to. How much water are you using it on? Probably no more than 1 liter.. and you're 7.0? so I'd do like 5 drops, shake it up, then check. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Nice.  Yeah its actually about a half gallon jug.


----------



## schoolboy420

Should I do that now or wait until next watering?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I would've said now


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol alright


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Always PH your water or nutes to desired area before you apply them to the medium. Generally, you want to mix the stuff up 24-48 hours in advance, and buy that air stone + air pump combo I showed you... aerate the stuff, put it in the bottle then apply. :cool2:


----------



## Kraven

schoolboy420 - I have been watching your thread closely. I have not commented as Doc has you on the right track. You should have your best grow using his advise and learning along the way. At first this looked like a train wreck but I have to say I'm proud of the way you have turned it around. Gratz on the tent and the LED's, you are acquiring the tools of a master grower. Now you just need a bunch of grows under your belt....Doc has done a phenomenal job helping getting you on track....


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Always PH your water or nutes to desired area before you apply them to the medium. Generally, you want to mix the stuff up 24-48 hours in advance, and buy that air stone + air pump combo I showed you... aerate the stuff, put it in the bottle then apply. :cool2:



Alright, ill get on that then


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> schoolboy420 - I have been watching your thread closely. I have not commented as Doc has you on the right track. You should have your best grow using his advise and learning along the way. At first this looked like a train wreck but I have to say I'm proud of the way you have turned it around. Gratz on the tent and the LED's, you are acquiring the tools of a master grower. Now you just need a bunch of grows under your belt....Doc has done a phenomenal job helping getting you on track....


Thanks for watching. You're more than welcome to put your 2¢ in. That's no joke though, doc has been amazing help!


----------



## schoolboy420

Quick picture update. And a few show close ups, is that the sex coming out? It worries me that its showing male, but it sticks off a bit, and if I remember right, that's what my last one started looking like before I randomly started seeing the little white hair. Not sure though, what do you think? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975511738.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975532397.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975548145.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975559131.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975571370.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975583633.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975595586.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1428975609939.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I have been looking at boy parts a lot today. They look to me like a little football on a stick, a tiny stick. The first pic looks like it could go either way. Sorry, i can't tell you for sure. Mojo for a girl.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm randomly thinking girl.. because of second pic .. if that spot shoots pistols then you're good to go :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> I have been looking at boy parts a lot today. They look to me like a little football on a stick, a tiny stick. The first pic looks like it could go either way. Sorry, i can't tell you for sure. Mojo for a girl.


I really hope not lol.


Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm randomly thinking girl.. because of second pic .. if that spot shoots pistols then you're good to go :aok:


That's kinda what I'm thinking. It was hard to get it to look like how I see it. The pictures make it look more male lol. I'm crossing my fingers tight. I'll probably order a few fem seeds tonight just in case


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I'll probably order a few fem seeds tonight just in case



Remember....don't just go of and order something cause it has a neat name. Let us help you  What smell / taste / feeling / look etc are you looking for?


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Remember....don't just go of and order something cause it has a neat name. Let us help you  What smell / taste / feeling / look etc are you looking for?


Lol. I'm not too picky. I have my modes. If I'm smoking during the day, give me a sativa, if I just got home from work, indica all the way. As long as it smells, tastes, and burns nice, and gets me nice and high, I am happy. But here, I don't really have options, so I just smoke what I can get, which surprisingly is pretty damn good, and very reasonably priced. Just bought a half oz for 125, which makes me happy, because last year 120 would get me a quarter of stuff that was half the quality.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Absolutely, great price :aok: 

Want me to toss you some breeders and strains that should do good for you? Or would you rather find some then post in here to see if I (or others) approve?


----------



## schoolboy420

I'd go spouting off names of what I've tried and liked, but I don't buy into the names around here. I think its more times than not, just their way of trying to hype stuff up. I mean, I always hear "I saw the label, it came from dispensary. This is og bubble gumdrop sour diesel-47 the 3rd" and I never believe that either. I'm sure there's a lot of stuff flowing in from the legal and mmj states, but still. You're talking states away, and the funkiest names I've ever heard that sounds like every strain smashed into one. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well... just you wait Schooly. There ARE names like that. Lots of breeders will even do things like: This is SFVOGK F3  x  Buckeye Purple Black pheno x Backcross to SFVOGK>... and that's the name??!?!? See, in my eyes, when you're a breeder ... THAT'S YOUR FRIGGIN MOMENT. Name the f.u.c.k.i.n.g. thing already! Take my example. Call that Buckeye OG or something! 

So yeah, there's crazy names out there and even lazy friggin breeders that just release it named as its cross. So stupid. 

Anyways, I'll toss some stuff your direction. You have to have a preference of taste / smell....everyone does :aok: 

I prefer an Earthy / Piney / Skunky / Fuely smell + taste.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh, you're going to love this too... there's a thing called "freebies" from these seed sites. So, no matter what you buy, you'll get more for free. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well... just you wait Schooly. There ARE names like that. Lots of breeders will even do things like: This is SFVOGK F3  x  Buckeye Purple Black pheno x Backcross to SFVOGK>... and that's the name??!?!? See, in my eyes, when you're a breeder ... THAT'S YOUR FRIGGIN MOMENT. Name the f.u.c.k.i.n.g. thing already! Take my example. Call that Buckeye OG or something!
> 
> So yeah, there's crazy names out there and even lazy friggin breeders that just release it named as its cross. So stupid.
> 
> Anyways, I'll toss some stuff your direction. You have to have a preference of taste / smell....everyone does :aok:
> 
> I prefer an Earthy / Piney / Skunky / Fuely smell + taste.


Lol I know the crazy names are out there. But I don't buy into em around here, that's for sure lol. 

As far as buds I have tasted and preferred, I'd say smell would be the fresh earthy smell and definitely on the pine taste. The skunk is also a nice smell. Not too big on the fruity tasting buds, but I'll take it, that's for sure.

I'm not too sure if I've ever encountered anything fuely smelling or tasting though. 

My wife, on the other hand, always says it smells funny if I think it smells good(usually like fresh earthy smelling) that is by far my favorite when it comes to smell.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

See? So you don't want Blueberry stuff or citrus stuff, you want like a KUSH or a Northern Light (Skunk) something. I'll help you, and point you a direction. I'll get you something Sativa heavy, but you'll not want a true sativa. More time and more height required, let's stick to Sativa leaning hybrids :aok: 

This is my favorite seedbank, but as of last year they stopped taking Mastercard. I think they still take Visa / Discover and others: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

BUT.. they setup a new site after they stopped taking mastercard there, and take all forms here:  https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/

It's the same website, just a different name for the CC reasons. I've done all my purchases at Attitude and had nothing but phenomenal dealings. 

Others also speak highly of, and buy here: http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

I'm giving you those links before I suggest something, just so you can be browsing from the RIGHT seedbanks :cool2: 

Now, let me throw down my suggestions, based on either my own experience or knowing that the breeder I select is top notch. BRB


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh, you're going to love this too... there's a thing called "freebies" from these seed sites. So, no matter what you buy, you'll get more for free. :aok:


Yep, I know worldwide-marijuana-seeds does freebies. Lol. 

And I've tried multiple times to get my wife to get on there and pick a few strains, but she looks at every picture with her mouth watering and she gets nowhere with picking anything. Haha


----------



## schoolboy420

I would say, suggest some of your favorites, but I think the most important thing for to look for, at my current level, is a strong strain that can withstand my growing haha


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> See? So you don't want Blueberry stuff or citrus stuff, you want like a KUSH or a Northern Light (Skunk) something. I'll help you, and point you a direction. I'll get you something Sativa heavy, but you'll not want a true sativa. More time and more height required, let's stick to Sativa leaning hybrids :aok:
> 
> This is my favorite seedbank, but as of last year they stopped taking Mastercard. I think they still take Visa / Discover and others: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
> 
> BUT.. they setup a new site after they stopped taking mastercard there, and take all forms here:  https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/
> 
> It's the same website, just a different name for the CC reasons. I've done all my purchases at Attitude and had nothing but phenomenal dealings.
> 
> Others also speak highly of, and buy here: http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
> 
> I'm giving you those links before I suggest something, just so you can be browsing from the RIGHT seedbanks :cool2:
> 
> Now, let me throw down my suggestions, based on either my own experience or knowing that the breeder I select is top notch. BRB



I wouldn't mind trying blueberry or any of the others, but I wouldn't really want a big amount of it lol. 

Yep, I've always liked the kushes. I've never had northern lights, that I know of. I've debated growing it.

But yeah, sounds good to me. Thanks for the help in this area too lol.

I'll check out the other seed banks you listed too. I like the idea of wwms because they do single seeds, that way of I'm indecisive, I can buy one seed of each that's appealing, and roll the dice and see which become female. Lol. If I bought 10 seeds, I'd grow a few and never find the others again and waste the cash.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*DNA Genetics - Holy Grail Kush: * https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds-holy-grail-kush-feminized/prod_512.html

*Reserva Privada - Skywalker Kush:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/reserva-privada-skywalker-kush/prod_3469.html

*Cali Connections - Headband:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cali-connection-818-headband-aka-sour-og/prod_217.html

*Bodhi Seeds - Northern Lights #5:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/bodhi-seeds-northern-lights-5/prod_4720.html

*G13 Labs - Pineapple Express:* (I run this one) https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/g13-labs-seeds-pineapple-express/prod_741.html

*G13 Labs - White Widow:* (Always wanted to try, but can't "speak" for this one..still linking) https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/g13-labs-seeds-white-widow/prod_754.html

*Cali Connections - Larry OG:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cali-connection-larry-og-kush-seeds/prod_233.html

I have more... must dig up


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If I bought 10 seeds, I'd grow a few and never find the others again and waste the cash.



No no no, you start a collection ya bum! :rofl: 

You should see my genetics tupperware bin. Shoot, I should just have you PM me your address and mail you a pack to save you money, time and effort  :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> *DNA Genetics - Holy Grail Kush: * https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds-holy-grail-kush-feminized/prod_512.html
> 
> *Reserva Privada - Skywalker Kush:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/reserva-privada-skywalker-kush/prod_3469.html
> 
> *Cali Connections - Headband:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cali-connection-818-headband-aka-sour-og/prod_217.html
> 
> *Bodhi Seeds - Northern Lights #5:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/bodhi-seeds-northern-lights-5/prod_4720.html
> 
> *G13 Labs - Pineapple Express:* (I run this one) https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/g13-labs-seeds-pineapple-express/prod_741.html
> 
> *G13 Labs - White Widow:* (Always wanted to try, but can't "speak" for this one..still linking) https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/g13-labs-seeds-white-widow/prod_754.html
> 
> *Cali Connections - Larry OG:* https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cali-connection-larry-og-kush-seeds/prod_233.html
> 
> I have more... must dig up



That's strange, I was literally just looking at the holy grail kush, and pineapple express(mostly curious because of the movie haha)

I'll have my wife pick one, and I'll pick one and we'll go from there. I can have the seeds ordered and waiting for next round.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> No no no, you start a collection ya bum! :rofl:
> 
> You should see my genetics tupperware bin. Shoot, I should just have you PM me your address and mail you a pack to save you money, time and effort  :aok:



Lol! I guess I should start a collection. 

And that could be arranged haha, but only if you were really up for it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have an excellent pheno of the Pineapple Express. (Just took a quick 5 min break to medicate with my dad, with some PE.) I popped 5 seeds, and got 3 different phenos. Of those phenos, I decided to keep one. It was "pheno #3".. anyways, that one is super short and very fat buds. Both, traits I look for with a shot ceiling *our tents don't give us at much height as you may think. 

(Random note: keep thinking of that ventilation setup purchase as soon as you physically can!!)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Lol! I guess I should start a collection.
> 
> And that could be arranged haha, but only if you were really up for it.



:cool2: 


MP just started allowing trades in PM's, so we'll figure something out.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have an excellent pheno of the Pineapple Express. (Just took a quick 5 min break to medicate with my dad, with some PE.) I popped 5 seeds, and got 3 different phenos. Of those phenos, I decided to keep one. It was "pheno #3".. anyways, that one is super short and very fat buds. Both, traits I look for with a shot ceiling *our tents don't give us at much height as you may think.
> 
> (Random note: keep thinking of that ventilation setup purchase as soon as you physically can!!)


Very nice!!

I noticed that with the height. I think I'm gonna need a bigger tent, or some serious LST action. I didn't take into account the led spacing from the top of the plant.

I planned on getting a different one anyways, I could use the tent I have now for vegging, and another for flower.


I will be getting on that really soon, that's for sure. I already have some stuff in my cart. Spent way too Much money this past week, not so much on the grow, but for some odds and ends around the house. I'll be on that fast though. Most likely this upcoming weekend. 

The pulleys came yesterday, and my LED's delivery date got changed to tomorrow.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> :cool2:
> 
> 
> MP just started allowing trades in PM's, so we'll figure something out.


Ah, very nice. I never even thought about that being against the rules, I just figured it was a "do at your own risk" kinda thing


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I thought you got a 2' x 2' x 7' tent? What I had mentioned.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I thought you got a 2' x 2' x 7' tent? What I had mentioned.


My closet doesnt have headroom for 7'. I'm going to need to order another very soon, and the height is a let down. 4'...I'm honestly not sure what I was thinking at all! I had another foot of headroom in the closet too. 

I'd have plenty of room for a 7ft tall, if I removed the shelves, but I'm trying to avoid the possibility of damaging stuff. Lol.

I have 1 closet in mind lately with easier to remove shelves, but that would put me at running an extension chord to a closet from a bedroom. Lol. But I'm gonna have to figure something out, that's for sure.


----------



## schoolboy420

I was originally gonna order a 2x4x8 but I wouldn't have had anywhere to put it. And I think my height space maxed at 59" so I couldn't quite get a 5ft in there. Maybe, it looks like I could have, but I'm fairly sure it was am inch or two shy of 5ft


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> My closet doesnt have headroom for 7'. I'm going to need to order another very soon, and the height is a let down. 4'...I'm honestly not sure what I was thinking at all! I had another foot of headroom in the closet too.
> 
> I'd have plenty of room for a 7ft tall, if I removed the shelves, but I'm trying to avoid the possibility of damaging stuff. Lol.
> 
> I have 1 closet in mind lately with easier to remove shelves, but that would put me at running an extension chord to a closet from a bedroom. Lol. But I'm gonna have to figure something out, that's for sure.



Well then............now everything has changed. You need that 7' for headroom when flowering. Two spaces will be good to stay perpetual. How much crop do you want and how often? If you keep the 4' tent, yes, you can use that to veg something in while your 7' tent is used for flowering. We'll want to get you a small 2' T5HO fixture for your veg tent.. then use that LED in your flowering space. For now, yes you can veg with LED in the 4' tent, but that will only last so long. You're supposed to keep around 36" from canopy when vegging. No closer than 24". 

Ok........you're making things difficult hah  :rofl: 

Did you want to run two spaces, to be perpetual? If so, we'll need to sort this out in "the plan" and funding etc.. blah blah blah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, it's looking like you're going to have to get to moving some shelves if you can safely do that without hurting your space. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well then............now everything has changed. You need that 7' for headroom when flowering. Two spaces will be good to stay perpetual. How much crop do you want and how often? If you keep the 4' tent, yes, you can use that to veg something in while your 7' tent is used for flowering. We'll want to get you a small 2' T5HO fixture for your veg tent.. then use that LED in your flowering space. For now, yes you can veg with LED in the 4' tent, but that will only last so long. You're supposed to keep around 36" from canopy when vegging. No closer than 24".
> 
> Ok........you're making things difficult hah  :rofl:
> 
> Did you want to run two spaces, to be perpetual? If so, we'll need to sort this out in "the plan" and funding etc.. blah blah blah


Yeah, difficult is my middle name. 

The sad thing is, I knew that about the spacing when I got the tent, I just wasn't thinking..

And eventually, yes. It would come in handy having one or two In veg.

I'll probably install the led when it comes in, and get the vent stuff I need, try my darndest to keep the plant low, and get a new tent and figure out where the hell I'm gonna put it lol. 

I'll worry about running two tents later though. For now, its just business as usual.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You have to worry about it immediately. You have an LED :aok: 

You funked up bro. Time to fix it or ditch it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You have to worry about it immediately. You have an LED :aok:
> 
> You funked up bro. Time to fix it or ditch it.


True. I'll figure it out one way or another.


----------



## schoolboy420

Apollo Horticulture 36"x36"x72" Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent for Indoor Plant Growing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9N29SC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You think my led is enough for this space?


----------



## schoolboy420

I can't find a 2'x2'x7'. Its 48" x24" x60" or that. And I doubt the extra foot will make a difference. I think I saw one with an 80" height maybe that would be my better option.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> 3&#8216;x3' Standard



It says it will cover that. I would say, as long as you don't OVER CROWD. I would never run more than 1 or 2 in there... MAYBE 4 if you did loads of vertical training. 

So yeah, IF you have somewhere to put that tent, it would work great :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It says it will cover that. I would say, as long as you don't OVER CROWD. I would never run more than 1 or 2 in there... MAYBE 4 if you did loads of vertical training.
> 
> So yeah, IF you have somewhere to put that tent, it would work great :aok:



Eh, I should've looked it up instead of asking. Lol.

Alright, I'll do some space figuring in a bit.


----------



## schoolboy420

Guess fed ex tracking lied. I woke up and my led was on my doorstep.

You think I'll be wasting time even setting it all up in the 4footer til next week(I can probably have a new tent here early next week)


----------



## schoolboy420

I can't really do anything at all until tonight. And I supposed I can just get it set up in my tent and do some measurements and find out if I am able to transfer over. If not I can probably make some adjustments to my box, that its already in, for the time being. CFLs are getting awfully close.


----------



## schoolboy420

On the mars hydro site, the specs show to keep the light 18-24" from the top during veg. Which that contradicts what you said on spacing a bit, do you find trouble having it lower than 24"?

If not and you just had it a little wrong, that will buy me a little more space in the tent, until this weekend/ early next week when the tent should arrive


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, you should be good.. IF you have proper ventilation, or at least manageable temps.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, you should be good.. IF you have proper ventilation, or at least manageable temps.


Right on. I'll def be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Quick pics. And I'll post up some after I set the tent up.


----------



## schoolboy420

Yep 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429077466897.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429077478318.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429077489673.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. It measure 20" from the bottom of the light to the top of the plant. Which means I'm barely alright, so that will most certainly put some pep in my step and make me order ASAP!

I doubled up on the wires, just as you did doc.

I don't need any of the pulleys right now. I decided to smoke before doing this.. And I had a great idea about switching the clip from the light with the one with the pulley, so that it will clip to the bar in the tent.. Only problem is.. And it just dawned on me.. I didn't even use the pulley, so I am using two clips for no reason LMAO. Well that will give me another inch or two hahaha.


And a bit of great news, she's a GIRL! I just found a pistil[emoji2] 
I tried to capture it in a pic, but I'm not sure how well it will look. I should've worn some shades while doing my adjustments, and trimming up some old burnt up leaves that were blocking light from my trillions of stalks that have been forming. Which, I tried getting pics of those too.

All the lights in my house seem extremely yellow.. Lol

Alright, now for the pictures. First up, is the pistil. Everything is extremely purple in the pics, so I'm not sure if you'll be able to tell. The later pics are after I trimmed. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429090979091.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091051381.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091102995.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091135359.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091150843.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091183469.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

I had to make two posts. I wasn't sure if this app would mess up my already uploaded pics, if I edited the post. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091362580.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091378289.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091412952.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091423107.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091432713.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

My temp in there is 82° and humity is 30%


----------



## schoolboy420

And here is my (very temporary) ghetto exhaust. Its up top, and I have the drawstring pulled just enough for there to be no way it will fall through lol

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429091951772.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grrrrrrrrrrr... I just typed this BIG freaking post, and the web browser failed and I lost it all... 

Going to sum it up quick, as I'm not pissed off because that was a rather large post. 

I wanted to say: WOO, AWESOME IT IS A GIRL!! I can see the pistol in the first pic :aok: 
Also, I'm glad you even have the smaller tent setup, as the plant really needed the room!! But, don't delay on the other tent OR the ventilation setup! 
And finally, the light distance I told you was based on lots of reading, other LED growers, and the knowledge of LED power / distances. Basically, that Mars light is a great light, just not quite as intense as some of the really expensive ones. I've noticed that I've been able to keep my light about 14" from the canopy and so far I have no "bleaching"...one of the buds is at 10" from the light and no bleaching, but I'm sure it's a bit close.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OH.. also.. I see your fan on the exhaust.. fine for now, but I would put another one in the bottom of the tent pointing in. So that cooler, fresh air comes in from the bottom.. then, hot air rises, and your top fan sucks it out (a bit).


----------



## zem

if your exhaust fan is small, get a bigger one, but placing one exhaust and another intake is not as efficient. placing both as exhaust you would be venting much better. but most like to exhaust with one big enough fan and let the passive intake do its thing


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> if your exhaust fan is small, get a bigger one, but placing one exhaust and another intake is not as efficient. placing both as exhaust you would be venting much better. but most like to exhaust with one big enough fan and let the passive intake do its thing



:aok: That's another way, and it works better if you have higher RH than temp. If you have higher temp, pumpin in some air from outside beyond the passives works good. 

He does have a point... if you're going to ghetto it up, use two in the top and 1 in the bottom....but...now we're just getting crazy for a temporary solution hahahah  Get the ventilation setup purchased


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> :aok: That's another way, and it works better if you have higher RH than temp. If you have higher temp, pumping in some air from outside beyond the passives works good.
> 
> He does have a point... if you're going to ghetto it up, use two in the top and 1 in the bottom....but...now we're just getting crazy for a temporary solution hahahah  Get the ventilation setup purchased



lol ok but that's not what i meant, i meant to drop the active intake idea altogether imo if he needs more venting place a bigger exhaust or 2 exhaust or 3 exhaust lol just that one pushing and one pulling they are almost doing the same thing in air exchange whereas 2 pulling is almost doubling air exchange


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I disagree. 

Zip yourself up in the tent and smoke a bowl. Watch the smoke. lol. 

If you have MORE exhaust than intake, then you're fine. I see how you were worried about that, so mentioned 2 fans. This setup will work just fine. Pushing in cooler air faster than the passive intake is a great idea. I've done it in the past, but not for long. I also do this for my drying tent, as too much RH builds up when I do exhaust only. 
Especially good in a closet :aok: 

Zem.. luv ya bud. We're just disagreeing here. DOH!


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Zip yourself up in the tent and smoke a bowl. Watch the smoke. lol.
> 
> If you have MORE exhaust than intake, then you're fine. I see how you were worried about that, so mentioned 2 fans. This setup will work just fine. Pushing in cooler air faster than the passive intake is a great idea. I've done it in the past, but not for long. I also do this for my drying tent, as too much RH builds up when I do exhaust only.
> Especially good in a closet :aok:
> 
> Zem.. luv ya bud. We're just disagreeing here. DOH!



yeah keep your limits :chuck: you know it might become personal any time :laugh: kidding but yeah we are clearly disagreeing. the thing in passive intake is that it has to be big, and not just a little bigger but 3x+ the exhaust. if you have a big enough passive intake air will just flow freely and the cfm of the fan will work to its full without help from an active intake fan


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> yeah keep your limits :chuck: you know it might become personal any time :laugh: kidding but yeah we are clearly disagreeing. the thing in passive intake is that it has to be big, and not just a little bigger but 3x+ the exhaust. if you have a big enough passive intake air will just flow freely and the cfm of the fan will work to its full without help from an active intake fan



Normally, yes.. 100% agree there. But, c-mon.. CFM from a clip fan at the top of a 2x2x4 tent? hah! I'd be curious what the CFM rating would be there  

Oh why you..:rant:..comin at me with the ninja skills! :tokie::joint4::angrywife::hitchair::woohoo:


----------



## zem

no certainly not a clip fan exhaust. the exhaust needs to be tightly sealed around the fan so that it sucks and it has to have some power to it to exchange the air no less than once per minute and growers normally get 3x per minute cfm rating. remember you need to compensate for any bends curves ducts filters obstacles etc.... i give such a priority to making free airflow in my room that the entire room is built considering it. i have a main exhaust chamber through it all the air passes and it sucks mostly from the flowering chamber and a little bit from the veg chamber. i made as much openings as i can in my room so that air flows in freely. i like to make use of passive systems as much as i can, and having one less fan with same results and less cost is a must do for me


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr... I just typed this BIG freaking post, and the web browser failed and I lost it all...
> 
> Going to sum it up quick, as I'm not pissed off because that was a rather large post.
> 
> I wanted to say: WOO, AWESOME IT IS A GIRL!! I can see the pistol in the first pic :aok:
> Also, I'm glad you even have the smaller tent setup, as the plant really needed the room!! But, don't delay on the other tent OR the ventilation setup!
> And finally, the light distance I told you was based on lots of reading, other LED growers, and the knowledge of LED power / distances. Basically, that Mars light is a great light, just not quite as intense as some of the really expensive ones. I've noticed that I've been able to keep my light about 14" from the canopy and so far I have no "bleaching"...one of the buds is at 10" from the light and no bleaching, but I'm sure it's a bit close.



Lol, don't you hate when that happens. 

I wasn't too sure if it was visible until after I posted the picture, and my eyes adjusted back to normal lol. I was under that light for close to half an hour.

Yeah the vent system and tent is gonna be needed soon.

And I see. Yeah I figured you had reasons for saying more of a distance that they did. 


Dr. Green Fang said:


> OH.. also.. I see your fan on the exhaust.. fine for now, but I would put another one in the bottom of the tent pointing in. So that cooler, fresh air comes in from the bottom.. then, hot air rises, and your top fan sucks it out (a bit).


Awesome, I don't think its doing a whole lot of good. The fans not quite powerful enough for the job.its staying at about 100 in there. So I've opened the little flaps on the side. It has long strips of mesh on the sides. That should allow some breathing for the moment. I need to get another fan for now. And this weekend I gotta do some ordering. 

I'm working now so I can't really go too far into the back and forth stuff yet lol. I'll be back on it in a few hrs


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I've opened the little flaps on the side. It has long strips of mesh on the sides



Hahahha, YES these need to be open. The "mesh window / door / thingies" need to be open for passive air near the bottom of the tent. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Lol okay. I wasn't sure if they needed to be or if was mostly just for a zipper free peak in. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:rofl:


----------



## schoolboy420

I told my wife to check the temp and if it was high at all to open them. She said it was right on 90


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, when you get your REAL vent setup in there, you'll be hitting the numbers you need to. 

When's the vent system and new tent lined up for? Tell the wife to go dig up some extra funds! hahahah  

:ciao: < Hi Wife!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Nice, when you get your REAL vent setup in there, you'll be hitting the numbers you need to.
> 
> When's the vent system and new tent lined up for? Tell the wife to go dig up some extra funds! hahahah
> 
> :ciao: < Hi Wife!


Lol. I am ready for it all that's for sure. I should be able to get it all, or at least the vent stuff, this weekend. I'm shooting for all of it. But idk, its been a slow week and that's never good when ya work for tips lol, especially when you got a few bills due.

Lol I'll tell her, not that it will do me any good hahaha


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright, I got the tent situated in a different room.. The room we smoke in, and were always leaving the window open, so it is the coolest room in the house. Got it all situated in the closet. 

My temp dropped to 80 pretty quick. And humidity rose from 25-30% to 34%. Not huge differences, but its certainly better

And for being in the tent, and under the LED, only a little over 24 hrs, I can see a major difference in growth speed.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, it's looking like you're going to have to get to moving some shelves if you can safely do that without hurting your space. :aok:


Great news, the shelves are easily moved. I just assumed they'd be screwed in or secured.

Do you think I could get by in a 2x4? The 2ft is almost pushing it in depth, I can barely get my closet door shut over it to hide it. 

So the 3x3 I linked would stick out by a whole foot. Width isn't really much of an issue. I wish I could just find a 2x2x7, that would be great. Or 2x3x7 even. I just knew you said the light covers a 3x3 area, so I think in a 2x4 area, it wouldn't be as efficient.

..I know, I'm basically asking a question that I am answering myself. Lol. I'll just continue looking.


----------



## MR1

Scoolboy, good to see you are getting everything set up properly, you will see a big difference. You are lucky to have Fang helping you out.


----------



## schoolboy420

MR1 said:


> Scoolboy, good to see you are getting everything set up properly, you will see a big difference. You are lucky to have Fang helping you out.


Thanks mr1. Its only been a few days, but things seem to be slowly gaining more and more speed. And its looking a bit healthier too!

And lucky, I believe, would be an understatement! The doc has been amazing!


----------



## schoolboy420

I went ahead and fed her today. My pH was 6.3 and I mixed 1tsp into a gallon. I went very light to avoid any possible burns. The directions say 2-3 tsp per gallon. So I figure 1tsp was a safe bet.


----------



## schoolboy420

Picture update.

Here's a few from yesterday..
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429347546459.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429347566097.jpg


I know it is hard to tell, but the more pink centers of the leaves were actually yellowing a bit. And unless I am mistaken, that's a nitrogen deficiency (correct me if I am wrong). So like I said in the post before I decide to feel a weak dose.

Now for pics from a few minutes ago.. I fed somewhere around 16 hrs ago and I am just now able to really thoroughly check. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429347806084.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429347824930.jpg


Now, I noticed, despite the low dose, I still have a slight touch of burn on the very tips of very very few leaves. My main concern lies in the clawing of all or most of the leaves. I'm fairly positive there is an answer to that in a sticky on the "sick plants" area. Sorry for the double pictures, its the only way I can set it up like above. Stupid Tapatalk app.


----------



## schoolboy420

ozzydiodude said:


> View attachment 158412


You may have to click that for it to pull up..I'm never sure though. I don't see 90% of emoticons. 

Yay, I was most likely right. Early stages. I can't quite tell if it was nitrogen or magnesium though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Holy s.h.i.t., data base error and my HUGE huge huge post just went away. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm really pissed off about that one.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, as for the 2x4...it would probably "work" but I would buy another light for it  We'll look for a proper 2x2 for you, I'm sure we can get it because I have one  

Or, you get another light....but I think you should get your funds going to ventilation and other things to move you on, don't you? 

As for deficiency. I don't see any, but whenever you want to show us pics and ask about things like that, unplug your LED and turn on another white light and/or use your camera's flash. That pink light of doom is tough to sort out issues with  

Also, deficiency will mostly show itself from the middle of the plant to the top. If you have some yellowing at the very bottom of your plant, don't worry so much because it's probably just a piece that's having the energy stores used up. When the piece gets less green than anything else, you can go ahead and trim it off (if you're in veg obviously). Otherwise, if you're seeing a bit of "yellowing" coming from where all the new growth is at the top, that is NORMAL! That means you're getting some explosive growth out of your lead growth nodes. :aok: The little burn at the tips is usually good, letting you know your food is right where it needs to be, maybe a little warm. 

If you have any thoughts, questions, etc...I'll be around a little bit more this morning :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Holy s.h.i.t., data base error and my HUGE huge huge post just went away. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm really pissed off about that one.


I absolutely hate when that happens!



Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok, as for the 2x4...it would probably "work" but I would buy another light for it  We'll look for a proper 2x2 for you, I'm sure we can get it because I have one
> 
> Or, you get another light....but I think you should get your funds going to ventilation and other things to move you on, don't you?
> 
> As for deficiency. I don't see any, but whenever you want to show us pics and ask about things like that, unplug your LED and turn on another white light and/or use your camera's flash. That pink light of doom is tough to sort out issues with
> 
> Also, deficiency will mostly show itself from the middle of the plant to the top. If you have some yellowing at the very bottom of your plant, don't worry so much because it's probably just a piece that's having the energy stores used up. When the piece gets less green than anything else, you can go ahead and trim it off (if you're in veg obviously). Otherwise, if you're seeing a bit of "yellowing" coming from where all the new growth is at the top, that is NORMAL! That means you're getting some explosive growth out of your lead growth nodes. :aok: The little burn at the tips is usually good, letting you know your food is right where it needs to be, maybe a little warm.
> 
> If you have any thoughts, questions, etc...I'll be around a little bit more this morning :aok:



Awesome. I figured I'd go 3x3 but if you can manage to find a 2x2 I'll be more than happy to get it. My closets ate all 2 foot deep exact lol. And I suppose it could just be out explosive new growth, but seemed like a deficiency. According to the chart on sick plants and problems it looked like either magnesium or nitrogen. More so like nitrogen and it seemed to show in the middle and top. The burn doesn't look like its spread any, so I figured I did perfect. The clawing looks a little better today too. I'll post better pictures in a few minutes


But yes, I'd rather keep the money going to the other stuff lol.

I wonder if they sell tent extensions. That would be nice to just buy a few more feet for the top lol
Although I think that would allow a light leak in the back


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I wonder if they sell tent extensions. That would be nice to just buy a few more feet for the top lol



Gorilla Tent does this, and does this well. Gorilla Tents are basically "the best tent money can buy" .. and it shows....the whole money can buy thing, WOO! They are sure expensive!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorilla-Gro...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41891a198e

My favorite tent is a Sun Hut. Best bang for the buck without a doubt!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This is kind of like the 2x2x7 I use for my drying only tent... this may be the "upgraded" version of my exact tent maybe... It's actually 2.6' x 2.6' x7' 

http://www.lighthousehydro.com/grow-tents/full-mylar-grow-tent-2-6x2-6x7.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yep, here's mine. This seems to be the "old" model: 

http://www.growtentstore.com/lighthouse-hydro-2-6-x-2-6-x-7-grow-tent/

It's kind of retarded, as it zips from the top down, instead of the bottom up. lol.. little quirk, but it works just fine.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> This is kind of like the 2x2x7 I use for my drying only tent... this may be the "upgraded" version of my exact tent maybe... It's actually 2.6' x 2.6' x7'
> 
> http://www.lighthousehydro.com/grow-tents/full-mylar-grow-tent-2-6x2-6x7.html


That other one is expensive lol. I'd get it if I had the cash

I'll be going for the 2nd one. Thanks for the link. I couldn't find one anywhere!


----------



## Kraven

Yup gonna order one similar in size in a few weeks to make my veg/ clone space.


----------



## schoolboy420

There we go. Green pictures haha. 
I tried to hit it from all angles so you are able to see everything going on. Its almost too much for me to keep up with. All the new stalks growing in. I don't know where half of them are coming from lmao!

I've only topped it twice in 3 spots, I think the rest are coming up from the LST work I did earlier on. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429399612096.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429399660091.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429399695179.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429399745570.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429399809372.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

The led light is no joke!

And BTW doc, that is weird that it zips in reverse lol. I'm sure I'd get used to it though.


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> Yup gonna order one similar in size in a few weeks to make my veg/ clone space.


I intend to do the same, eventually. Maybe when my lease is up and I find a different place with better places to grow in


----------



## Kraven

yea, I would not grow if I lived in a lease, landlord just has too many rights and that's a huge security issue to me personally. Good luck man, be safe....safe mojo.


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> yea, I would not grow if I lived in a lease, landlord just has too many rights and that's a huge security issue to me personally. Good luck man, be safe....safe mojo.


Well fortunately, my landlord meets me at my work for rent and that's all I ever see of her. Lol. By law they have to notify 24 hrs before they do anything, so I'd have to dispose of everything, but it would be heartbreaking lmao.

And thanks kraven


----------



## schoolboy420

I know its probably frowned upon, but I was just searching google, and stumbled onto this.

DIY carbon filter.
http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yours...mart-carbon-filter-micro-grows-zen-style.html

What's your thoughts on this, Doc and other readers?

Seems like a cool idea, and I may just try it out before buying a carbon filter. 

Worst case scenario, I'm out 15 bucks and I order what I need from there. 

Ill get the vent system and tent first, of coarse!


----------



## zem

i think that it's too tiny for your op. you need it scaled up to meet the fan cfm


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> i think that it's too tiny for your op. you need it scaled up to meet the fan cfm


Good point! Still a neat idea though, that's for sure.


----------



## zem

you can go the DIY route, but you need to research and do it right the first time. it's mostly the cfm and how big you need it to be that you need figured out. look at whats for sale for your size of fan and you can take the sizes as reference. i'd make it even bigger than the commercial, but thats just me


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> you can go the DIY route, but you need to research and do it right the first time. it's mostly the cfm and how big you need it to be that you need figured out. look at whats for sale for your size of fan and you can take the sizes as reference. i'd make it even bigger than the commercial, but thats just me



Good idea on the sizing. I just wonder how much active carbon I would need. I have a rough idea of how I could go about it.


----------



## MR1

You need a minimum of 40 oz,imo, for a 14 inch long, 8 inch diameter filter with a 1 inch thick wall of carbon  rated at about 435 cfm.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> What's your thoughts on this, Doc and other readers?



:rofl: 

Just buy one :aok:


----------



## zem

lol yeah if you can just buy one, it will save you the trouble, but damn i love diy as long as it does the same job or better than ready made stuff


----------



## MR1

Been using the one I built for about a year now, still going strong. Cost about $50, to refill about $25. Saving money is no laughing matter to me.:fly:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

MR1 said:


> Saving money is no laughing matter to me.:fly:



Then why does that emoticon have such a happy almost "giggly" type face? HMMMM Mr MR1?! (Mr MR1 .. that's hilarious hah  ) 

:rofl: 

I'm full of piss and vinegar today!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Honestly, DIY's are great.. heck, I've made a couple of tutorials for DIY stuff. I just do not use my own DIY stuff anymore. Well, when I'm done these two harv's I will be hah


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Honestly, DIY's are great.. heck, I've made a couple of tutorials for DIY stuff. I just do not use my own DIY stuff anymore. Well, when I'm done these two harv's I will be hah



i know exactly what you mean. i too threw away some things that i made and bought stuff that i didn't need. by taking the diy route, you're surely going to go through trials and errors, but with time, i got better, and make less and less mistakes, and most of the times, make things custom made better than anything in market, and it saves loads of cash.


----------



## MR1

> HMMMM Mr MR1?! (Mr MR1 .. that's hilarious hah  )



Ok Fang, you can call me Mr. MR1, I like that.


----------



## schoolboy420

MR1 said:


> You need a minimum of 40 oz,imo, for a 14 inch long, 8 inch diameter filter with a 1 inch thick wall of carbon  rated at about 435 cfm.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Just buy one :aok:





zem said:


> lol yeah if you can just buy one, it will save you the trouble, but damn i love diy as long as it does the same job or better than ready made stuff


Lol, I'll just buy one. I'm sure I'd mess it up one way or another.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Honestly, DIY's are great.. heck, I've made a couple of tutorials for DIY stuff. I just do not use my own DIY stuff anymore. Well, when I'm done these two harv's I will be hah





zem said:


> i know exactly what you mean. i too threw away some things that i made and bought stuff that i didn't need. by taking the diy route, you're surely going to go through trials and errors, but with time, i got better, and make less and less mistakes, and most of the times, make things custom made better than anything in market, and it saves loads of cash.





I'll just save myself the errors lol. I'll save diy routes for after I have the proper set up.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good call IMO. I think, if you're learning the art of horticulture, it's best to have the best possible to you at the time, at your finger tips. Sure, you could DIY everything and get to it, or you can buy quality stuff and get right into it... either way this "IT" we speak of is the HARDEST part of the whole thing. I think it's beneficial to buy properly right out the gate. I do believe my first grow ever 2 years ago, helps show that proper gear and knowledge attainment will lead to mega victory  :aok: 

Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android chronicles a great adventure with a bit of trial and error. Great results in the end, but you'll see I over nuted them to ****. 

Point being, if I had DIY'd everything, I wouldn't be able to judge my end process correctly in my own mind. Does that make sense? I'll always be wondering; "Man, if I just bought that tent.. maybe I wouldn't have had light leaks / better ventilation / more reflection / etc" or "Damn it, if I bought a true quality 600w setup, I wouldn't have this cheap DIY light that's not putting out the right spectrum or nearly enough lumens." 

Do it right the first time. Because with gaining knowledge you don't always have that choice, but with setting up your room you DO have that choice! Then, DIY's become fun and interesting, you know.. a year down the road. 

Rant over ROFL


----------



## zem

lol DGF i seen people trying t diy a ph/tds meter LMAO. IMO there are some things that are not better when you buy them like the tent. I would never buy a tent. if you might go wrong in building a cabin, then i guess you should buy everything ready and never ever diy anything. this is also the case if you find yourself trying to DIY something like a light or a timer


----------



## MR1

Or you could just build it right the first time lol.


----------



## Kraven

MR1 said:


> Or you could just build it right the first time lol.



I would like to see the filter, be cool if you made a DIY, so we can do it right the first time.


----------



## MR1

Not gonna happen, no more pics.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Good call IMO. I think, if you're learning the art of horticulture, it's best to have the best possible to you at the time, at your finger tips. Sure, you could DIY everything and get to it, or you can buy quality stuff and get right into it... either way this "IT" we speak of is the HARDEST part of the whole thing. I think it's beneficial to buy properly right out the gate. I do believe my first grow ever 2 years ago, helps show that proper gear and knowledge attainment will lead to mega victory  :aok:
> 
> Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android chronicles a great adventure with a bit of trial and error. Great results in the end, but you'll see I over nuted them to ****.
> 
> Point being, if I had DIY'd everything, I wouldn't be able to judge my end process correctly in my own mind. Does that make sense? I'll always be wondering; "Man, if I just bought that tent.. maybe I wouldn't have had light leaks / better ventilation / more reflection / etc" or "Damn it, if I bought a true quality 600w setup, I wouldn't have this cheap DIY light that's not putting out the right spectrum or nearly enough lumens."
> 
> Do it right the first time. Because with gaining knowledge you don't always have that choice, but with setting up your room you DO have that choice! Then, DIY's become fun and interesting, you know.. a year down the road.
> 
> Rant over ROFL



It most certainly does make sense. I will experiment with DIY stuff soon, but I'll wait until I have stuff that works before making something that possibly won't.

I'll check that out tonight, for sure.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> lol DGF i seen people trying t diy a ph/tds meter LMAO. IMO there are some things that are not better when you buy them like the tent. I would never buy a tent. if you might go wrong in building a cabin, then i guess you should buy everything ready and never ever diy anything. this is also the case if you find yourself trying to DIY something like a light or a timer


Lol. Why bother? TDs meters are reasonable, and I think you'd be better off buying a cheapo pH meter/test kit, than to try to make your own. Lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> I would like to see the filter, be cool if you made a DIY, so we can do it right the first time.





MR1 said:


> Not gonna happen, no more pics.


I would too, out of curiosity, but darn the luck.


----------



## schoolboy420

Update time.

I did some more hacking away last night, growth seems a little accelerated since I did that, but my pictures are from last night. And the night before, I pinched the two tallest stalks in attempt to slow growth. It healed too fast to have any noticeable difference.

But I weeded out some of the new stalks that are trying to come in. I was reading on PJs grow and saw him say, multiple times, that he keeps 6-8 and thinks its the best way to go, as far as yield goes. So I snipped the ones that weren't getting much light. I certaintly did a number cleaning up the bottom.

PH is right at 6.1 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429645352064.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429645375753.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429645399135.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429645423838.jpg


----------



## zem

schoolboy420 said:


> Lol. Why bother? TDs meters are reasonable, and I think you'd be better off buying a cheapo pH meter/test kit, than to try to make your own. Lol



yes exactly, i meant that some things are okay to diy others are not, such things like lights or precision instruments


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> yes exactly, i meant that some things are okay to diy others are not, such things like lights or precision instruments


I agree 100%


----------



## schoolboy420

Hey DGF, this is what is inside my shed out back. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429789552084.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429789564794.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol w...t...f.. is that thing?!  hah


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> lol w...t...f.. is that thing?!  hah


It says something about heating on it, and it appears to draw air in or push air out.not quite sure, and it's wired to that thermostat. It was in there when I moved it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Ph from water going in, 6.4. PH of water coming out. 6.6. So my pH is 6.5.

Ppm going in 337, coming out 487, so my ppm is 412

Now for pics. 

The light stems areas are normal right? Or what is wrong? (First pic) 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793052570.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793085334.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793107357.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793121408.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793135964.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429793168728.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything looks good to me.. the only thing I can see is you're growing in soil. Now, that may make you laugh, or some soil people even roll their eyes.....BUT.. every single time I see a soil plant, it seems they claw a bit and just don't look quite as green. I'm not saying your plant doesn't look healthy, I'm saying it looks like it's in soil. HAH.   I mean that with love. 

You can clean out under the canopy in about 5 days from now, just out of a total guess, and only some fans and few nodes....mostly fans. Top areas of the plant seem quite healthy, so that's good. Pretty much always read your plant from the very tops, down through.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Everything looks good to me.. the only thing I can see is you're growing in soil. Now, that may make you laugh, or some soil people even roll their eyes.....BUT.. every single time I see a soil plant, it seems they claw a bit and just don't look quite as green. I'm not saying your plant doesn't look healthy, I'm saying it looks like it's in soil. HAH.   I mean that with love.



LOL! I did laugh at that. And I know, I look at the pictures of yours and compare, and it just seems like I am doing something wrong. If only I could pull it out of the soil and transplant it to DWC!



Dr. Green Fang said:


> You can clean out under the canopy in about 5 days from now, just out of a total guess, and only some fans and few nodes....mostly fans. Top areas of the plant seem quite healthy, so that's good. Pretty much always read your plant from the very tops, down through.



When you say mostly fans, do you mean, mostly fans that I clean out, or save? I need it dumbed down a bit too lol. Every time I go at it with my gardening scissors, I am unsure of what all to get rid of, and if I should even be touching it at all lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I look at the pictures of yours and compare, and it just seems like I am doing something wrong. If only I could pull it out of the soil and transplant it to DWC!



And it's not that you're doing anything wrong.. well.. maybe you DID some wrong things. But now, correction takes more time, because; soil. lol  

Honestly, I try to be careful how I say what I say, because there's people there that ROCK soil!! I mean, "hats off" kind of rock. BUT.... with that said.. 90% of pics I see with issues are in soil.  Your better bet would be out of that soil, into a better soil, I think. 



> When you say mostly fans, do you mean, mostly fans that I clean out, or save? I need it dumbed down a bit too lol. Every time I go at it with my gardening scissors, I am unsure of what all to get rid of, and if I should even be touching it at all lol.



I'll get you a good video later to give you an idea. Basically, you come up close to the main stalk or branch your trimming to clear stuff out. When I say "fans" I mean fan leaves. Cutting all of them would be ignorant, but to leave all of them would be equally ignorant. There's a fine line when it comes to trimming and training, and over time you learn how to maneuver on that line. So, I mostly mean the very little nodes at the absolute bottom, and some of the larger, less good looking fans at the lower 1/3. (not lower 1/2.. less than that) 

Off to work, can't elaborate more yet.. speak soon!  :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> And it's not that you're doing anything wrong.. well.. maybe you DID some wrong things. But now, correction takes more time, because; soil. lol
> 
> Honestly, I try to be careful how I say what I say, because there's people there that ROCK soil!! I mean, "hats off" kind of rock. BUT.... with that said.. 90% of pics I see with issues are in soil.  Your better bet would be out of that soil, into a better soil, I think.


Lol, yeah there's no hiding my wrongs lol. But they are, for the most part, fixed. 

And I know. People have crazy good results in soil. I'll probably go ahead and order some ff light warrior(I believe that's what its called)



Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'll get you a good video later to give you an idea. Basically, you come up close to the main stalk or branch your trimming to clear stuff out. When I say "fans" I mean fan leaves. Cutting all of them would be ignorant, but to leave all of them would be equally ignorant. There's a fine line when it comes to trimming and training, and over time you learn how to maneuver on that line. So, I mostly mean the very little nodes at the absolute bottom, and some of the larger, less good looking fans at the lower 1/3. (not lower 1/2.. less than that)
> 
> Off to work, can't elaborate more yet.. speak soon!  :aok:



I'm not sure why YouTube never comes to my mind anymore.. Lol.

I knew what you meant by fans, I just didn't know what you to do with them, save or cut. 

Have a good day at work. I'm about to go to bed and then wake up for work in about 6 hrs, but I'll be checking back when I wake up.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dgf, I need advice. The light says it covers 3x3. My closet is my only spot I can semi stealthily grow. My 2 ft tent rubs the door. So I can't go past to get the tent you recommended. All I can find.. The best I can find their deminsions are, 48" x24" x72" and 32" x20" x63"

I wanna go with the taller one, but I'm unsure because of light coverage.

I want to order tonight. And I can't find what I need at all. I see 2x2x7 stuff but they are in shops only, not online. And are multiple states away lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Give me time today when I come home from work. If I don't find something then 2 by 4 is just fine.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Give me time today when I come home from work. If I don't find something then 2 by 4 is just fine.


Alright. Thanks Doc. I'm at work now, myself, but I'll keep checking back


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm assuming you didn't find any , so I'll probably just go ahead on the 2x4 when I get home tonigjt


----------



## schoolboy420

> The light 400w coverage is 3x3 at the hight of 24inches, so when you do veg, it can be used in your 2x4 tent successfully. However, I would suggest, if you have more money, you can add a smaller light like 48x3w in it, to cover the corner when do flower.*
> 
> 
> best regards,*
> 
> 
> Tina Chou



That's an email I just got from marshydro


----------



## schoolboy420

Ordering the tent now


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I would just get another 400w and use two man. They daisy chain, and the power usage is VERY minimal. Light your space properly you know? 

So, get another light... exactly like the one you have. Also, get the 2x4. Now, work on settling a strain and get to popping some beans to get your space rockin!  

I got home late, and went right back out to run errands. I would say just got with the 2x4 and expand homie!  Talk about doing it RIGHT now eh? hahaha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

VENTILATION.... get... it!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I would just get another 400w and use two man. They daisy chain, and the power usage is VERY minimal. Light your space properly you know?
> 
> So, get another light... exactly like the one you have. Also, get the 2x4. Now, work on settling a strain and get to popping some beans to get your space rockin!
> 
> I got home late, and went right back out to run errands. I would say just got with the 2x4 and expand homie!  Talk about doing it RIGHT now eh? hahaha


Lol. I still haven't ordered. Work just got crazy busy. I may need to think and reroute, if I go spending 300 more dollars without ventilation, I'm gonna need a bit more for my funeral. Lol my wife would murder me. That or I supposed I could get the tent and keep it in one side, and work on the other light after the vents. Not fully sure, but I'll start thinking on it hard. And it would be pretty great to be getting other beans going. All in all you are pushing me towards my ultimately goal lol. I just gotta remain thinking low key, with my living arrangements.. Landlords and small closets.. Lol.


Dr. Green Fang said:


> VENTILATION.... get... it!


For sure!


----------



## schoolboy420

My main problem is money at this point. I shouldn't be throwing 100 at anything at the moment, but I'm gonna lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

Yep. Thought on it for a whole 5 minutes.. And I'll just continue piecing I together as I go. Lol. Although im debating on buying the tent you linked and figuring out where or how to position it. Idk. Too many options. I'll wait til I get home and bust out my tape measure and figure it out. I'm getting really tempted to just go to home depot on my next day off and get the stuff to build a 2x2x7 box.. Tents are just more convenient though. It'd be hard to move a box if I decided to move this fall.

What I'm gonna do is check back here in a bit, in case you reply and smack some sense into me lol, and then go about everything else, and I'll post my FINAL decision tonight haha


----------



## zem

imo tents are a total waste of money. get a big enough cardboard box for a washer or fridge and just paint it white from the inside and make doors for it with a box cutter. just make sure that the lights and electrical are far from it to avoid fires, but then again, there are so many flammable material in most grow rooms. once you are more settled in your place, you could make it from wood, or plywood or whatever. I still use cardboard for the walls of my different chambers, it's only the doors that i make them wooden. since money is limited, spare it for something that affects your grow more than a tent.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> imo tents are a total waste of money. get a big enough cardboard box for a washer or fridge and just paint it white from the inside and make doors for it with a box cutter. just make sure that the lights and electrical are far from it to avoid fires, but then again, there are so many flammable material in most grow rooms. once you are more settled in your place, you could make it from wood, or plywood or whatever. I still use cardboard for the walls of my different chambers, it's only the doors that i make them wooden. since money is limited, spare it for something that affects your grow more than a tent.



It does seem more logical to just build your own, but I don't have the time or tools to do so at the moment. Lol and I wouldn't trust going the cardboard route. I don't think I'd really need to worry since I'm growing with a 400w LED, but I'd rather be safe than sorry lol.


----------



## zem

ahh how many times have i heard that "cardboard?!" lol Cardboard is 100% opaque, and very well paintable, easy to work with and you can get it for free. i have 3x5 area sectioned completely using cardboard, with a wooden door and shelves. I have a cardboard sink LMAO seriously, my sink is a cardboard box lined with plastic it works so well that i forgot about it being a cardboard. If you see my greenhouse :rofl: it's about the 3rd year now, growing in cardboard rows in flood and drain, and the res below the plants  are 4x500L cardboard res. wait i think i have pics lol


----------



## zem

there... I know it's mind blowing but it's real. A greenhouse hydro system growing tomatoes cukes and peppers. as you see the rows are cardboard and duct tape lined with polyethylene plastic, being flooded and drained... the plants don't mind the cardboard or the cheap system, they only care to get all the nourishment possible. 

View attachment 20150421_174404[1].jpg


View attachment 20150421_174353[1].jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

....don't use cardboard.... 

If you build something, build it correctly. :squint: 


......cardboard... :rofl: 

Ok, you can go back ghetto if you want, but if you do you be on your own my friend hah  I don't get involved in ghetto applications, hence me trying desperately to get you OUT of a ghetto situation. You're just about there, don't fall back now! 


Most important things right now, in order: 

-Tent that fits (or make a space. To do this properly costs MORE than a tent, I freaking promise you.)
-Ventilation (this goes hand in hand with top one.. need these together)
-Light (you can go a bit with loss of reflection from just ONE wall, and be fine. Get another light later) 

Random thought. I built a box once, for $100.00. I bought ALL the stuff at home depot. As a matter of fact, if you go to the end of "Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android" you'll see this box :aok:  I built this just for drying.... It has trays I built with screens I built into them. Small hole in top and bottom, with 1 fan in top to help vent it out. I did so much to this thing, and proudly posted it. Then got warnings from a couple to NOT use it. You see, I didn't consider my wood before I did this because it didn't cross my mind. I ended up using plywood for the walls and wood to make the drawers that had been chemically treated. You see, I bought the cheapest stuff I could, so I could make the best thing I could for the cheapest price. Did it come out good? YEP!!! But as soon as I learned the harmful "off gasing" of the bad wood will leach into the flowers during drying and really make it unhealthy...I realized I was looking at $100.00 of uselessness. 2 years later this thing still stands in my garage doing NOTHING. I ended up doing what I originally wanted to do; I purchased a 2x2x7 tent JUST for drying... $75. It had all the hanging areas, and access and ports for vent or no vent.. however much you want to control.. ALL IN ONE READY TO GO. For $25.00 less and 4 hours less of time. (Yep, it took me 4 hours to build that box)

So here I am right now, considering either buying a larger tent for my two flowering spaces, or building a room. Cheaper to get a tent, as we found out from the "box incident" but more customizable and more options to building a room. I can make it air tight, install a mini split A/C in a newly built wall, etc etc. But you bet your buns, if I do make a room I would cheap out!  

Sure, sinking money into this sucks. Have you already sunk more than I expected? YEP! You took right to this, like a new baby to milk. You're on track, don't get frustrated. Make sound purchases, and keep your wits about you. NO need to hurry! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> ahh how many times have i heard that "cardboard?!" lol Cardboard is 100% opaque, and very well paintable, easy to work with and you can get it for free. i have 3x5 area sectioned completely using cardboard, with a wooden door and shelves. I have a cardboard sink LMAO seriously, my sink is a cardboard box lined with plastic it works so well that i forgot about it being a cardboard. If you see my greenhouse  it's about the 3rd year now, growing in cardboard rows in flood and drain, and the res below the plants are 4x500L cardboard res. wait i think i have pics lol



Hah man.. you are ASKING for issues eh? I do admit, you seem to be "the cardboard king" at this rate hah  

Hats off to you Zem, but I would never recommend cardboard. I used a cardboard box to prop up a plant once. It had a water catch so that it wouldn't get wet, but I DID get moist one day (tent got up to 80% RH) and high RH will make cardboard do the WOBBLE WOBBLE lol!!!!
Needless to say, that one plant fell over during the night. I was 5 weeks into flowering. Nothing major happened, except my epiphany to never use cardboard again.


----------



## zem

DGF you should never use cardboard to prop up a plant :rofl: partition your grow area with it, and just forget that it's there. use it in the right place and it works great. never place it touching floor. in my greenhouse, i had it flooded by rain water so many times, on the floor below my res is a 1" styrofoam the res is holding like a champ under harsh conditions for 3 years now, don't see it going bad anytime soon. i don't see why you would never recommend cardboard to partition a grow area. i have seen nothing but advantages in that domain.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> there... I know it's mind blowing but it's real. A greenhouse hydro system growing tomatoes cukes and peppers. as you see the rows are cardboard and duct tape lined with polyethylene plastic, being flooded and drained... the plants don't mind the cardboard or the cheap system, they only care to get all the nourishment possible.


That is pretty cool, doesn't look nice or anything, but it obviously works for you, and that is all that really matters.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ....don't use cardboard....
> 
> If you build something, build it correctly. :squint:
> 
> 
> ......cardboard... :rofl:
> 
> Ok, you can go back ghetto if you want, but if you do you be on your own my friend hah  I don't get involved in ghetto applications, hence me trying desperately to get you OUT of a ghetto situation. You're just about there, don't fall back now!
> 
> 
> Most important things right now, in order:
> 
> -Tent that fits (or make a space. To do this properly costs MORE than a tent, I freaking promise you.)
> -Ventilation (this goes hand in hand with top one.. need these together)
> -Light (you can go a bit with loss of reflection from just ONE wall, and be fine. Get another light later)
> 
> Random thought. I built a box once, for $100.00. I bought ALL the stuff at home depot. As a matter of fact, if you go to the end of "Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android" you'll see this box :aok:  I built this just for drying.... It has trays I built with screens I built into them. Small hole in top and bottom, with 1 fan in top to help vent it out. I did so much to this thing, and proudly posted it. Then got warnings from a couple to NOT use it. You see, I didn't consider my wood before I did this because it didn't cross my mind. I ended up using plywood for the walls and wood to make the drawers that had been chemically treated. You see, I bought the cheapest stuff I could, so I could make the best thing I could for the cheapest price. Did it come out good? YEP!!! But as soon as I learned the harmful "off gasing" of the bad wood will leach into the flowers during drying and really make it unhealthy...I realized I was looking at $100.00 of uselessness. 2 years later this thing still stands in my garage doing NOTHING. I ended up doing what I originally wanted to do; I purchased a 2x2x7 tent JUST for drying... $75. It had all the hanging areas, and access and ports for vent or no vent.. however much you want to control.. ALL IN ONE READY TO GO. For $25.00 less and 4 hours less of time. (Yep, it took me 4 hours to build that box)
> 
> So here I am right now, considering either buying a larger tent for my two flowering spaces, or building a room. Cheaper to get a tent, as we found out from the "box incident" but more customizable and more options to building a room. I can make it air tight, install a mini split A/C in a newly built wall, etc etc. But you bet your buns, if I do make a room I would cheap out!
> 
> Sure, sinking money into this sucks. Have you already sunk more than I expected? YEP! You took right to this, like a new baby to milk. You're on track, don't get frustrated. Make sound purchases, and keep your wits about you. NO need to hurry! :aok:


Lol I'm not, don't worry. I'm still trying to figure out what to get, tentwise, but unfortunately a few other bills popped in, so I have to wait a few more days and make sure I'm safe to spend the cash lol. I'll reply better later. 8 mins til I gotta be at work lol


----------



## schoolboy420

Glad you took the time to post your adventures on making a box, because I was considering going that route. But I suppose it wouldnt be a good idea. I was also looking into DIY tents, and the ideas I found sounded like they would look terrible. So I am for sure buying another tent.I also started wondering if I were to buy another tent, the exact same as the one I already bought, if I could somehow coming them to make a 2x2x8 lol. I think I could zip them together but I would have to use scissors on the back and something to block the bit of light leak.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I also started wondering ...



Stahp that... 

:aok: :rofl:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Stahp that...
> 
> :aok: :rofl:


Lol. I don't think I could go 8 ft anyways


----------



## schoolboy420

I think regardless, I am going to have to figure out a new spot. There's not really many spots to choose from, unless I put a tent out in the open in a room. I didn't take into account that even with my two foot tent I can only open the door on the side with the tent.. Overlapping sliding doors. So I may just go for the 3x3 for now. Still debating it


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright.. I measured distance, from the highest top to the light. It measured in at 16" from the light. So removed one clip and I have it 18.5" from the top. I am going to do some finagling to raise the light even more. I have a few (safe) ideas in mind. 

Another update.. After adjusting the light, I chopped it down to 8 stalks, I may even remove one more, which certainly did some cleaning out. 

Now here's the pictures. I'm sure I didn't, but I hope I didn't go overboard. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968724435.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968751108.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968772090.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968786068.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968814668.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1429968829530.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dude....dude...

That... looks.. AWESOME!! 

You get an A+ :banana:
No lies, 100% great job. Keep it at 8 right now. As far as height, I'm finding these Mars to not be QUITE as powerful as I anticipated. Bad thing? Absolutely not, just learning. I'm able to keep it 10" from my closests top... not a bit of bleaching. I would stop worrying about height in that veg tent with that plant and light for a while. I'd say you're SAFE to go closer to 14" or even a little less.. but let's put your "safe number" to like 14" :aok: 

Seriously, great work on the cutting. Notice the shape you're working on now?! Great job on getting pics of top, angle, side etc. You've improved 200% in this thread from start to finish!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Now.. this is soil, and I could never fully understand it  (clawing) So, let's see. I'm almost positive that plant will need transplant after it recovers from the cutting you did. The "clawing" down is either over water or root binding. I've found, in my last parts of soil experiments that 99% of the time it just wanted a larger home. 

Let's get it a REAL good final pot to transplant it in, cool beans?  That won't be much cost, so don't fear!!!! haahaha But I would transplant as soon as you could. I think she's ready for her final home pot officially :aok: 
You want one with REAL GOOD AERATION in the root zone. I've heard people swear by Smart Pots, and since you watch this thing like a hawk I think you'd do realllll good in one! Let's get you a BIG one hah... I mean, not too big though. I'll research it up. But anyways, Smart Pots require more watering, but this means you get more "wet  / dry cycles" out of your medium. MJ loves that!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Dude....dude...
> 
> That... looks.. AWESOME!!
> 
> You get an A+ :banana:
> No lies, 100% great job.
> 
> 
> Seriously, great work on the cutting. Notice the shape you're working on now?! Great job on getting pics of top, angle, side etc. You've improved 200% in this thread from start to finish!



Thank you! I definitely see the shape.

I figured I was going overboard with pictures, but I want it to be viewed as closely to how I can see it as possible. I usually snap about 10 pictures when I am wanting to update here, and I usually select 3-5. Lol. 

And I've only improved because of your help. You somehow sparked my motivation to really get moving on solid ground. Not to mention, you've given me solid advice since your very first post.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> Keep it at 8 right now. As far as height, I'm finding these Mars to not be QUITE as powerful as I anticipated. Bad thing? Absolutely not, just learning. I'm able to keep it 10" from my closests top... not a bit of bleaching. I would stop worrying about height in that veg tent with that plant and light for a while. I'd say you're SAFE to go closer to 14" or even a little less.. but let's put your "safe number" to like 14" :aok:



Lol sounds great. I believe their website says 18-24" in veg, and 12-16" in flower. And if what I have read is correct, the distance seems to mostly be about the mixture in the spectrum. 

I'm still don't fully understand, and I'm probably off on this, but when it says 90°/120° I start imagining different color light beams (strategically)shining at different angles, and they mix to form more different spectrums at different heights. It makes since in my head, whether that is accurate or not lol. 

I intended to stick to their guidelines on light height for veg and flower. I assume they have done testing on their lights to know what's best.

But your experience definitely will keep me from stressing on the height so bad lol. I'm still in a rush for a tent, but I feel less pressure now lmao.

Speaking of a tent. I'm still actively looking. I thought I found the closest thing to perfect I could find. 
It is, 36x20x64. 

Downsides, obviously, that's even farther from the 7' you recommend. And I was thinking to myself, well this tent is around 70 bucks, I'll just buy it, and hope like hell I can contain the plant in it, and if not, buy another one later..

But the other downside caught me at last minute.. It wasn't made from mylar, it said aluminum foil.. 

I've read a lot to avoid it because of hot spots. 

I'll link it in just a minute. I may just go the 3x3x6 route.




Dr. Green Fang said:


> Now.. this is soil, and I could never fully understand it  (clawing) So, let's see. I'm almost positive that plant will need transplant after it recovers from the cutting you did. The "clawing" down is either over water or root binding. I've found, in my last parts of soil experiments that 99% of the time it just wanted a larger home.
> 
> Let's get it a REAL good final pot to transplant it in, cool beans?  That won't be much cost, so don't fear!!!! haahaha But I would transplant as soon as you could. I think she's ready for her final home pot officially :aok:
> You want one with REAL GOOD AERATION in the root zone. I've heard people swear by Smart Pots, and since you watch this thing like a hawk I think you'd do realllll good in one! Let's get you a BIG one hah... I mean, not too big though. I'll research it up. But anyways, Smart Pots require more watering, but this means you get more "wet  / dry cycles" out of your medium. MJ loves that!



I think root binding is the answer. I said before that the pot had no size on it, and that my guess was 1.5-2 gal, and I'm really starting to lean towards it being 1gal. I had actually looked underneath the pot to see if I had any roots sticking out, and I sure do. 

I've also been looking at more soil too. So I'll probably just go ahead and get a 5 gal smart pot and some FF Light warrior. And I can mix that and my ocean forest like I've seen that a bunch of people are doing.

Then I need to get my tent, ventilation stuff, and some flowering nutes, because I'm getting really ready for the flip.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I figured I was going overboard with pictures, but I want it to be viewed as closely to how I can see it as possible. I usually snap about 10 pictures when I am wanting to update here, and I usually select 3-5. Lol.



You can never go overboard with pics :aok: And I like the "photographer mentality" you're having with the approach. Good stuff  



> Lol sounds great. I believe their website says 18-24" in veg, and 12-16" in flower. And if what I have read is correct, the distance seems to mostly be about the mixture in the spectrum. I still don't fully understand, and I'm probably off on this, but when it says 90°/120° I start imagining different color light beams (strategically)shining at different angles, and they mix to form more different spectrums at different heights. It makes since in my head, whether that is accurate or not lol.



You are correct, and I have not vegged from young too much with them yet. But yes, it's all about the "blending" of the proper spectrum... I think there's still a bit of wiggle room with the Mars. 



> I assume they have done testing on their lights to know what's best.



The chinese don't usually grow, if I'm correct. All their testing, is with meters and checking peoples logs that purchase their stuff. PJ may know more about this than I but this is my thought process currently :aok: 



> It is, 36x20x64.



*No.*



> It wasn't made from mylar, it said aluminum foil



What the FAWK?! Runnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, Aluminum is good for cooking on the grill.....that's it. :rofl: 



> I may just go the 3x3x6 route.



*No.*...not with LED's and if so, you're going to grow very small plants and train like crazy. I wish PJ would dip in here.. I may chime him in and see if he could help on this part. 



> I'm really starting to lean towards it being 1gal.



Yeah, that's tiny. Transplant asap.. I'd say 36-48 hours from the time you trimmed, earliest you should do it. It may be fine to do immediately...I believe I trim my plants down when I transplant yeah! Sorry, stoner moment. And then, I almost didn't say "stoner moment" because I was typing in a public forum....then realized it was a weed forum...so now wrote all those freaking words. I'm still writing them.....

.....stop me.... 



:rofl: :rofl: 




> I've also been looking at more soil too. So I'll probably just go ahead and get a 5 gal smart pot and some FF Light warrior. And I can mix that and my ocean forest like I've seen that a bunch of people are doing.
> 
> Then I need to get my tent, ventilation stuff, and some flowering nutes, because I'm getting really ready for the flip.



Yeah, sounding about right. Ventilation man, you need that so badly.. and a new tent. Shoot!!!! Tell the wife to get out the "emergency funds" and get to it!! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Funny...just saw your "air holes" (bwahhahahaha) on the bottom of that *cough* .... pot. 

 Ohhh I'm razin' the sheet out of you! :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

:banana::cool2::farm:


----------



## Grower13

nice LST........ 
:48:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You can never go overboard with pics :aok: And I like the "photographer mentality" you're having with the approach. Good stuff




Lol, truth be told, overboard or not, I am still going picture crazy. Haha.








Dr. Green Fang said:


> But yes, it's all about the "blending" of the proper spectrum... I think there's still a bit of wiggle room with the Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> The chinese don't usually grow, if I'm correct. All their testing, is with meters and checking peoples logs that purchase their stuff.



Ah, I see, that would make sense.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> *No.*
> 
> 
> 
> What the FAWK?! Runnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, Aluminum is good for cooking on the grill.....that's it. :rofl:



My thoughts exactly!





Dr. Green Fang said:


> *No.*...not with LED's and if so, you're going to grow very small plants and train like crazy.



True.. I really wish I could find a 2x2x7.





Dr. Green Fang;930list!
Yeah said:


> No worries. Soil and smart pot are on their way. Smart pot will be here tomorrow, I'm not too sure when my soil will get here, but regardless
> 
> 
> Ventilation is high on my list!


----------



## schoolboy420

Grower13 said:


> nice LST........
> :48:





Kravenhead said:


> :banana::cool2::farm:


Thanks G13 and Kraven


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Funny...just saw your "air holes" (bwahhahahaha) on the bottom of that *cough* .... pot.
> 
> Ohhh I'm razin' the sheet out of you! :rofl:


Lol I went a bit overboard. The pot didn't have drainage holes at all.. So I thought. So I punctures a bunch of holes. And then I discovered the 3 holes that needed mmi


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No no no... you went a bit UNDERboard! 

That's not nearly enough aeration


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Or should I say, it's not quite enough... "nearly" wouldn't be proper, as you do have enough....technically

The pots ment for growing *real* stuff have nice holes on the bottom, like the one in the picture. BUT, let's get you in a Smart Pot I think. Tons of Aeration, and since it will dry out faster, you'll have to water a bit more... which you will enjoy on such a small op and the fact you like to touch your girl  

View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (2 of 24).JPG


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> No no no... you went a bit UNDERboard!
> 
> That's not nearly enough aeration


Lol you should see the bottom of the pot. I punctured quite a few holes in the bottom as well.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Or should I say, it's not quite enough... "nearly" wouldn't be proper, as you do have enough....technically
> 
> The pots ment for growing *real* stuff have nice holes on the bottom, like the one in the picture. BUT, let's get you in a Smart Pot I think. Tons of Aeration, and since it will dry out faster, you'll have to water a bit more... which you will enjoy on such a small op and the fact you like to touch your girl


Lol. My smart pot says it delivered so I am assuming my wife hid it inside. She likes doing that to mess with me. Now I'm just waiting on a new bag of soil


And yes I do like touching my girl. So that will be a little more fun haha


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm still racking up mega searches on Google, amazon, and eBay trying to find my perfect tent I'm having a lot of trouble. Only one I can find is that one you linked from gorilla. And I can't really shell out 200+ on another tent lol. Without tent I'm looking at 150-200 bucks just to finish out. Lol. Have you by chance stumbled across any others, DGF?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wait, why didn't you go wit the 2 x 4 again? 

If you did that, you can just section it off until you get your second light (down the road) 

Sorry I haven't been able to dedicate a bit more time to helping, I've been a bit out of sorts lately


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait, why didn't you go wit the 2 x 4 again?
> 
> If you did that, you can just section it off until you get your second light (down the road)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to dedicate a bit more time to helping, I've been a bit out of sorts lately


I suppose I could do that. How would I section it off though? I was starting to debate making an extension myself for my tent. I know you'd disagree with that idea though lmao. 

I guess I could go the 2x4 route and use some windshield reflectors to section it off. I was thinking about getting some pipes and connectors and building an extension for the top and using those for the inside and finding black material for the outside. I think I could swing it without light leaks and without looking ghetto as hell lol. But like I said, I know you'll disagree so I'll avoid it lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yep.. go 2 x 4 tent, over ghetto setup ....


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yep.. go 2 x 4 tent, over ghetto setup ....


Lol. Will do. How would you recommend dividing it?


----------



## schoolboy420

I left one question unanswered. I started thinking again the 2x4 because I need to keep it confined to my closet, and I am unsure if I can get a 2x4 in there and still be able to use my closet at all. Its plenty wide but if it goes over the half point then there will be no supports for shelves or the hanging rod.


----------



## schoolboy420

And people come over fairly often and I can't have something out in the open for their curiosity.


----------



## schoolboy420

I'll add more on this later. I'm at work lol


----------



## schoolboy420

I foresee myself to look for a new place this fall, when my lease is up. Sometging with walk in closets lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol, yeah it will probably take up your whole closet... I wouldn't intend on using it for other things, that's for sure. 

Remember, you're either ready for this, or you're not. There's no in between  :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Oh, I am ready for it. I'm just more limited than I thought. Idk. I'm probably just going to have to go for the 2.5 by 2.5 that you linked a while back, I believe you said you have one.


----------



## schoolboy420

I'll have to keep it as low key as possible, until my lease is up and I can move to a place that will cause a lot less limiting. 

Funny thing is, we almost moved into a place that had 2 basements. One of which was a lot smaller, and it would've been an awesome spot to have a grow room. Too bad I didn't jump on that. I didn't realize 4 months later I'd decide to toss a seed into some soil. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> I didn't realize 4 months later I'd decide to toss a seed into some soil. Lol





:rofl: :aok: 


And yeah, I have a Lighthouse tent. I believe it's 2.5 x 2.5 x 7. If you go over 2, let me know and I'll start linking things. But for 2, it seems you're only REAL bet is the Gorilla or the 2x4 but that eliminates your other side of closet. I wouldn't even consider really using it even with a 2x2 man. You'll want ventilation stuff in there too and maybe nutrient stuff. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## schoolboy420

I have an open space to the left of the tent and weird enough, there's a hole behind the tent for easy access to shower pipes, and I could easily vent out of that. 

But yes, I'll probably go with the lighthouse tent, even though, I believe that would make it to where my closet door won't shut over it. 

I really wish I could afford the gorilla, the size is perfect. I've been trying to piece cash together, but since my last string of purchases, its been one thing after another coming up and zapping my funds.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

That tent is SO expensive. Everyone swears by how good they are though. And you can get "extensions" for the top to physically zip on and add more height if you wanted, beyond the 7'.


----------



## schoolboy420

Oh I know.they seem crazy, but they're for sure out of my range right now


----------



## schoolboy420

My soil is in. So I'll be transplanting tonight.


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. Transplant complete. Now to make sure my water is PH'ed and add water. And adjust my light. I haven't measured but I think there is now about 14" between the tops and the LED. I have an idea for how I'll adjust it, it should add a few more inches of distance.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430373793271.jpg

I would say it was time for the transplant. Lol. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430373860541.jpg

And sorry doc, I had no better option at the store, than to go ghetto on the drip tray LMAO. Its an aluminum baking dish. No worries, its temporary, and at least its reflective haha

On the bright side, I am into a 5 gallon smart pot.

And I just went ahead and ordered more of the Ocean Forest to go ahead and up my nitrogen levels and keep me from having to add nutes for 2 more weeks. I get nervous when I add nutes. LOL. I have a bad history with nute burn...

Now, I need to find a tent and get my vent system and get it all set up, and get set to flower. The sooner the better. I'm itching to get switched to DWC and I'm thinking Holy Grail Kush, maybe even Critical Kush too. 
[emoji2]


----------



## zem

I know that i may be repeating myself, but I find it not smart to limit your grow area just because you cannot buy a tent. A tent serves the plant no more than to make reflective walls and keep light out. You can do that in 1001 ways for much cheaper if you know what you're doing.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> I know that i may be repeating myself, but I find it not smart to limit your grow area just because you cannot buy a tent. A tent serves the plant no more than to make reflective walls and keep light out. You can do that in 1001 ways for much cheaper if you know what you're doing.


I'm open to suggestions, if you have any. I wouldn't feel safe using cardboard though. 

If I could find a perfect tent, I wouldn't even consider going another route. It's just more convenient to buy a tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If I could find a perfect tent, I wouldn't even consider going another route. It's just more convenient to buy a tent.



Especially when you're just starting and running out of time for more space as it is :aok:


----------



## zem

i get it, a tent is far easier, but you are tight on budget. i made boxes with plywood many times, build a frame and close it with plywood. I used to place a black curtain over the doors from the outside. I finally resorted to thick wood for doors and shelves, cardboard for all the sectioning walls. I like it for the ease to cut in it, to paint it, and to glue it. I use an old metallic water pipe as my rail. If you are not a handy person with tools, I can imagine how such a job can turn into a nightmare. Back when I started, a grow tent was not common, and I didn't know better than drilling in a wall, and i spent a lot on diy. I totally get what DGF is saying, i am only saying that if you have no budget for a tent, with some effort, you can save a good sum. Think of how to build a frame for that space, and the rest is easy. you can also use drywall gypsum boards for cheap. if you have a 90degree corner already in the room, think of making a single pole for a diagonally opposite 90 degree angle, from that pole, you place 2 perpendicular walls to form a rectangular closed space... I know dgf is thinking "nooo" lol and i don't know your handyman capabilities so he may or may not be right... cheers to you and to DGF


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> i get it, a tent is far easier, but you are tight on budget. i made boxes with plywood many times, build a frame and close it with plywood. I used to place a black curtain over the doors from the outside. I finally resorted to thick wood for doors and shelves, cardboard for all the sectioning walls. I like it for the ease to cut in it, to paint it, and to glue it. I use an old metallic water pipe as my rail. If you are not a handy person with tools, I can imagine how such a job can turn into a nightmare. Back when I started, a grow tent was not common, and I didn't know better than drilling in a wall, and i spent a lot on diy. I totally get what DGF is saying, i am only saying that if you have no budget for a tent, with some effort, you can save a good sum. Think of how to build a frame for that space, and the rest is easy. you can also use drywall gypsum boards for cheap. if you have a 90degree corner already in the room, think of making a single pole for a diagonally opposite 90 degree angle, from that pole, you place 2 perpendicular walls to form a rectangular closed space... I know dgf is thinking "nooo" lol and i don't know your handyman capabilities so he may or may not be right... cheers to you and to DGF


Lol. Well I'm not super handy. Far from advanced. I'd say I'm still consider my self a beginner in that field. I'm sure I could pull it off. If I had the tools lol. I have the basic equipment at the moment. Hammer, nails, screwdrivers, Allen wrenches, and some other wrenches. No drill or any wood cutting device lol.

I'll be thinking into it though


----------



## zem

with no wood cutting tool, you can go with dry wall. it is cut using a simple box cutter, and you can build a frame using the cheap galvanized iron that are specially made for gypsum board installation. it's basically, screw the metal to the wall, cut the boards to size, and screw them directly to the iron. it only gets hard when you want to build a ceiling because you would need a helping hand to hold the board, but for a simple wall, it's quite simple. you would still need the shears that cut the galvanized iron rods, hope this helps


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> with no wood cutting tool, you can go with dry wall. it is cut using a simple box cutter, and you can build a frame using the cheap galvanized iron that are specially made for gypsum board installation. it's basically, screw the metal to the wall, cut the boards to size, and screw them directly to the iron. it only gets hard when you want to build a ceiling because you would need a helping hand to hold the board, but for a simple wall, it's quite simple. you would still need the shears that cut the galvanized iron rods, hope this helps


That seems pretty genius,and fool proof. And I could either paint it white or line I with mylar. Which I would go the mylar route. The only things I could being tricky would ve hanging my light, getting it ready for vents and making a door. But I think doing a door would be fairly easy. Little door henges and cut to shape. 

I don't think DGF could argue too much about dry wall. [emoji2] but I don't want to lose his help either lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes I can.. :rofl: 

You're not going to lose my help, but I think you should get a tent for a plethora of reasons. ESPECIALLY if you're MOVING sometime


----------



## zem

on the contrary, building a proper lightproof door is the hard part lol. actually, i now use a ready made door with its frame. the devil is in the details and not in screwing a drywall. could you salvage an old door from scraps or so? cutting a vent in gypsum is easy. i would rather paint than mylar. a 1.5-2" pipe as a rail just make sure it's holding on something solid and not just gypsum. I don't know how this will go... when you're done with it, you either curse me with you white gypsum stained face or you thank me for the nice smooth idea LMAO I prefer the 2nd


----------



## Rosebud

I use cheap white shower curtains in the shed and they work great. I like the better air circulation than i could get in a tent and I had a hard time keeping the temp down..just my 2cents.


----------



## zem

schoolboy, i remembered you today as i was taking pics, check this out, the cfl hangers 

View attachment 20150501_021636[1].jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yes I can.. :rofl:
> 
> You're not going to lose my help, but I think you should get a tent for a plethora of reasons. ESPECIALLY if you're MOVING sometime


Lol. Somehow I knew that was gonna be the first thing you'd say. Just when I think you wouldn't disagree hahaha. I'm mostly wanting something temporary. If I could shell out the cash for the 2x2.5 from gorilla.

There may be a change of plans, a smarter one, on moving. Were probably gonna stay put and bandage up my credit and save for another year to put a down payment on a house and ditch renting entirely.

But I'd still rather keep it compact.


----------



## schoolboy420

I'll reply to everything else in a few hrs, still at work LOL


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> on the contrary, building a proper lightproof door is the hard part lol. actually, i now use a ready made door with its frame. the devil is in the details and not in screwing a drywall. could you salvage an old door from scraps or so? cutting a vent in gypsum is easy. i would rather paint than mylar. a 1.5-2" pipe as a rail just make sure it's holding on something solid and not just gypsum. I don't know how this will go... when you're done with it, you either curse me with you white gypsum stained face or you thank me for the nice smooth idea LMAO I prefer the 2nd


Lol. I may just give it a go. I didn't think into the light proof part.  I was thinking some sort of black cloth and Velcro on the outside. But I'm not too sure how wrll that would work lol. I'll do some brainstorming and option weighing, along with a trip to the hardware store on my next day off, and then I will figure up some ideas on which route I will go(tent or box). If I go the box route it will be because of my confidence in all parts of the build, and to manage to keep it low key, and as far from ghetto as possible lol. I don't want anything that if stumbled upon wouldn't be a dead giveaway. Landlords don't really have any business in my house unless there is a problem( or reason and 24hr notice), and as much as I'd hate to, I would definitely do something about it in the 24 hr time.

But anyways. I'll keep notes of what I would need, and I'll look at my options. I'll probably go the mylar route, it would be easier to paint it for sure, but I'd rather put the extra work in to maximize reflectivity.


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> I use cheap white shower curtains in the shed and they work great. I like the better air circulation than i could get in a tent and I had a hard time keeping the temp down..just my 2cents.


I thought about using my shed. It would be perfect. A few pages back is a picture of some odd heating or cooling device that's already in there, and there is a thermostat in it. It makes me wonder what the landlords were using that shed for(they were the previous tenants).

But I'd be nervous about that for this simple reason of living in town, and on a busier street, that cops patrol frequently. I don't live in a bad town, but its a small town, and 1/4 of a mile down the road from where all the drugs are in this town lol. 

Although my hours of operation, outside of work, would be 2am-10am so during the earlier points I would be pretty off the grid from neighbors and traffic.

That seems like it would be a great idea though. I imagine, if I did decide to use the shed, I would probably just stick a bigger tent inside it lol.

Fortunately, temps haven't even been a slight problem for me. The highest temp I've seen in the last week was around 75°,  and that's without having a proper ventilation setup. I just have one of my tents breathe holes open and a small cheapo fan blowing hot air out the top. I'm loving this LED. My only downside on it is the distance it has to have.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> schoolboy, i remembered you today as i was taking pics, check this out, the cfl hangers


Ah hah! You are the king of DIY lol! Thats pretty smart, I'd copy that idea if I didn't switch to LED lol. Maybe I'll borrow the idea later for another "early stage" box


----------



## schoolboy420

Now for a brief update(I'll try hard to make it short)

Last night the distance between the tops and the light was 15", today, 14" looks like the transplant didn't slow her down any, and the extra nitrogen from the added Ocean Forest seems appreciated. Now, I see some burns on the new tips, I'm hoping that is just minor, but I'll be watching it to make sure. Cross your fingers, because I'm going to need more water jugs now. I have 2 & a half gallons on standby, and with the rule of thumb 3x the container size, I'm going to need quite a bit more water. 

I also adjusted the light. I took a pic of how I rearranged the chain to give me extra room. I basically doubled up the each of the 4 chains, and I looped each chain around the nearest top support bar. I expected to gain 1-2" but I got 4" more

My tops are now 18" away. I have to say, the pressure is on for getting a tent or building a box quickly. If it continues growing at the rate of 1" per day, then I'm gonna be back in the same boat in 4 days.. I can feel the clock ticking.. 

Alright.. So much for keeping this short lol. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471582848.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471630261.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471715932.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471730223.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471744272.jpg


----------



## schoolboy420

Sorry, I forgot to include this one. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430471823544.jpg


----------



## zem

i would worry more about the irregularities in leaf color, if it is a burn or a deficiency, it is not that mild as it might seem to you, if left unchecked, it can go downhill in no time.
you might want a cfl cloning chamber in winter when temps are low.


----------



## Rosebud

She is getting really hungry. Can you get some worm castings and topdress with those or guano. Or just some quick N?


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> i would worry more about the irregularities in leaf color, if it is a burn or a deficiency, it is not that mild as it might seem to you, if left unchecked, it can go downhill in no time.
> you might want a cfl cloning chamber in winter when temps are low.



I'll be looking closely, and getting more water on standby. The lime green is darker than the pictures show BTW, it just came out looking that way for some odd reason, I believe its the flash.

I'm fairly positive on it being a touch of burn. I didn't really get a good picture of that, I'll go snap one real quick and upload it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> She is getting really hungry. Can you get some worm castings and topdress with those or guano. Or just some quick N?


I just transplanted(26-28hrs ago) from a 1.5gal container to a 5gal container and I used fox farms ocean forest. It has all that good stuff in there. I have some grow big ready. If you think I should add some, I will. I fed a light dose about 3 or 4 nights ago and I didn't think it was quite enough.


----------



## Rosebud

See, that is what I get when i come in and just look at the pictures, so sorry i hadn't read further back.  You are absolutely right, she will be fine now.  Good job.  :doh::giggle:


----------



## schoolboy420

Rosebud said:


> See, that is what I get when i come in and just look at the pictures, so sorry i hadn't read further back.  You are absolutely right, she will be fine now.  Good job.  :doh::giggle:


Lol! Awesome. You had me worried that I needed to feed a little more haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> and with the rule of thumb 3x the container size, I'm going to need quite a bit more water.



Haven't read it all, but I must interject. I never, ever, used that much water...unless I was flushing. THEN, water 3x the container. Beyond that, you want to soak the medium until a little bit comes out the bottom. :aok: (Best of my knowledge though....non-soil guy etc)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If it continues growing at the rate of 1" per day



A healthy plant, with a REAL good home (smart pot now good one..) will do 1" a day, everyday, until the roots find the pot and start to wrap around.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Haven't read it all, but I must interject. I never, ever, used that much water...unless I was flushing. THEN, water 3x the container. Beyond that, you want to soak the medium until a little bit comes out the bottom. :aok: (Best of my knowledge though....non-soil guy etc)


Woops, I should've been more specific. That's what I meant. I'm nervous bout the new growth having some nute burn on the tips and not having enough water to flush properly, if I need to. Lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> A healthy plant, with a REAL good home (smart pot now good one..) will do 1" a day, everyday, until the roots find the pot and start to wrap around.


Uh oh, I better get that ball rolling then. She's outgrowing her tent too fast!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Great job man on getting the right equipment to grow! Plant looks amazing from back at the start, we have all been there. Good luck on the grow can't wait to see your end happiness shown here. greenest mojo to u


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> Great job man on getting the right equipment to grow! Plant looks amazing from back at the start, we have all been there. Good luck on the grow can't wait to see your end happiness shown here. greenest mojo to u


Thank you very much!


----------



## N.E.wguy

no ty u! all your thread posts will help new growers and old for years. lots of info in here!  gl buddy lookin amazing


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. Now for some crap news..

My landlords are wanting to come by to change the air filter.. They shouldnt need to go anywhere other than the living room to do so. So with that being said, I'm still paranoid. So I'm thinking, the day they come over I am going to put her in a box and carry the box out to my shed. And since I won't be 100% on the time they are coming, it could ve out their in the dark for a few hours. I normally keep it 24/0, do you think a few hours of dark will hurt anything?

I'm running a bunch of a what ifs through my head right now, and it's making me severely nervous.

Jeez I wish I wasn't stuck renting right now.


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> no ty u! all your thread posts will help new growers and old for years. lots of info in here!  gl buddy lookin amazing


That is very true, well assuming anyone will not ant to sit and read the 100 pages this will turn into lmao!


----------



## N.E.wguy

schoolboy420 said:


> Alright. Now for some crap news..
> 
> My landlords are wanting to come by to change the air filter.. They shouldnt need to go anywhere other than the living room to do so. So with that being said, I'm still paranoid. So I'm thinking, the day they come over I am going to put her in a box and carry the box out to my shed. And since I won't be 100% on the time they are coming, it could ve out their in the dark for a few hours. I normally keep it 24/0, do you think a few hours of dark will hurt anything?



been thru this, have never moved plants due to it. if i was in full flower i'd refuse access but in veg i break it all down and put em in a cabinet in area of inspection no issue. i had 6 od and 6 id and just tarped the od hid the veg id and had no issues for a ins inspection


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> been thru this, have never moved plants due to it. if i was in full flower i'd refuse access but in veg i break it all down and put em in a cabinet in area of inspection no issue. i had 6 od and 6 id and just tarped the od hid the veg id and had no issues for a ins inspection


Well that's good. I'll probably still stick her down in a box and carry her on out, just to play it safe. I just hope the few hours of dark won't hurt anything


----------



## N.E.wguy

imo a few in dark is no issue in veg. i have issues with to much light in blom no a issue in veg imo


----------



## schoolboy420

N.E.wguy said:


> imo a few in dark is no issue in veg. i have issues with to much light in blom no a issue in veg imo


I figured it wouldn't be a big deal


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Think about when peoples power goes out in the winter...like me LOL

Few hours of darkness will do NOTHING. 24+ hours... I'd worry. But 8 hours or less and you should be golden. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Think about when peoples power goes out in the winter...like me LOL
> 
> Few hours of darkness will do NOTHING. 24+ hours... I'd worry. But 8 hours or less and you should be golden. :aok:


Awesome. 2 saying the same thing is reassuring lol. 

That would suck if the power went out, especially during flower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's happened for over 12 hours to me before... I have generators that I WILL hook up if 24 hours without power occurs, which has in years past.. but haven't had to yet.   

Definitely put stuff away... make it EASY to tell there's nothing going on there. These are the reasons I wouldn't be able to have built a box. If you build into your space, you can not easily remove it, but at least with a tent you can break that down in 10 darn minutes. 

Creating your own space is EPIC and a fun process. I'm going to be partaking in that soon myself. Framing, drywall, white paint, built in Mini Split A/C etc etc. But, I own my home, and this area is away from my main area, so I'm situational.  

Break stuff down, and take a nice breath and think about it.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's happened for over 12 hours to me before... I have generators that I WILL hook up if 24 hours without power occurs, which has in years past.. but haven't had to yet.
> 
> Definitely put stuff away... make it EASY to tell there's nothing going on there. These are the reasons I wouldn't be able to have built a box. If you build into your space, you can not easily remove it, but at least with a tent you can break that down in 10 darn minutes.
> 
> Creating your own space is EPIC and a fun process. I'm going to be partaking in that soon myself. Framing, drywall, white paint, built in Mini Split A/C etc etc. But, I own my home, and this area is away from my main area, so I'm situational.
> 
> Break stuff down, and take a nice breath and think about it.


Yeah, this definitely pushes me away from the idea of building a box lol. Glad you brought that up, I didn't even think about that. Well time to get ready for a tent. What do you suppose I could section it off with? Zem said cardboard, and with it being led, I'm not too opposed, but I may just separate with windshield reflectors. Idk

And that would suck!! Id be screwed. I should probably look into a generator lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You can partition it with a slew of various things. Cardboard with Mylar wrapped and taped on may be your best bet. Just remember, after you get ventilation and tent, that... you can save up another $170 and get another light! Then, you can run two plants in a 2x4... 

Why in tarnation is it so impossible to find a 2x2x7 I sure don't know. Maybe your best bet is to use the shed until you move? Or just get a 2x4. Hopefully, you check specs on whatever one...


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You can partition it with a slew of various things. Cardboard with Mylar wrapped and taped on may be your best bet. Just remember, after you get ventilation and tent, that... you can save up another $170 and get another light! Then, you can run two plants in a 2x4...
> 
> Why in tarnation is it so impossible to find a 2x2x7 I sure don't know. Maybe your best bet is to use the shed until you move? Or just get a 2x4. Hopefully, you check specs on whatever one...


I know! Google only pulls up a shop in California that has one for 90-100 but they haven't responded to my emails on if they will ship or not. I don't think they will. It would be awesome if they did.

I was thinking cardboard wrapped in mylar.. Whether it be emergency blanket or a few windshield reflectors cut and glued/taped. I also wonder if I would be able to either switch bars or take out a few to make it 24x24. It probably wouldn't work out as well as my mind thinks lol. 

But yes! Definitely, more lights and more plants.

BTW, the last time I was at Walmart I was scouting out some supplies and taking mental notes on tubs to use for your DIY dwc set up.  I'm really looking forward to going that route


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No, do NOT mess with the integrity of the internal structure of your tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, I remember getting excited going in Walmart, looking at pumps and totes :rofl: 

It's an ODD excitement! hah


----------



## zem

Hey there schoolboy  I think that the windshield reflectors with mylar is hard to put in place, i imagine it will be all duct tape and not neat, you would be cutting and taping, the sort of things newbies go into. Even though cardboard might sound like the cheapest crappiest way to do it, if you do it right, it is neat and easy. all you need is a neat frame to screw and glue the cardboard, thats how i do it, i use the awesome invention of PVA glue, just thin it a little with wanter and a brush and paint it to the frame, then i screw the cardboard with tiny 1/4" screws just to hold it, after the pva dries, this bond becomes unbreakable. If I have some gaps that have light leaks, I just use pva with paper strips glued to the cardboard, i paint black from the outside, white from inside, it becomes like a neat plastered corner lol I don't understand why you would prefer mylar glued to it rather than simply painting it white? The thing is, I work in renovation and waterproofing as profession, and find the DIY easy and cheap, if done right, you can save most of your money for equipment. i don't consider myself cheap at all, looking into my equipment, i have HPS and fluros, timers and pumps, wiring and plugs, dehumidifier, etc... all are high quality stuff, that dehumidifier, runs about 4 months/year 24/7, for 7-8 years, never had to do a thing other than simply wash the air filter, and it still produces the same amounts of water as when it was new. i was able to get them because i save wherever i can and put my money on things that matter for the plants' health


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> No, do NOT mess with the integrity of the internal structure of your tent. [emoji14]


Roger that lol


Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hah, I remember getting excited going in Walmart, looking at pumps and totes :rofl:
> 
> It's an ODD excitement! hah


It really is an odd excitement. But it happens lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> Hey there schoolboy  I think that the windshield reflectors with mylar is hard to put in place, i imagine it will be all duct tape and not neat, you would be cutting and taping, the sort of things newbies go into. Even though cardboard might sound like the cheapest crappiest way to do it, if you do it right, it is neat and easy. all you need is a neat frame to screw and glue the cardboard, thats how i do it, i use the awesome invention of PVA glue, just thin it a little with wanter and a brush and paint it to the frame, then i screw the cardboard with tiny 1/4" screws just to hold it, after the pva dries, this bond becomes unbreakable. If I have some gaps that have light leaks, I just use pva with paper strips glued to the cardboard, i paint black from the outside, white from inside, it becomes like a neat plastered corner lol I don't understand why you would prefer mylar glued to it rather than simply painting it white? The thing is, I work in renovation and waterproofing as profession, and find the DIY easy and cheap, if done right, you can save most of your money for equipment. i don't consider myself cheap at all, looking into my equipment, i have HPS and fluros, timers and pumps, wiring and plugs, dehumidifier, etc... all are high quality stuff, that dehumidifier, runs about 4 months/year 24/7, for 7-8 years, never had to do a thing other than simply wash the air filter, and it still produces the same amounts of water as when it was new. i was able to get them because i save wherever i can and put my money on things that matter for the plants' health



I'll take that advice. I just assumed windshield deflectors would be easier than emergency blanket mylar. When I used that stuff for my first little grow space, it took quite awhile to try to keep it wrinkle free, and it still wasn't fully wrinkle free. I just wanted to avoid hot spots. I'm sure I'll weigh the options when I get the tent in. Regardless, I'll take your advice on the frame and PVA glue. And paper to cover light leaks. Seems like a good idea. 

I'd never call you cheap. I myself am cheap lol. I'm all about saving a dollar


----------



## schoolboy420

16" from tops to the LED. 

I can say I'm loving this smart pot thus far. Surprisingly, I still haven't had to water since the transplant. And she seems to also be loving it. She's looking healthier than ever, but there seems to be a bit of tacoing going on with the leaves. I can't quite remember what the cause of that is, but I will look it up on here. 


I pulled her out of the tent for some better pictures. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729834718.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729848278.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729857561.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729875665.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729905129.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729921089.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1430729930480.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I think she's looking MUCH better :aok:

Sometimes, you get slight tacoing and "rising" of the leaves when they really start to bite into their nutes! The leaves will SURGE up to the light (direction). 

I'm not great with soil (as I've mentioned) but to me, that plant looks like it's doing much much better!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I think she's looking MUCH better :aok:
> 
> Sometimes, you get slight tacoing and "rising" of the leaves when they really start to bite into their nutes! The leaves will SURGE up to the light (direction).
> 
> I'm not great with soil (as I've mentioned) but to me, that plant looks like it's doing much much better!


Thanks! And I know. Its absolutely crazy watching this thing grow. Its a completely different ball game than my other grow LOL. And its a huge improvement from when this started out on here. 

That makes sense, as well, but to be safe I'll try to keep a close eye on it for any signs of deficiency, humidity, or heat problems.

I need to hurry and get everything I need. I want to flip her into flower ASAP and get the show started.

Were talking about moving again this fall, so I may just finish her out, and hang around here soaking up knowledge while I wait for the move. I want to move for the simply reason of needing bigger grow space.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I would assume she's ready to flip. How tall is she? Definitely get moving on the tent and vent... (I'm a broken record... but why is this record still spinning? lol Go sell a kidney and buy your stuff!)


----------



## zem

nice  take care not to be late for the flip 12/12, i heard that under LEDs you flip significantly earlier and might need some more thinning


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, I would assume she's ready to flip. How tall is she? Definitely get moving on the tent and vent... (I'm a broken record... but why is this record still spinning? lol Go sell a kidney and buy your stuff!)


Lol roger that, I just popped out my kidney with a butter knife, now I'll sell it on craigslist. Haha and I'm in a bit of a bind at the moment, I should have some leeway this week or weekend. 

I'm not fully sure on her height, I'll measure in just a few minutes and find out.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> nice  take care not to be late for the flip 12/12, i heard that under LEDs you flip significantly earlier and might need some more thinning


Roger that. I didn't know there was ever better times to flip. I just always assumed that once sex was shown, it was about gauging what finishing height you were aiming for. 

 I plan on doing a little more thinning out, very soon though. Just a touch though, I'm no gonna go overboard


----------



## zem

schoolboy420 said:


> Roger that. I didn't know there was ever better times to flip. I just always assumed that once sex was shown, it was about gauging what finishing height you were aiming for.
> 
> I plan on doing a little more thinning out, very soon though. Just a touch though, I'm no gonna go overboard



i have no idea how to thin it, and i definitely would like to know, so i'll just wait for DGF and any other LED grower to tell us  ahhh how nice to see you get right on track, green mojo for the flowering :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> i have no idea how to thin it, and i definitely would like to know, so i'll just wait for DGF and any other LED grower to tell us  ahhh how nice to see you get right on track, green mojo for the flowering :aok:


Thanks, I'll need it. Glad to have your 2 cents anytime and to have you in my audience lol

Well, I read on some of PJs stuff, and he said to keep it 6-8 stalks. I have 8, but 2 are lower than the other 6, so I figured I'd probably just weed those out, maybe remove a few of the lower fan leaves, not sure though on that one. I'm still iffy about removing stuff lol


----------



## MR1

Looking good schoolboy, your doing a good job, keep it up man. :fly:


----------



## schoolboy420

MR1 said:


> Looking good schoolboy, your doing a good job, keep it up man. :fly:


Thanks mr1.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Don't cut if you have 8 and only 1 plant! PJ's techniques are for multiple plants closer together. :aok: 

LST the sh!t out of that plant now. Bring the 4-6 "main" stalks that are all (pretty well) even, down so they will be in line with the bottom 2 branches. DON'T LST the bottom 2 branches. This will buy you space and widen you out. Thin out ONLY stuff that will not make it to the top of the canopy. At this stage, it's just some various little "sucker branches"...nothing major! Maybe some fan leaves.. yeah, probably some fan leaves. When you LST, just be careful not to break the branch, though that's fine too in essence. That's Super Cropping, BUT, not what you want to really do yet... I mean you can, but nvm.. for now, LST those 4.. cut their height in about 1/2 :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Don't cut if you have 8 and only 1 plant! PJ's techniques are for multiple plants closer together. :aok:
> 
> LST the sh!t out of that plant now. Bring the 4-6 "main" stalks that are all (pretty well) even, down so they will be in line with the bottom 2 branches. DON'T LST the bottom 2 branches. This will buy you space and widen you out. Thin out ONLY stuff that will not make it to the top of the canopy. At this stage, it's just some various little "sucker branches"...nothing major! Maybe some fan leaves.. yeah, probably some fan leaves. When you LST, just be careful not to break the branch, though that's fine too in essence. That's Super Cropping, BUT, not what you want to really do yet... I mean you can, but nvm.. for now, LST those 4.. cut their height in about 1/2 :aok:


Aye aye captain. I have legit garden ties lol so I'll do this without bent paper clips lol. Thanks for informing me, I reckon I didn't take multiple plants into account


----------



## schoolboy420

Idk guys. The more and more I think about the landlords coming, the more and more I feel the need to call it quits, and start up again after I move. I'm starting to think its quite a risk I am taking. I don't have a carbon filter in, and its in veg and stinking already. I'm completely torn on hiding it and going rapid fire on it, or just pulling the plug because the timing isn't right. I think I need to pull the plug and save myself from potential trouble.. But I really don't want to stop because I've poured so much time and effort in, and god knows you have too DGF! I'm not fully sure when they are coming. They've already said they were going to, and technically them saying that is the notice right? So for all I know they could show up in 5 mins(highly doubtful)

We all know the major downsides if I pull the plug. I mean, I guess if I do pull the plug, I'd come back better than ever in a few months. DWC, and have everything o at least everything set in motion and a starting tent and led already, and everything still really. I'll just be starting where I'm at now.

Idk. 

This really sucks, I am not going to lie.

Thoughts, ideas, and concerns are definitely welcome. Nothing is set in stone yet as far as pulling the plug or not goes.


----------



## schoolboy420

If I go rapid fire, I'd be switching to 12/12 in what I have as soon as the landlords are gone, training it down and hoping I can contain it, but even then, it probably wouldn't be too doable. This is the first time in 8 months that they have needed to even come over. So regardless, after they left I would be kicking my *** for calling it quits, or I'd probably be left alone until it was finished. 

That or I could transfer everything over to my in-laws house. And let them keep half of the finished product, still get to go and be hands on and tell them what to do when I can't be hands on. 

My state just needs to jump on board with some of the other states already. One plant shouldn't be as big of a deal as it has to be right now!


----------



## schoolboy420

Of coarse, whether I pull the plug or not, I will still be online. Id need to keep my brain full, and fill it even more, not to mention keep on some grow journals.


----------



## schoolboy420

It's just between being in a pinch on funds at the moment and them, I'm just really thinking into if I should even continue further. 
Sorry I know I'm rambling on this, but its consuming my thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> and god knows you have too DGF!



Bah, you've learned and will always have the knowledge so "oh well" there...

As far as pulling the plug, I honestly probably can't and shouldn't say anything on this matter. I think this is something you and your wife are possibly going to hash out. Personally, I don't know what I'd do. I mean, I would probably set it up in some closet or some space I ABSOLUTELY KNOW the landlord shouldn't be going into. There's SOME areas and aspects of a home that remain absolutely private no matter if landlord is coming or not. Also, yeah, you've come a long way and she's certainly trained pretty nice from it.. also, I look at it like "man, this girl should REALLY get a chance to finish since she's been through so much and is in such good shape" ... 

See? I shouldn't say anything. My mine would find a way for you to keep on going. And no, don't even get your in laws involved! Bad idea IMO. I'd personally kill it first LOL. 

Yeah, you're stuck in a pickle. It's amazing they don't just let you know and stick to that plan. Meh... things......


----------



## Kraven

Doc, I'm sorry to interject after you have spent so much time but.... the FREEDOM to grow is a beautiful thing man.....just sayin'


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Bah, you've learned and will always have the knowledge so "oh well" there...
> 
> As far as pulling the plug, I honestly probably can't and shouldn't say anything on this matter. I think this is something you and your wife are possibly going to hash out. Personally, I don't know what I'd do. I mean, I would probably set it up in some closet or some space I ABSOLUTELY KNOW the landlord shouldn't be going into. There's SOME areas and aspects of a home that remain absolutely private no matter if landlord is coming or not. Also, yeah, you've come a long way and she's certainly trained pretty nice from it.. also, I look at it like "man, this girl should REALLY get a chance to finish since she's been through so much and is in such good shape" ...
> 
> See? I shouldn't say anything. My mine would find a way for you to keep on going. And no, don't even get your in laws involved! Bad idea IMO. I'd personally kill it first LOL.
> 
> Yeah, you're stuck in a pickle. It's amazing they don't just let you know and stick to that plant. Meh... things......


Lol the in-laws are great. I know most people don't get along well with theirs, but I'm lucky haha.

I really don't want to, and with all its been through and where it's at now I find it really hard to end it. I've been trying to rack my brain for a way to just carry it all out to the shed, but there's some odds and ends they left in the top of it. And in my brain I'm thinking it would be my luck they would need something from in there for some dumb reason. I have bad luck lol. 

And nah, I posted it for opinions. I'm half half on the subject.


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> Doc, I'm sorry to interject after you have spent so much time but.... the FREEDOM to grow is a beautiful thing man.....just sayin'


You're lucky! Lol not fully sure what you're getting at, but I'm assuming you live in a legal state or mmj state


----------



## blowinthatloud

wow that sucks to have to think about pulling the plug after all your hard work, hopefully you can get it worked out an continue. good luck! BtL


----------



## schoolboy420

blowinthatloud said:


> wow that sucks to have to think about pulling the plug after all your hard work, hopefully you can get it worked out an continue. good luck! BtL


Thanks. I'll need the luck


----------



## schoolboy420

Alright. I came to a conclusion.

Im just going to offer my in-laws to finish it out, and tell them they can BORROW my equipment, but I'll want everything and I mean everything back at harvest. They can keep the bud. And I'll help them with it. Sweet deal for them. If they don't want to, then unfortunately, it will be cut up and disposed of. 

It will kill me to go that route, I'd rather let it get a finish, and them taking over is the only way that's going to happen. 

I've just been thinking hard on it for the past 12 hrs or more, really for days, but I've done my major, super stoned, super deep thinking all day. I've got a lot of things lining up for me at the moment. Promotions in my job, that will turn into a quick step to running my workplace on my own. Not to mention, I'm working on rebuilding my credit, so I can BUY and not rent. But most importantly, my wife only works for a little extra spending money, and by that, I mean maybe 10 hrs a week. I work all the hours, and with the main occupation of my landlord and me have a wife and baby to think about, I think I'd be a fool to continue in this house. With that being said, this was solely my decision, I think my wife is actually a bit aggravated at the idea of me aborting the mission, especially with how far in I am on this, and how much time and money I've spent on this, but I gotta call the shots as I best see fit, right?

Huge thank you to DGF for all the help, it wasn't a waste in the slightest, my friend. Although, you won't get to see the fruits of out labor, but you've helped me tremendously and shared great knowledge with me that I will carry with me in all my future grows. Thanks for pushing me onto my feet with this.

Also thanks to Rosebud, Kravenhead, blowinthatloud, newguy, and everyone else that has posted on here or even read any of this.


No worries guys, I'm not going anywhere, this is just going to free my nights up to hang in your journals. Thanks for all the time you guys have put in on this, especially you Doc, sorry we didn't get to see this to the end. (I feel like this grow became just as much yours as it was mine)

But, I promise, next grow will be spectacular. I'll be planning DWC, and most likely holy grail kush, through attitude seedbank. I'll be stocking up my supplies in preparation too. I can't wait to get back to growing again. So since I can't now and I can't learn hands on, I will grow and learn through you all and your journals. 

Its been a fun ride thus far, that's for sure![emoji3]


If all goes well, I'll be back in business in September or October. And that will happen, as long as I am not stuck get for another year long lease!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wait.....if the in laws take the plant, won't you mostly care for it? How far away are the in-laws? 

Also, hey man.. it's your life, and if you feel you're making the right decisions, then who am I or anyone else to tell you otherwise. Just don't chop it.. send it to me LOL!!!! I'll finish the darn thing!!! hahahah  

Ohhhh well. Knowledge majorly gained on your part, and shared with the community. It's a win no matter what. Cheers man :aok:


----------



## Kraven

What I meant schoolboy was that freedom is the important thing, you know your situation and your risk. If you think you can get by then all means carry on, but if there is even a 1% chance this could get you in a jam, then walk away and grow another day because FREEDOM is the most important thing. I already said that I thought you were taking a risk growing in a rented space unless you knew for sure that if your grow was detected it would be cool. Just my two cents.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait.....if the in laws take the plant, won't you mostly care for it? How far away are the in-laws?
> 
> Also, hey man.. it's your life, and if you feel you're making the right decisions, then who am I or anyone else to tell you otherwise. Just don't chop it.. send it to me LOL!!!! I'll finish the darn thing!!! hahahah
> 
> Ohhhh well. Knowledge majorly gained on your part, and shared with the community. It's a win no matter what. Cheers man :aok:



Lol the in-laws live a few blocks away. My mother in law has a bit of green thumb when it comes to her yard, she grows flowers and vegetables, so i don't think shell need much help. Hell, if you lived somewhat near by, I would arrange that.

And that's very true


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> What I meant schoolboy was that freedom is the important thing, you know your situation and your risk. If you think you can get by then all means carry on, but if there is even a 1% chance this could get you in a jam, then walk away and grow another day because FREEDOM is the most important thing. I already said that I thought you were taking a risk growing in a rented space unless you knew for sure that if your grow was detected it would be cool. Just my two cents.


Yep, and you were right to say so. Its just all not worth the risk at the moment lol.


----------



## zem

hey schoolboy my laptop died typing ftom cell grrrr... anyway i can tell you that the landlords cannot force themselves into the house within 5 minutes you can simply refuse it. however if they told you that they are going to come then you can either remove it or wait for them to confirm that they are then you can agree on appointment with them after say a day or 2 and just remove everything. one thing i dont get is why would you throw your equipment? They can comr in your house but if you just put em in boxes they dont have the right to open them...


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> hey schoolboy my laptop died typing ftom cell grrrr... anyway i can tell you that the landlords cannot force themselves into the house within 5 minutes you can simply refuse it. however if they told you that they are going to come then you can either remove it or wait for them to confirm that they are then you can agree on appointment with them after say a day or 2 and just remove everything. one thing i dont get is why would you throw your equipment? They can comr in your house but if you just put em in boxes they dont have the right to open them...


Lol I am most certainly not ditching my equipment. You either read that wrong or I typed it wrong or in a way that way unclear. Id let my in-laws borrow everything to finish her out, if they take over, but I will get everything back.

They said they would be by in the next few days. I'm not 100% on when, or if they intend to get back ahold of me and tell me exactly when. But I figure since they said they would be, that they would have the right to since it's been over 24 hrs. I'm not sure if by law they have to say exactly when or not.

And I know your frustration BTW, I'm always on here on my phone, and I couldn't tell you how many times my phone has died in my last sentence lol


----------



## schoolboy420

My main concern is the smell making them call cops or inspect furthet


----------



## zem

you know better. i feel lost without a laptop... it is such a necessity to me the phone does nothing to replace it  in my case im the type with 100 open tabs doing research videos and lots of stuff. my forefinger feels sore from the damn touch screen i actually switched to the middle one :rofl:


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> you know better. i feel lost without a laptop... it is such a necessity to me the phone does nothing to replace it  in my case im the type with 100 open tabs doing research videos and lots of stuff. my forefinger feels sore from the damn touch screen i actually switched to the middle one :rofl:


I swore I replied to this.. Guess not. 

Lol that's sounds like me. Except I usually do everything on my phone. My laptop is down, I have a bad history of breaking laptops, so I just use my phone and keep my distance from my wife's LOL.


----------



## schoolboy420

Well, she is up and running still. I need to water her tonight. Its painful to let her go, and I really really badly want to avoid it. But I'm sure it's coming. My in-laws never gave an answer on if they would take over. Maybe they would be fine holding her for a few days though. I'll keep updated on the route I go. I have to do something though, it can't be in the house when the landlords come. The smell is too strong. I smell it when I come in, and its on the complete opposite end of the house, and the air filter they are wanting to change is smack dab in the middle of the two rooms I could have it in. There's really just no way around it. 

My brain tells me to be smart and ditch it while I have my freedom and my heart says NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## schoolboy420

My main concern really lies with them not wanting pets and they let mine slide, and over the winter he left some stains in the carpet(he would stand outside when I let him out and refuse to go in the snow, and he would wait til we weren't paying attention to sneak off and do his business elsewhere in the house). And I need to get the cleaners in. I'm just worried about the smell from the plant, and them seeing the carpet and wanting to see the condition of the carpet in the rooms and then them REALLY smelling it.


----------



## zem

im sorry to tell you that, but if you are exhausting inside your home and can smell they would probably smell it more. we are used and we like the smell unlike many non smokers. another sad fact that you MIGHT run into is that most people talk a lot and then chicken out and wont take any risks to do a favor. for a single harvest they might just let you down i hope not. your case sounds like is not good for those plants... im afraid that i tossing it and laying back might be the right thing.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> im sorry to tell you that, but if you are exhausting inside your home and can smell they would probably smell it more. we are used and we like the smell unlike many non smokers. another sad fact that you MIGHT run into is that most people talk a lot and then chicken out and wont take any risks to do a favor. for a single harvest they might just let you down i hope not. your case sounds like is not good for those plants... im afraid that i tossing it and laying back might be the right thing.


Yeah, that's no joke at all about the smell thing. I suppose I'll listen to myself and you and go ahead and end it before I change my mind again! Lol. I'm going to be so anxious to get back to growing that's its going to drive me insane.

And you're probably right about the "talk alot" part. It would've really been doing them the favor anyways. I was going to tell them to keep what grew in. I would just want to sample it with them and watch it grow ha


----------



## zem

cant you somehow call the landlord find an excuse to make sure if he still plans to come or something? but then again what if he shows up in the middle of your next grow or the one after... hmmm... nop sorry i cant fimd a way where i wpuld have kept them so sorry for this opinion im only being honest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

.....if she's so stinky in veg, I wonder how she is in flower...


DAMN IT MAN!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> .....if she's so stinky in veg, I wonder how she is in flower...
> 
> 
> DAMN IT MAN! [emoji14]


Right!? This is torturing me.


----------



## schoolboy420

zem said:


> cant you somehow call the landlord find an excuse to make sure if he still plans to come or something? but then again what if he shows up in the middle of your next grow or the one after... hmmm... nop sorry i cant fimd a way where i wpuld have kept them so sorry for this opinion im only being honest.


Lol. I thought about calling and asking if they just wanted me to put the air filter in, but they are really strict on not wanting us to touch anything in the house. 

Its just all in all not worth the risk, even though I feel like it is lmao


----------



## Kraven

Dude, what are you thinking man. I don't know where you hang your hat, but I do know where ever that is... your bound to get in more trouble with weed than any other drug. I sure hope everything turns out well for you bro.


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> Dude, what are you thinking man. I don't know where you hang your hat, but I do know where ever that is... your bound to get in more trouble with weed than any other drug. I sure hope everything turns out well for you bro.


Yep, and I'm in one of the harsher states. I'll give ya a huge hint. Corn lmao. I don't mind sharing the location to that extent, its out the door tomorrow am

And thanks kraven.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It is a sad day for MJ  

RIP little lady.


----------



## Kraven

Takes finger out....pokes Doc in the eye.... you my good sir would have felt really bad if you had convinced schoolboy to keep it and he got popped.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey hey, I'm not convincing anything! haha.. I'm just as bummed as all others that it doesn't go to the end, that's all. No more, no less. 

I'm 100% with do it when you feel safest! :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Just ribbin' ya Doc


----------



## zem

it is the right decision given his circumstances  i was right in a way when i said "who knows what might happen in a shoolboy420 thread" really who knows  anyway schoolboy, you learned what it takes and have the equipment. i suggest that you box all you equipment safely and prepare to use them in the right circumstances


----------



## Kraven

I agree Zem, it did look sketchy at best. Schoolboy will be free to grow another day...All I could think of was man the charges he would catch if things went sideways....people who are not legal get on here and they get complacent....the legal peeps can do what they want, the rest of us...well nothing has changed for us.


----------



## frankgrimes

sucks about the grow man  what did ya think of the mars LED before ya had to take things down?


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It is a sad day for MJ
> 
> RIP little lady.


Yep its a very sad day. I got off work, looked at it, and my eyes popped out of my head. I watered her a few days ago, and I have been trying to avoid any and all contact possible to somewhat detach myself a bit.

But WOW the growth! I was shocked and I instantly felt like keeping it. So I did what I needed to do..

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1431242570430.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1431242593924.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1431242629045.jpg


.. And that would be grab my phone to snap some final pictures. And quickly cut her down to keep myself from changing my mind and potentially paying quite a price for doing so.

And I gotta admit, when my wife gasped at what I was doing when I started, I fully regretted it, and felt almost like I was removing my own limbs as I continued on.

RIP-she was a strong one And its a shame I couldn't finish her out. Its going to kill me wondering what she would've looked like in flower,and what she would've tasted like.. And don't even get me started on the thought of how much she would've produced.


----------



## MR1

Yeah looks looks like she was enjoying life. To bad but you do what you have to right.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You did what you felt you were required to do. 

I have to say, DAMN, she was trained WELL! Look at that lower split you had going and how clean your under skirt was. You, sir, get an A... ok? You get an A for listening and learning so freaking well mate. You will reap those rewards of knowledge attainment, soon enough my friend.. 

...soon enough..



> And don't even get me started on the thought of how much she would've produced.



If I had to guess, it looks like she was gearing up to give you 3-6 wholes. Depending on many factors.


----------



## Kraven

Yea SB, that would have been hard for me to chop to bro, she looked good and you were cooking her just right. You have not lost the knowledge, you just lost a bit of pot...plus when you get back to it, you will be better, have a successful start and by this stage next time she will be twice the girl this one would have ever been.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, now you can have your room ready before it's too late, next time. :aok: Let's look to the future. 

Move the FUNK out..asap!!


----------



## frankgrimes

honestly ya its always better to take it down then deal with the consequences! i once moved a massive scrog from my small basement suite in the middle of the night to a safe spot when a sudden inspection arose and after i moved it back had some other mishaps and had to take it down anyway   but its all better than the man coming in and taking it and then sending you to con college haha!


----------



## zem

frankgrimes said:


> honestly ya its always better to take it down then deal with the consequences! i once moved a massive scrog from my small basement suite in the middle of the night to a safe spot when a sudden inspection arose and after i moved it back had some other mishaps and had to take it down anyway   but its all better than the man coming in and taking it and then sending you to con college haha!



lol yeah once happened in an apartment i owned they asked for building inspection the sort to see if anything had been changed in the sectioning of the homes, i chose to move them in mid flowering at night to another place where i hung the light above them with no venting and i handwatered them till the end must have lost 2/3 the yield it sucked i took precautions hoping this never happens again


----------



## frankgrimes

zem said:


> lol yeah once happened in an apartment i owned they asked for building inspection the sort to see if anything had been changed in the sectioning of the homes, i chose to move them in mid flowering at night to another place where i hung the light above them with no venting and i handwatered them till the end must have lost 2/3 the yield it sucked i took precautions hoping this never happens again




 ya i had the same issue basically ended up with what i feel was about a third of what i should have gotten and then i had to hook up my buddy for letting me keep it at his spot for a bit ... needless to say it was the best run ive ever had. also taught  me a lesson that a few smaller plants are alot easier to hide than one giant **********. but i just loves me a good scrog!


----------



## schoolboy420

frankgrimes said:


> sucks about the grow man  what did ya think of the mars LED before ya had to take things down?


Sorry, I wasn't ignoring you(or anyone), I fell asleep in mid reply LOL.

Dude, I went from CFLs to this light, and within days it was mind blowing. I am so glad I listened to DGF and got it. The website says to keep it 18-24 inches from the tops during veg, but I was in a 2x2x4 tent, and I quickly ran out of room. And I noticed that when it got closer than 14" the thing started going into rapid growth. Seemed bushier and just like it got massive in a few days. 

Now it says 12-16" I believe for flower, and its a full spectrum light good for veg and flower, and the led lenses are in different angles, so the height depends on the spectrum your plant is receiving.

Check out DGFs current journal for the mars II's results. 

With that being said, I don't foresee myself to grow with an hps or anything but LED in the future.


----------



## schoolboy420

MR1 said:


> Yeah looks looks like she was enjoying life. To bad but you do what you have to right.


Yep, it sure does suck. It does take a heap of worry off of me though, that's for sure.

The funeral is tomorrow(technically today) at 4:20pm, you know what to bring


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You did what you felt you were required to do.
> 
> I have to say, DAMN, she was trained WELL! Look at that lower split you had going and how clean your under skirt was. You, sir, get an A... ok? You get an A for listening and learning so freaking well mate. You will reap those rewards of knowledge attainment, soon enough my friend..
> 
> ...soon enough..
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, it looks like she was gearing up to give you 3-6 wholes. Depending on many factors.



Yep, she was trained pretty well. At the last watering, I had actually trimmed up the lower stuff a little better. The in-laws said for sure they wanted her, and I waited 3 days and decided to chop it since they obviously weren't in a hurry.. I also started thinking about how I'd handle my led being broken.. And I don't think they would have liked me saying they had to buy me another. Lol. The can grow their own from seed if they truly want, and I'll help them if they do.

Enough rambling on them..

Thank you for all of your teachings [emoji3] 
I can't wait to grow again!

And by 3-6 wholes do you mean ounces?(seems like that's obviously what you were saying lol)


----------



## schoolboy420

Kravenhead said:


> Yea SB, that would have been hard for me to chop to bro, she looked good and you were cooking her just right. You have not lost the knowledge, you just lost a bit of pot...plus when you get back to it, you will be better, have a successful start and by this stage next time she will be twice the girl this one would have ever been.


Oh it was very hard. Lol. My wife was for it until I cut it. And then she chewed me out for "wasting money and time" but she shut up when I reminded her nothing else needed tossed. Lol. 

I do believe my next grow will be great, even though I fully intend to start the next one in DWC, which will be completely new to me. I hope you will show up in that grow journal too!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, now you can have your room ready before it's too late, next time. :aok: Let's look to the future.
> 
> Move the FUNK out..asap!!


FOR SURE! I already have my wife on board with moving.  Now I just gotta make sure I have a minimum of 1500(2000 possibly) in my account in September, so I can move to a different place with landlords that have a different occupation lol. My credits not in the shape to go get a home loan. I made too many stupid choices between the ages of 18-20.


----------



## schoolboy420

frankgrimes said:


> honestly ya its always better to take it down then deal with the consequences! i once moved a massive scrog from my small basement suite in the middle of the night to a safe spot when a sudden inspection arose and after i moved it back had some other mishaps and had to take it down anyway   but its all better than the man coming in and taking it and then sending you to con college haha!


CON COLLEGE! Lol I like that. But yeah, that's no joke. Certainly better to undo a few months of work than to pay with a 6-12month MINIMUM stay in a place with metal toilets lol. Not to mention the mark on the record.

I imagine that would suck lol.


----------



## schoolboy420

What blows the most right now, is a good little harvest would save me some cash for the moveout lol. 

I would say all in all, I smoke maybe 2g in a week(very estimated because I rarely smoke alone) and my wife is up to about 12-14g a week lol. I'm buying a half oz every week. Decently priced though, $125. A year ago I would've paid 200-220 for a half. But the quality of what I am getting isn't quite what I was getting a couple months ago. But it beats going through someone that goes through someone and waiting hours for a few grams lol


----------



## frankgrimes

you said it man metal toilets are no good haha. glad to hear you are happy with LED's! i made the switch a few years back and i dont think ill ever be going back either.


----------



## schoolboy420

frankgrimes said:


> you said it man metal toilets are no good haha. glad to hear you are happy with LED's! i made the switch a few years back and i dont think ill ever be going back either.


Lol. I've only been near the metal toilets for 2 days, and I don't intend to spend anymore time with 'em haha. 

And yep, they are quite neat, that's for sure. Only downer is the purpleish pinkisk color you see when you snap photos. Its not as bad to the naked eye, but cameras on the other hand.. If I wanted decent pictures to upload here, I had to drag her out of the tent. DGF Bought some glasses that eliminates that, and I believe he puts em over his camera too, and it looks like regular lighting. They seem pretty cool, but I can't remember what they are called. I just know they are pricey, but it would probably be worth it. 

It never hurt my eyes or anything being under the light for long periods, but it did drive me up the wall at how yellow everything was for a few minutes after zipping the tent back up lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Now it says 12-16" I believe for flower, and its a full spectrum light good for veg and flower, and the led lenses are in different angles, so the height depends on the spectrum your plant is receiving



Pffft, look at YOU go! Mate, if you read the beginning of this journal, and your last journals... and now what you're saying.. hahaha, night and day. Good one! :aok: 



> And by 3-6 wholes do you mean ounces?(seems like that's obviously what you were saying lol)



Yep  



> My wife was for it until I cut it. And then she chewed me out for "wasting money and time"



Bwahahhahaha!!



> I fully intend to start the next one in DWC, which will be completely new to me. I hope you will show up in that grow journal too!



If I'm around, I'm there for ya Schooly! :aok: 



> My credits not in the shape to go get a home loan. I made too many stupid choices between the ages of 18-20.



I'm almost 33 years old, and just now recovering from my 18-20 year old STUPID choices. We live, we grow, we learn, we love. 



> you said it man metal toilets are no good haha. glad to hear you are happy with LED's! i made the switch a few years back and i dont think ill ever be going back either.



I also, will not be going back to HPS :aok:  Love the LED's



> If I wanted decent pictures to upload here, I had to drag her out of the tent



Get another (simple CFL) light in there for when you take pictures! Turn the LED off, take pics with CFL on, then boom.. back to it :aok: Or, just turn the light off, and use your cameras flash. This is what I do. I used to take pics in HPS lighting, because I could edit that out in Lightroom on the computer after. But this pink sh!t... DAMN! lol Can not seem to edit that out of pics 



> DGF Bought some glasses that eliminates that, and I believe he puts em over his camera too, and it looks like regular lighting. They seem pretty cool, but I can't remember what they are called. I just know they are pricey, but it would probably be worth it.



Hah, yeah I did those pics mostly to show people it's 100% correction  Now, I just take pics with the flash or another light. They are called Method 7's and are $80. 



> It never hurt my eyes or anything being under the light for long periods, but it did drive me up the wall at how yellow everything was for a few minutes after zipping the tent back up lol



Yeah, it's quite intense looking away after looking in the pink for awhile. It's rather comical though after a few minutes of looking into the room, the light turns into "white light" ... I start to question if they are even working right. Well, I did for the first few days of noticing this, but found out my eyes were just attenuating.


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Pffft, look at YOU go! Mate, if you read the beginning of this journal, and your last journals... and now what you're saying.. hahaha, night and day. Good one! :aok: .


 I had some excellent help! 





Dr. Green Fang said:


> If I'm around, I'm there for ya Schooly! :aok:



Well, if all goes as planned, I'll be back at it in September or October, so I really hope you are still around!





Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm almost 33 years old, and just now recovering from my 18-20 year old STUPID choices. We live, we grow, we learn, we love.



That's no joke lol. Fortunately, my only debt outside of medical is down from 5,000 to 1,500, medical debt is only a slight mark, but even those are under 5,000. So I should be in good shape before long.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> I also, will not be going back to HPS :aok:  Love the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> Get another (simple CFL) light in there for when you take pictures! Turn the LED off, take pics with CFL on, then boom.. back to it :aok: Or, just turn the light off, and use your cameras flash. This is what I do. I used to take pics in HPS lighting, because I could edit that out in Lightroom on the computer after. But this pink sh!t... DAMN! lol Can not seem to edit that out of pics
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, yeah I did those pics mostly to show people it's 100% correction  Now, I just take pics with the flash or another light. They are called Method 7's and are $80.




Method 7s, I knew there was a number 7 involved. Lol. 


And yep, I was turning em off and using flash, but they still would be a bit fuzzy if I didn't just pull them out. The cfl idea seems like a good idea though, I may just do that next round.





Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, it's quite intense looking away after looking in the pink for awhile. It's rather comical though after a few minutes of looking into the room, the light turns into "white light" ... I start to question if they are even working right. Well, I did for the first few days of noticing this, but found out my eyes were just attenuating.


LOL, I never got concerned about that because all the other lights around were yellow, so I knew it was from my eyes adjusting.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> they still would be a bit fuzzy if I didn't just pull them out



This is because they need to be "pre lit" as your sensor on your camera isn't the most "advanced" hah  Use a high powered flashlight to light your area when snapping pics or something homie :aok: 

And funny, everything is green for me, not yellow! Must be the spectrum of house lights you have? Interesting!


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> This is because they need to be "pre lit" as your sensor on your camera isn't the most "advanced" hah  Use a high powered flashlight to light your area when snapping pics or something homie :aok:
> 
> And funny, everything is green for me, not yellow! Must be the spectrum of house lights you have? Interesting!


Yep, well I snap the pics in my phone. Lol. I'm sure I'll devise a way to take good picture in the tent next round 

And that is strange. It could be the spectrum, or maybe you're eye adjust different, or maybe if I stayed under the led longer my eyes would see green. I don't believe I was ever under them more than 20 mins at a time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thinkin' of ya Schooly. Hope you're well sir.


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm gonna pm you to go ahead and let this journal fade out.


----------

